# JRPG & Anime Game Discussion



## The World (Jun 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*



zenieth said:


> >SAO
> >Not Shin Angyo Onshi
> >Don't care



Haw, I thought the same thing when I first saw the acronym.

Man, part 5 already.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJU1sQVfUtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Dc1BHJh56RY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exM-CXvHexY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 2, 2012)

Namco Bandai Teases New Game: All Star Battle





Persona 4 Arena Home Version Story Mode Has 30 to 40 Hour Play Time


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

Can someone tell me the difference between the Persona 4 endings, because I really want to shove this mofo into the TV.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2012)

I got Tales of Graces f.

I haven't played it much, but so far I can tell it's not really great. It's a generic Tales game, and it'll probably be fun, but...I guess I should expect this. From all games. I guess I have to set my expectations lower.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2012)

Mura said:


> Persona 4 Arena Home Version Story Mode Has 30 to 40 Hour Play Time


That's....a bit too fucking long for a fighting game story mode. Not even all of Blazblue EXTEND's different story modes combined adds up to that much.



Stunna said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between the Persona 4 endings, because I really want to shove this mofo into the TV.


From what Mura and Lee told me, that would lead into the bad ending.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 2, 2012)

My Xenoblade fever is gone, now I am going to replay Baten Kaitos..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> That's....a bit too fucking long for a fighting game story mode. Not even all of Blazblue EXTEND's different story modes combined adds up to that much.
> 
> 
> From what Mura and Lee told me, that would lead into the bad ending.



Atlus trying to implement RPG story hours into a fighter, I don't mind that too much actually.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2012)

Ya Stunna, you can go ahead and shove him in there, you just get a different ending. 

Also,

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMcMpAc1Ppg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

fucking beautiful.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2012)

Sad about the outdated graphics.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2012)

They had to sacrifice something. But oh well, keeping with the 2D roots.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2012)

They didn't have to sacrifice anything, the 3DS is more powerful than the PSP.

Monolith Soft just being lazy.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2012)

How you feel bou tthat Disgaea 5 announcement?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

I know there's a different ending. What I wanna know is if it's worth it.

But I'm too impatient to await further response. Time to make my move.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2012)

You won't get teh true ending which continues the game past the point you are at if you go that route.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> How you feel bou tthat Disgaea 5 announcement?



Excited, but we won't see it till late 2013 at the latest, they're too busy on The Witch and the Hundred Knights and probably another alternate game after that.

I'm curious what kind of protagonist they will come up without being stale, which is always their strong point is coming up with actual unique protagonist, something other RPGs don't.

They just need to better work on balancing out the stats as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]umH0036zoG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2012)

Lol "The sword will be impregnated with fire."


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

Feels like I've been watching cutscenes for an hour.

C'mon, I've got Social Links to max.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2012)

That is a very pivotal part in the game. I hope you answer the upcoming questions correctly for the true ending!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

If the game makes me waste one more day...


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2012)

Lol, you still on that section?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

Well I left for an hour or two mid-cutscene, but it really does make you go a week with no other options but dialogue and going to sleep.

I just really wanna max these last couple S.Links before the game ends. 

I read there was a way around not being able to interact with Naoto in December...


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2012)

You should have enough time. What date is it right now?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

December 8th. I read that you can't work on S.Link's in December. At least Naoto's. Which annoys me because I didn't realize I had such a short timespan to work on her until mid-November, so I booked it for a couple weeks, getting her to rank 9, only to be interrupted by forced exams, and immediately hell broke loose pertaining to the case. I'd hate to have her, Rise, and Kanji stuck at rank 9 when I feel like I should be allowed to wrap them up.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2012)

Ya that is the thing, I never got Naoto to max cuz I ran out of time or something.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

So Kanji, Margaret, Rise, and Naoto are stuck in the limbo that is rank 9. I could die.

I usually manage my time so well... I didn't expect the endgame so soon.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2012)

I was able to get everyone but Naoto up to max. Although tbh. Like through the whole game, I never played with Naoto, Teddy or Kanji. It has always been bout the main 4 people. Rofl. Sorry guys


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm in you-know-who's dungeon and I'm using Naoto, Yukiko, and Kanji.

I've no clue why I swapped Teddie out for Naoto... it just feels right. :|


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh, recommended level for the boss?


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2012)

You at Magatsu Town or Yomotsu Hirasaka?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

Magatsu Inaba.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2012)

70-80 range should be good. You can even do it at low 70's if you have the right spells and all those -dyne spells.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

70-80? Geez, I'm 68. 

Well, I've got a few floors to grind.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2012)

Ya, if you grind all the way up to the final floor, stop there for a bit, recharge and then come back for another run through the previous 3 floors cuz those have the higher level mobs. Then you should be set to go after you do some final fusing for stronger spells. Like that one spell that heals your whole party to full and a persona with that one skill that cuts your MP use by 1/4.


----------



## Blatman (Jul 2, 2012)

Was playing P4 on my 60gb ps3. Beat the boss then got my time gap to max social links. Then the save corrupted :*(. Plan on replaying(then again to get the true ending) after I'm done with FES. 4 full moon bosses left  really love these games and Altus games in general.

P4 arena looks great and it might just have a good battle system to keep it playable for a while I hope.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2012)

Just wish you could turn on party control in FES.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 2, 2012)

least the party isn't as retarded as P3 vanilla


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

Eff yeah. Thank you _God,_ I maxed out Naoto.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 2, 2012)

Why the hell is kanji looking at Serph hair dye.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 2, 2012)

Amano at it again.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2012)

How you all feel bout P4A having a 30-40 hour story mode?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2012)

That's pretty insane for a fighting game, biggest issue it's pretty boring to play if goes on too long because CPU sucks and no real rewards like there are in rpgs, as in equipment, levels, Personas, just another super quick easy fight between text.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

Is such a thing even possible?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> least the party isn't as retarded as P3 vanilla



You mean FES. And I'm not talking about controls.

That being said.

Nocturne is now in my possession.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

Is P3 really that lackluster compared to P4? That's what I seem to keep reading online.

I mean, I'd have sex with P4 I love it so much, but...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Is P3 really that lackluster compared to P4? That's what I seem to keep reading online.
> 
> I mean, I'd have sex with P4 I love it so much, but...



Story and character wise it's lackluster. That's just between 3 & 4. Persona 2 IS & EP still runs their ass over.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

Impossible!

I must play it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2012)

3 was more of a prototype for 4.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

I still wanna play it, but I hope I don't subconsciously compare it to it's successor while doing so.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 2, 2012)

inb4 The World


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 2, 2012)

It's fucking retarded that they are making Persona 4 Arena region locked....I mean the Japanese version. Atlus is so retarded >.> I am getting the games anyways, I suppose but later because I rather get Tekken. xD

Also, anyone here heard of Rainbow Moon?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2012)

PS3 P4A is region locked? Da fuck?

On between P3 and P4, I like the P3 characters better (Akihiko, Mitsuru, Aegis, Shinjiro), while the gameplay of P4.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> PS3 P4A is region locked? Da fuck?
> 
> On between P3 and P4, I like the P3 characters better (Akihiko, Mitsuru, Aegis, Shinjiro), while the gameplay of P4.



The Japanese version, from what I read...I think that the other versions might be too, who knows. 

It's stupid, really.


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> inb4 The World



What's that suppose to mean? Because I like P3 over P4? Who cares, there both stupid animu dating sims.

In fact, fuck Persona and ATLUS altogether.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2012)

The World said:


> What's that suppose to mean? Because I like P3 over P4? Who cares, there both stupid animu dating sims.
> 
> In fact, fuck Persona and ATLUS altogether.




rofl, fuck atlus as opposed to who?


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2012)

There is no opposition to anything.

Just fuck 'em.

And fuck yo thoughts too


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2012)

I am guessing you are looking forward to that MG offshoot game in your sig?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2012)

What about their non-dating sim games, like Devil Survivor 2 and Shin Megami Tensei IV?


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2012)

They're good people.

Somewhat.

They still have a bit of that recycled Pokemon game veneer with some "mature" themes.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2012)

Nothing really matters in the face of Rising Revengeance though eh?


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2012)

I like alot of games coming out


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 2, 2012)

Which ones you looking forward to?

Revengeance and The Last of Us are the top of my list.


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2012)

Something like that


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2012)

I am excited for that Pokemon MMO that is coming out.


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm excited for when Square sells its rights to FF to some other company that can make it better.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2012)

Who? Nintendo?


----------



## The World (Jul 3, 2012)

Nintendo did say they wanted more third party games for the WiiU. 

I doubt they could do anything with it though.

Reggie is never ready anymore.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 3, 2012)

The World said:


> They're good people.
> 
> Somewhat.
> 
> They still have a bit of that recycled Pokemon game veneer with some "mature" themes.



Even though SMT was into that monster collection schtick before Pokemon decided it to become a franchise staple.

That said, blasted through the Amala Network to Ginza in Nocturne. My party's too serious.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2012)

Final Fantasy should just go full action rpg.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 3, 2012)

VsXIII????


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> VsXIII????



I thought that was cancelled for FFXIII-4?


----------



## The World (Jul 3, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Even though SMT was into that monster collection schtick before Pokemon decided it to become a franchise staple.
> 
> That said, blasted through the Amala Network to Ginza in Nocturne. My party's too serious.



Yes, Pokemon copied them, doesn't change the fact it's bad and they've been doing it since the 1980's


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 3, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Final Fantasy should just go full action rpg.





Lee Min Jung said:


> VsXIII????



Nomura withhelds info like the fucking thing was the equivalent to Area 51.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh shi-- You right man, my bad.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 3, 2012)

The World said:


> Yes, Pokemon copied them, doesn't change the fact it's bad and they've been doing it since the 1980's



Pokemon doesn't allow you to turn your pet dog into a demon though. Which is pretty pro.


----------



## The World (Jul 3, 2012)

Yep, 25 years ago.

And Pokemon is ass anyway.

Make me a full 3D world with an actual story that isn't marketed to a 10 year old and then maybe we might have something. 

And no more stupid spinoff's

That Pokemon Conquest looks interesting though, probably just above mediocre albeit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 3, 2012)

The World said:


> Yep, 25 years ago.



To this day, Ash still hasn't won a single Pokemon League for the life of him.

We can agree on one thing. 

Kill Ash.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 3, 2012)

No fucking lie. Ash needs to die, the cartoon needs to be rebooted.


----------



## The World (Jul 3, 2012)

They need to show the reality of Pokemon.

Pokemon sex rings and slaves. 

Pokemon pimps, Pokemon tricks

Real animalistic Pokemon hunting other Pokemon like real wildlife.

Wait a minute, why am I talking about this bullshit?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2012)

Pokemon and The Simpsons need to both be taken out back Old Yeller style.


----------



## The World (Jul 3, 2012)

Bobby! Get me a shotgun and a propane tank!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 3, 2012)

Last episode should just be shocking as hell because it would be the last.


----------



## Esura (Jul 3, 2012)

The World said:


> What's that suppose to mean? Because I like P3 over P4? *Who cares, there both stupid animu dating sims.*
> 
> In fact, fuck Persona and ATLUS altogether.



And the Mass Effect series is a dudebro space dating sim. Point?


Anyways, I'm 47 hrs in Persona 4 with Esura Aira (My MC) at July 16th. Hopefully at this rate I can finish before Arena comes out. I saved Rise and Teddie, maxed out Chie and Yosuke's links, dating Chie, trying to max out and date Yukiko too, at level 35 with all characters sans Kanji (I'm just sticking with Yosuke, Chie, and Yukiko for the entire game), and I essentially let my clubs rot once I got them to their fifth level. I dunno, it seems important to get the party member SLs out the way so I can get their Ultimate Personas with no weaknesses so I don't have to worry about my weaknesses getting exploited.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 3, 2012)

The World said:


> Yep, 25 years ago.
> 
> And Pokemon is ass anyway.
> 
> ...



You put the spinoff's in the full 3D game. For example: Pokemon Snap with Wii-U controller to identify Pokemon for your Pokedex, Master-kun.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 3, 2012)

Started replaying P4 again after a VERY long break. Esura and Lee motivated me to pick it up again. My Chie and Yukiko are so far behind everyone else, wonder what I was doing at the time.

Cross fusioned for Tam Lin last night too, one badass mofo there. I gave him evade wind and ice too so its really hard to kill me now.

Off topic but I put up a summer preview for anime coming out last week. Just forgot to say something about it. Anyone interested can check it out and comment.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mura said:


> Started replaying P4 again after a VERY long break. Esura and Lee motivated me to pick it up again. My Chie and Yukiko are so far behind everyone else, wonder what I was doing at the time.
> 
> Cross fusioned for Tam Lin last night too, one badass mofo there. I gave him evade wind and ice too so its really hard to kill me now.
> 
> *Off topic but I put up a summer preview for anime coming out last week. Just forgot to say something about it. Anyone interested can check it out and comment.*


 It is all about the Fall  Mura..


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2012)

Pokemon will never die, suck it bitches.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> It is all about the Fall  Mura..



Fall is looking like one of the better seasons to memory. Medaka Box S2, Seitokai no Ichizon S2, Magi, Code Breaker, To-love ru Darkness, Jormungand S2, Bakuman S3, Robotic;notes. The list goes on and on and I have a feeling it will get even better.

Though fall ain't here yet so I'm focused on the summer right now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mura said:


> Fall is looking like one of the better seasons to memory. Medaka Box S2, Seitokai no Ichizon S2, *Magi, Code Breaker*, To-love ru Darkness, Jormungand S2, Bakuman S3, Robotic;notes. The list goes on and on and I have a feeling it will get even better.
> 
> Though fall ain't here yet so I'm focused on the summer right now.


 I am so there for those two.. I love both mangas even tho I like Magi a little more... Magi anime has a huge potential...Code Breaker anime depends how they do it because her last job got screwed by the anime team and went non canon "Samurai Deeper Kyo" My favorite Samurai Manga of all time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Pokemon will never die, suck it bitches.



You still like the show?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> You still like the show?



Oh, I don't watch the show.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 3, 2012)

Pokemon ain't even on my radar.

People should watch Jormungand, its like Black Lagoon but with more comedy added to it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Oh, I don't watch the show.



Oh ok, that's what needs to die.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcqBr0ogREQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjCJRQ8B-CU[/YOUTUBE]

Mura I dunno which I should be more excited about.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2012)

Is Magi based on a manga?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Is Magi based on a manga?


 Yes


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcqBr0ogREQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjCJRQ8B-CU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Mura I dunno which I should be more excited about.



Truth be told I need to keep on reading Magi and Code Breaker. Read first chapter of Magi and it started off good and I stopped on chapter 14 of Code Breaker. I need to stop getting distracted.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2012)

Hopefully Magi isn't as generic as it looks.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2012)

I think today is a good day for Dragon Warrior III and Pokemon Black 2.


----------



## Esura (Jul 3, 2012)

I like how my User CP is nsfw now. Thanks Lee buddy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> I like how my User CP is nsfw now. Thanks Lee buddy.



He did that to me once or twice, but I got rep from other people so the the image ain't there anymore.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> I like how my User CP is nsfw now. Thanks Lee buddy.



Adblock Plus, yo.  

Lee used to do that to me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> I like how my User CP is nsfw now. Thanks Lee buddy.



Just skin or real nsfw?


----------



## Esura (Jul 3, 2012)

Real nsfw. It is hot though.

Just completely caught me off guard when I was checking my user cp on here while downloading some songs for my pops.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 3, 2012)

I like to surprise my nigs every now and then. Ain't nothing wrong with that


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2012)

lol**


----------



## LMJ (Jul 3, 2012)

What you want a sexy chick repped to you too? Cuz I will. Gotta bunch of sexy chicks to rep with.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2012)

That sounds like a threat.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 3, 2012)

And Sep over here is instigating. Ill do it to you too.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2012)

Lee's going to take over NF with an army of sexy Asian chicks.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> And Sep over here is instigating. Ill do it to you too.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Lee's going to take over NF with an army of sexy Asian chicks.



GJ man, you can be mah marketing department guy. Spread the word. 


Well atleast you understand that....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Lee got me too, no complains over here..


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2012)

Who're the women in your sig?


----------



## LMJ (Jul 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Who're the women in your sig?



Bam son.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 3, 2012)

so what have I missed guys?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2012)

porn**


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 3, 2012)

you didnt save me any?!?!?!!!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2012)

Hit up Lee. 

nudgenudgewinkwink


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Let me share this with you guys.. Only Dominicans know what it is..



I am going to drink that now


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2012)

Never had Raspberry Soda.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 3, 2012)

that's because you're not 3rd world.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 3, 2012)

Mura said:


> Pokemon ain't even on my radar.
> 
> People should watch Jormungand, its like Black Lagoon but with more comedy added to it.



Caught up with the manga awhile ago. Koko the best.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 3, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Caught up with the manga awhile ago. Koko the best.



Yeah, up to current as well. Also...

[YOUTUBE]4aTJAQpJBdc[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Koko.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2012)

Does the game let you continue as normal if you beat Magatsu Inaba some ten days before the deadline?


----------



## LMJ (Jul 3, 2012)

actually never tried that. I think i tapped out on the final day to kill him.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2012)

lol I usually beat the dungeons over a week in advance, but here I'm worried it'll pull another week of cutscenes that won't let me progress my S.Links any further.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Does the game let you continue as normal if you beat Magatsu Inaba some ten days before the deadline?



I think it makes you skip all those days


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2012)

zenieth said:


> that's because you're not 3rd world.


 why I feel like that this is a low blow?


----------



## LMJ (Jul 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> lol I usually beat the dungeons over a week in advance, but here I'm worried it'll pull another week of cutscenes that won't let me progress my S.Links any further.




Yo, honestly each new dungeon, I finish the 3 day after it is available. 2 days for dungeon crawling and farming then the 3rd day for the boss. Then I have like 3 weeks til the next event :lol


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2012)

Kanji maxed. 



Now Rise and Margaret and I'll be satisfied. I neglected almost everyone irrelevant to the main plot lol


----------



## Esura (Jul 4, 2012)

I one day'ed the Maru-Q Striptease dungeon. I only went back to kill the optional boss. I think I can one day all these dungeons now after I got Fox at rank 5 or 6.

I'm going to make Yukiko my bitch too. At first I was just going to stay Chie-only but that's boring.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2012)

Maxed everyone I cared about this playthrough. 

Spent Christmas Eve with Rise. 

I felt bad neglecting the others...

Should've been able to spend it with them all...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 4, 2012)

yeah cool stuff


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2012)

Beat Persona 4. These tears, they won't stop flowing.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Beat Persona 4. These tears, they won't stop flowing.



What ending did you see?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2012)

True Ending.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm grinding around Aliahan in Dragon Warrior III. I have myself a Hero, Mage, Cleric and Fighter. I wanna get my levels up before I head north to the next town. I've got all my characters outfitted with the best stuff at that point in the game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm probably the only person here that isn't playing Persona or Tales right now. Though I am about 20 hours into P3: FES.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm probably the only person here that isn't playing Persona or Tales right now. Though I am about 20 hours into P3: FES.


 you are not the only one, I am playing Baten Kaitos..


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2012)

I am playing Persona true, but also Soul Nomad.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 4, 2012)

P4 was bomb. That is all. Waiting for P5.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2012)

Fuck you Tactics Ogre for getting bugged and utterly wasting my damn time making the game unplayable.

Ugh, probably never touching the game again now sigh.


----------



## Gino (Jul 4, 2012)

Is it worth it getting tales of graces f?


----------



## LMJ (Jul 4, 2012)

Wait for Esura and Mura to respond. He should be here in a min.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2012)

They'll both tell him yes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2012)

Gino said:


> Is it worth it getting tales of graces f?



Absolutely, battle system takes a little bit to learn but once you get it down it becomes very fun. Likable characters such as Sophie and Pascal as well to get you laughing throughout the game. The story is good too as you see your team grow up and go through good character development. So what I'm saying is yes, it is very much worth it.

@Death-Kun Would that be a problem if both of us said yes?

Edit: Oh okay Death, I see the hurr.


----------



## Gino (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks like I'll be taking that trip to walmart


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 4, 2012)

It is Tales of Graces F.. Tales fans should play it..


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2012)

Speaking of, I still need to play Graces F. I bought it months ago and still haven't played it.



Mura said:


> @Death-Kun Would that be a problem if both of us said yes?
> 
> Edit: Oh okay Death, I see the hurr.



No it's not a problem, I just know what you'll both say already.


----------



## Gino (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the surprise Namco says they have for the fans in the west regarding the tales series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 4, 2012)

Namco can go to hell.. Simple as that.. I am not going to buy a Tales game until I see that they are really fair to the fanbase..


----------



## Esura (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm at Void Quest dungeon in P4 right now. Need to grind a bit before taking on Mitsuo.

How long do I have left? Curious.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 4, 2012)

Depends on which ending you get.


----------



## Esura (Jul 4, 2012)

Since Persona 4 Arena supposedly takes place after the True Ending, I have no choice but to go for that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 4, 2012)

Gino said:


> Is it worth it getting tales of graces f?



Gameplay good, characters blah.


----------



## Esura (Jul 4, 2012)

Gino said:


> Is it worth it getting tales of graces f?





Yes...yes it is.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2012)

So I popped in Abyss and was feeling good with some battles, then I saw a skit and decided to see it....and completely forgotten thanks to graces f that they aren't voiced.


----------



## Esura (Jul 5, 2012)

Vesperia got voiced skits too. It's opening is in English too. 

Playing Vesperia on 360 made me truly understand that a localization of the PS3 version would never ever happen sadly.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2012)

Growlanser Wayfarer of Time preordered.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2012)

Mura said:


> So I popped in Abyss and was feeling good with some battles, then I saw a skit and decided to see it....and completely forgotten thanks to graces f that they aren't voiced.



I played the undub version of Abyss so it had voiced skits, yay.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I played the undub version of Abyss so it had voiced skits, yay.



Yeah, I played undub version as well, but then I deleted it because I was looking for room back then. Plus its a bitch to configure the PS2 emulator so it works smoothly.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 5, 2012)

Awesome cast of VA in this so if nothing else I'll be checking this game out for that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2012)

Token annoying character.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 5, 2012)

Yoshitaka Amano's UnchainBlades Dark Knight Design

God damn, these character designs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 5, 2012)

So this fall; JJBA, Magi and Code Breaker.. what a strong Fall


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2012)

I also bought Agarest War 2 today.  Not excited about it though.  It will probably be one of those games that sits on my shelf for a while.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2012)

Is that a dragon girl?

Shame I hate 1st person rpgs.



Rukia said:


> I also bought Agarest War 2 today.  Not excited about it though.  It will probably be one of those games that sits on my shelf for a while.



Do you just buy games for the sake of it?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2012)

I do sometimes honestly.  Buying RPG's is a bit of a habit.  And it doesn't even seem like a bad investment when I have seen some of my favorites like Suikoden 2 and Ogre Battle skyrocket in value.

Edit:  I went and looked at my shelf since this conversation made me curious.  I have yet to open the following games:  Alice Madness Returns, Catherine, Persona 2 PSP, Agarest War Zero, Disgaea 4, and Ar Tonelico Qoga.  I haven't played or opened these games for a variety of reasons.  Other games came out when I bought them, I haven't been in the mood, etc.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Is that a dragon girl?
> 
> Shame I hate 1st person rpgs.



Ohhhhh, thats a shame.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2012)

It's just a very cheap way of making a rpg.

Sol Trigger looks good though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 5, 2012)

The english voice acting for Unchained Blades is soooo bad.


----------



## Gino (Jul 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> The english voice acting for Unchained Blades is soooo bad.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 5, 2012)

Its why I downloaded the JPN version.


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2012)

Actually, it doesn't sound bad, but it sounds like a raw recording which could be off putting to some. There is a noticeable difference between original studio voices and the voices after a few touch ups.

Hopefully it just the trailer like this.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Jul 6, 2012)

Grinding in Dragon Warrior III. It's easy to train in the cave near Noaniels while you're searching for the Dream Ruby because the cave has higher level monsters (for that point in the game) and a hot spring that restores all your HP and MP, so I can fully restore my party after every battle.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2012)

Fate/stay night Possibly Announced for PlayStation Vita
Arc System Works Teasing New Title


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 6, 2012)

TALES OF XILLIA IS CONFIRMED FOR AMERICA AND EUROPE!!! 

I leave Mura for the link


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 6, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> TALES OF XILLIA IS CONFIRMED FOR AMERICA AND EUROPE!!!
> 
> I leave Mura for the link


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2012)

Ghostlight Teasing 3DS Game, Update On Digital Devil Saga For PSN


Fuckers are dangling that carrot. I want DDS 1 and 2 because I never played em.


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2012)

The World said:


> Ghostlight Teasing 3DS Game, Update On Digital Devil Saga For PSN
> 
> 
> Fuckers are dangling that carrot. I want DDS 1 and 2 because I never played em.



DDS1 and 2 are ridiculously cheap to get off Amazon brand new if you still got a working PS2 and shit. Atlus seems to constantly keep that, Nocturne, and the Personas in stock on Amazon.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2012)

Currently playing Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor. This game's addicting.


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2012)

Yukiko is so adorable. I had her on my lap in Tatsumi Port Island. Then I reloaded and had Rise on my lap cause that helped me max her out since I already maxed out Yukiko.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2012)

Who do you plan on spending Christmas Eve with?


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2012)

Chie no doubt. Even though the MC is in a relationship with pretty much all of them sans Naoto, Chie is the main.

I wonder who'd win in a fight. Chie/Suzuka Gonzen vs Future arc Sophie


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> DDS1 and 2 are ridiculously cheap to get off Amazon brand new if you still got a working PS2 and shit. Atlus seems to constantly keep that, Nocturne, and the Personas in stock on Amazon.



Except I want to play it on my PS3 with my Dualshock 3 controller not my dusty ass PS2.


----------



## Gino (Jul 6, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


>



So is this the surprise they were talking about?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 6, 2012)

There's one more surprise i believe


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2012)

Damn Manga of the month, Damn Noblesse... I want Magi to take it.  Not looking good right now..


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 6, 2012)

The World said:


> Except I want to play it on my PS3 with my Dualshock 3 controller not my dusty ass PS2.



My PS3 plays PS2 no problem, should of got an earlier model.

But great news on Xillia in the US, seems Abyss 3d and Grace did well, so maybe Xillia 2 and the other tales game are only a matter of time. 

Although personally I want somemore of the crossover Tales games like Radiant Mythology, where I can have Yuri, Llyod, and Luke all on one team, or pick your fav Tales characters.

Although the region block for Arena is kinda lame, not that it really matters to 99 percent of people.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Friends of ATLUS,
> 
> The last week brought with it news that Persona?4 Arena™ would effectively become the first PlayStation?3 system game to be region-locked. We can today confirm that this is true; the game will be region-locked in all its respective territories of release.
> 
> ...



that is a first?


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> My PS3 plays PS2 no problem, should of got an earlier model.
> 
> But great news on Xillia in the US, seems Abyss 3d and Grace did well, so maybe Xillia 2 and the other tales game are only a matter of time.
> 
> ...


Graces f was a bomb dude.



Malvingt2 said:


> that is a first?



Yup. Every single PS3 game in all the years the console has been out has been region free until now.

Funny how Atlus of all companies will be the first to region lock a PS3 game. Honestly, this could of been avoided if they took the goddamn Japanese text out. Who the fuck cares about Japanese text in this region? We essentially got the exact same version the Japanese gets in more ways than one at a considerably cheaper price so no wonder they are shitting their pants on reverse importation.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 7, 2012)

Well TokiTowa is probably getting localized 
Arc System Works Teasing New Title


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2012)

Good news on Xillia.  Hope it's quite a bit better than graces.

I'm thinking of replaying Legendia.  I have played it before.  It did not make much of an impression obviously.  Is it worth my time?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't remember. Want to replay that one as well. Senel


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Good news on Xillia.  Hope it's quite a bit better than graces.
> 
> I'm thinking of replaying Legendia.  I have played it before.  It did not make much of an impression obviously.  Is it worth my time?



Not really, even if it has one of the better art directions.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 7, 2012)

PlayStation Vita Fate/Stay Night Officially Announced

Will have an opening made by Ufotable.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2012)

Ah, just another port.


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 7, 2012)

^ For a second there, I honestly thought they were bring over FSN over to NA..now I'm sad again.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2012)

When I get home from work I shall be looking for the five remaining orbs in
Dragon Warrior III.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Good news on Xillia.  Hope it's quite a bit better than graces.
> 
> I'm thinking of replaying Legendia.  I have played it before.  It did not make much of an impression obviously.  Is it worth my time?



Chloe is always worth the time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Graces f was a bomb dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is grace F a bomb, when the compnay even said in a statement along with the Xillia localization news, man we are glad that Abyss and Grace F did so well; apparently they know something you dont


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 7, 2012)

If either Abyss 3D or Graces bombed, we wouldn't be getting Xillia, period. We're dealing with Bamco, not a charity.


----------



## Zaregoto (Jul 7, 2012)

*looks at e-mail* *sees advertisement for The Last Story by XSEED*

Hmmm, seems a bit intriguing.  Wonder if I should look more into it or not.  Though the PS3 is my main console of choice, if the game is good enough, I might look into it some more for the Wii (as that's the only console I see it available for).  Depends.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> How is grace F a bomb, when the compnay even said in a statement along with the Xillia localization news, man we are glad that Abyss and Grace F did so well; *apparently they know something you dont*


Smart ass comments just rolls off the fingertips with you huh?



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If either Abyss 3D or Graces bombed, we wouldn't be getting Xillia, period. We're dealing with Bamco, not a charity.



They consider 63k for Graces f a success? The fuck? Not that I'm complaining but it sold considerably less than Vesperia. Did they like put little to no money in the localization of Graces f compared to Vesperia that they were able to recoup costs more or did the sales for Graces f spike after that 63k NPD announcement?

Still happy for Xillia coming overbut I did not see this coming at all. I was all doom and gloom at Mura about it too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 7, 2012)

Still am against anyone else voicing Milla and will most likely not get it otherwise, dual audio or GTFO. This is a very special case for me since it involves my favorite seiyuu. 

I may reconsider if Ali Hillis voices her because that would be the next best option to do her. Though I highly doubt this.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2012)

Mura said:


> Still am against anyone else voicing Milla and will most likely not get it otherwise, dual audio or GTFO. This is a very special case for me since it involves my favorite seiyuu.
> 
> I may reconsider if Ali Hillis voices her because that would be the next best option to do her. Though I highly doubt this.



Ali Hillis? Her out of all people? 


Why?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Smart ass comments just rolls off the fingertips with you huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



63k is good enough to know that people still give a shit about Tales in the West. Which this experiment was about.

Chances are Xillia would probably sell better due to expectations here.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2012)

*googles*

Lightning? Meh.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 7, 2012)

>Lightning
>Liara
>Palutena

Sweet Moses, I could not tell it they were done by the same person.

Sorta maybe Liara & Lightning now that I think about it but Palutena?


----------



## Zaregoto (Jul 7, 2012)

Alright well, time to try the Hyperdimension Neptunia series now.  Kind of wish I could place my hand through a time warp and bring an English copy of the third game from the future so I can play all three games, but unfortunately the Acme corporation didn't have such an item in their catalog.  Let's hope this is extremely fun.  Let the frustrations that come from playing games blind in messing up important plot events commence.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2012)

Neptunia 1 is pretty bad.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> 63k is good enough to know that people still give a shit about Tales in the West. Which this experiment was about.
> 
> Chances are Xillia would probably sell better due to expectations here.


Hopefully. Importers rag on Xillia hard though due to Jude and how broken the battle system is.

I've seen people now nominate Jude and Asbel as the worse Tales of protagonists in Tales of history.



Sephiroth said:


> *googles*
> 
> Lightning? Meh.


Don't "meh" Lightning-dono!

But I like Ali Hillis though, but Millia seems more like a Monica Rial or maybe a Christina Vee type.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >Lightning
> >Liara
> >Palutena
> 
> ...


I recognized Liara instantly in ME2 (first ME game and I played it after FFXIII).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 7, 2012)

Its very true, Jude takes a lot of heat. Usually hear from people how he clings to Milla so annoyingly and you see him blush a lot of times. NA and EU shouldn't have high expectations from Jude.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hopefully. Importers rag on Xillia hard though due to Jude and how broken the battle system is.
> 
> I've seen people now nominate Jude and Asbel as the worse Tales of protagonists in Tales of history.



Eh? I understand Jude but Asbel? He was actually a decent character. And did people just blank out Luke out of their minds?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2012)

> Don't "meh" Lightning-dono!



She is my least favorite FF protag after Vann though. 



Esura said:


> I recognized Liara instantly in ME2 (first ME game and I played it after FFXIII).



Ah, so you didn't get the see the worst of Ashley.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 7, 2012)

Asbel placed third in the Tales of Character Poll and Luke 4th. They appeared to be very liked to me. Jude placed 10th. This is out of 30 characters.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2012)

Asbel topped Luke in Japan? Probably short lived.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 7, 2012)

Mura said:


> Asbel placed third in the Tales of Character Poll and Luke 4th. They appeared to be very liked to me. Jude placed 10th. This is out of 30 characters.



Ugh..fuckin shippers



> Yuri Lowell and Flynn Scifo (Tales of Vesperia)



Keep your yaoi infested minds outta my-



> Zelos Wilder (Tales of Symphonia) and Jade Curtiss (Tales of the Abyss)



How does this even work?



> Leon Magnus and Judas (Tales of Destiny and Destiny 2) (and then the universe exploded again)


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcEX5yQnC08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Jul 8, 2012)

Sons of a whore bitch, they took my Nanako-chan!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2012)

An unforgivable transgression.


----------



## Zaregoto (Jul 8, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Neptunia 1 is pretty bad.



Hmmm, well I still want to try it out regardless.  I already opened it from the sealed package and everything.  I'm actually going to start it now even though I wanted to yesterday.

I'm at the PlayStation Store and holy hell, there's a ton of DLC for these two games. That's going to be one hell of a bill if I get everything.  *looks closer at just the first game*  God damn; $93.30 for all the DLC!  I still have mk2 to look at.

Hmmmm... what to do.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 8, 2012)

do not support dlc unless its a bikini dlc then its okay to support dlc

~~~~ happy owner of serah bikini dlc ~~~~


----------



## Zaregoto (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I have Serah Bikini for FFXIII-2 DLC already, so I suppose I'll get the swimsuit DLCs for these characters now then.

The shopping cart is starting to pack up though.

Funny how some of these DLCs like playing optional dungeons can't be reasonably done without getting the level raising caps and stat boosters as well.



Edit:  Okay, I bought $66 of the DLC.  What I didn't get were the accessories.  ...Maybe some other time.  mk2 will have to come later since I'm also thinking of buying the To Love-Ru Darkness Little Sisters Light Novel, which is sequel to the 2009 To Love Ru Dangerous Girls Talk Light Novel.  I only see it available in Amazon Japan so far, but they only have international express shipping which is expensive.  Still I must have it though.  ...wait too much off topic.

Let's see now.

Volumes are okay
Voice Select: Japanese
Difficulty: Hard
Text Speed: Display All

Everything else I'll leave the way it is and see if anything needs changing later.

*Presses X Button*

Edit 2:  

White Heart:  "I won't let any of you selfish, icy bitches take the title of True Goddess!"

Haha, I like this game already.


----------



## Esura (Jul 8, 2012)

Dude you are going to love the fucking shit out of Neptunia. The first one was a flawed game with a lot of character that I still loved but mk2 is a behemoth of an JRPG.

Word of advice for the first one, do not let Neptune or any other goddess that you'll eventually get die in combat. Compa, IF, NISA, Gust, etc. are ok to let die if it so happens but letting any of the goddesses die is going to fuck you up so bad in the first one.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> Smart ass comments just rolls off the fingertips with you huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better then the garabage you spew. 



Here the article, though I have my suspicious literacy is something that eludes you among other things. 

*In a statement announcing the date, Namco Bandai's US VP of marketing Carlson Choi called the decision to localize the game one of the easiest the publisher has made, thanks to "the recent success for this year?s releases of Tales of the Abyss and Tales of Graces f." *

I suppose its all about perspective I guess, for Namco it was a success, and maybe if you compare yourself to hamsters, you might be considered of average intelligence as well. 


@ the Last Story comment, reviews are good and its Mystwalker game, so if you are thinking of buying any game on the wii assuming you have xenoblade chronicles, this is the one.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 8, 2012)

Fate/Stay Night [Realta Nua] First PlayStation Vita Screenshots
Fate/stay night [Realta Nua] Official Site Opens


----------



## Esura (Jul 8, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Better then the garabage you spew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already read the article and discussed it here already. 

But yes, throw around insults like the petulant brat you are.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2012)

Nobody cares

When the fuck are we getting that Ms. Blue Novel?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 9, 2012)

okay okay you two. Lets keep the room clean.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Jul 9, 2012)

Arguing about Tales success.


----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Nobody cares
> 
> When the fuck are we getting that Ms. Blue Novel?



And I really don't care. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9E7VyfCfnk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Jul 9, 2012)

Rising can't come out soon enough.


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2012)

Ms. Blue Novel? The fuck is that?

Also, I started my first playthrough of Persona 4 on June 25th and as of July 9th I am on my third to the last dungeon. I'm impressed with myself. *pat self on back*

Only other RPG I think I finished faster was Nier. Finished that in two days.


----------



## Blatman (Jul 9, 2012)

Actually playing FES now and I'm coming up to my second to last full moon boss. This is when junpei is unavailable. Can anyone tell me how many hours I got left of the game?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ms. Blue Novel? The fuck is that?
> 
> Also, I started my first playthrough of Persona 4 on June 25th and as of July 9th I am on my third to the last dungeon. I'm impressed with myself. *pat self on back*
> 
> Only other RPG I think I finished faster was Nier. Finished that in two days.



Esua y u so slow?


----------



## Gino (Jul 9, 2012)

Everybody says Nier is depressing as fuck is it that depressing?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2012)

Gino said:


> Everybody says Nier is depressing as fuck is it that depressing?



Yes, go play it.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 9, 2012)

take some PCP before though.


----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2012)

I think you mean cocaine.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ms. Blue Novel? The fuck is that?


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Esua y u so slow?


On getting to Persona 4? 


Ohhh, that Aoko Aozaki game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 9, 2012)

Well usually people shorten the name to Mahoyo but whatever.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I want to play some RPG's for my PSP.. good titles for it? I already played the Start Ocean remakes.


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 9, 2012)

Xenoblade Chronicles is amazing, utterly amazing. Did I forgot to mention how fucking amazing Xenoblade Chronicles is?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles is amazing, utterly amazing. Did I forgot to mention how fucking amazing Xenoblade Chronicles is?


 Yeah it is amazing.. It is super Amazing...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2012)

Now here's a conundrum in Devil Survivor... destroy the angels, the demons, or both for humanity?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2012)

I never knew Aoko Aozaki was from another story.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Now here's a conundrum in Devil Survivor... destroy the angels, the demons, or both for humanity?



Demons 4 life



> I never knew Aoko Aozaki was from another story.



She has her own story now. An awesome one.


----------



## Esura (Jul 9, 2012)

I find it funny.

The one element in Xenoblade I adore the most out of everything was the characters and story yet that doesn't get nearly as much praise as it should. It is almost overlooked to focus on praising the boring ass side quests and other bull.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> I find it funny.
> 
> The one element in Xenoblade I adore the most out of everything was the characters and story yet that doesn't get nearly as much praise as it should. It is almost overlooked to focus on praising the *boring ass side quests and other bull.*


 that is Xenoblade biggest weakness, The side quest's system in general. It has some great side quests but to get to those you have to complete the lame ones.. The reward is great but the steps to it are tedious.. Esura, Bull?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2012)

Unlocked everyone's path except Atsuro in Devil Survivor. Since I'm playing on an emulator I saved separate files so I can play down each one. First off: Amane.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 9, 2012)

Remember the first time  I did that. was huuuge pain, still can't beat it again a third time. too lazy to grind all those lvls again.  Hate you Belberith and giant tower thing HATE HATE HATE ALL OF MY HATE!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 9, 2012)

So I haven't played Parasite Eve 2 since it came out, and realized why I never did.

Games not even an rpg anymore, sucks donkey dicks, I should just play Parasite Eve 1 again.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2012)

Are they going to make a Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 5?


----------



## LMJ (Jul 10, 2012)

Ya they are already doing the dev on it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2012)

A long wait, eh? Well, at least my dream's confirmed.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2012)

SMT 4 must come out first.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2012)

Considering it's already got scans...


----------



## The World (Jul 10, 2012)

*Square Enix: Current Console Generation Has Lasted "Way Too Long"*



> Square Enix's worldwide technology director has said that the length of the current console generation is "the biggest mistake [Sony and Microsoft] ever made".
> 
> In an interview with GamesIndustry, Julien Merceron shared his opinion that those developers who grew bored of the current generation were pushed into exploring iOS and browsers, and were now unlikely to return to hardware.
> 
> ...



Square....................OH LAWD.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 10, 2012)

oh Sqaure... really?


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nintendo needs a more powerful console, but Sony and Microsoft? They're fine for now.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 10, 2012)

The World said:


> *Square Enix: Current Console Generation Has Lasted "Way Too Long"*
> 
> 
> 
> Square....................OH LAWD.



It's not even long. Plus they only developed maybe like a few games themselves this gen? Mainly FF.

FF13
FF13-2
Versus is fuckin MIA
FF1- pfft hahahaha


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 10, 2012)

Not everyone can afford a new console every year square, including Sony. :/


----------



## zenieth (Jul 10, 2012)

square needs a new system to sink their money into


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 10, 2012)

lol Square Enix


----------



## Esura (Jul 10, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's not even long. Plus they only developed maybe like a few games themselves this gen? Mainly FF.
> 
> FF13
> FF13-2
> ...



They've done quite a bit of stuff on handhelds as well. They've mostly been publishing stuff than developing it seems with most of of their console output.

This gen was long though. Not that I want this gen to end or anything but it is undeniable that this generation well on it's way to being longer than other generations.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2012)

Finished Devil Survivor on Amane's route. Man that was bittersweet. But great game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 11, 2012)

Falcom Reportedly Planning Legend of Heroes For 3DS


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 11, 2012)

I liked Haru/Gin's route along with Noaya's. Power of Darkness Evil Overlord MWAHAHAH!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 12, 2012)

Disgaea 4 is awesome


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 12, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Disgaea 4 is awesome



Hell yeah it is. I'd actually rank it slightly about the first one (2 was great, and 3 was decent but should have been better). I really need to get back to some grinding on that one, the last time I left it Valv was at lv. 2000 and everyone else around lv. 1500 (with trophy% at 28). But I'm currently in the middle of playing Persona 3, Silent Hill 2, and a re-play of Tales of Graces F, so it'll be a while before I get back to it (assuming I don't pick up new games that demand my attention).


----------



## Byrd (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey... anything worth mentioning for me to buy.. its been 2 months since I played a video game


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 12, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Hey... anything worth mentioning for me to buy.. its been 2 months since I played a video game



Tales of Graces f.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 12, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Hey... anything worth mentioning for me to buy.. its been 2 months since I played a video game



Like what man, be more specific.  Genres, plots, gameplay types, worlds,co-op?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Disgaea 4 is awesome



Tis a great game indeed.

About to try a new Japanese roguelike called Elona, heard it's good, so let's give it a shot.


----------



## Gino (Jul 13, 2012)

Got tales of graces f days ago only played ten minutes of it


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay this game is hard as hell and no direction, I suppose roguelike is not for me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 13, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Okay this game is hard as hell and no direction, I suppose roguelike is not for me.



Elona is easy.
This game is hard.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2012)

I tried to fight some bandits who were robbing me and got one shot.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 13, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I tried to fight some bandits who were robbing me and got one shot.



This game right?

nvm this one.

I've played games like that you have to be careful is all.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2012)

No, but that game seems a lot cooler.

bahahaha


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 13, 2012)

Well I consider games like that like dark souls in 2d bit form


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I've played games like that you have to be careful is all.



Well your name comes from one, albeit the best one though.


----------



## Esura (Jul 13, 2012)

Izuna was a freaking hard rougelike.

I finally finished Persona 4 too. Possibly the longest RPG I've ever played. I usually never break the 70 hour barrier in RPGs usually.


----------



## The World (Jul 13, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Disgaea 4 is awesome





Sephiroth said:


> Tis a great game indeed.
> 
> About to try a new Japanese roguelike called Elona, heard it's good, so let's give it a shot.



I'm trying to give the game a whirl right now.


----------



## Gino (Jul 13, 2012)

I hate hide in seek tales of the abyss but must finish in order to start on graces.


----------



## Esura (Jul 13, 2012)

Gino said:


> I hate hide in seek tales of the abyss but must finish in order to start on graces.



No you don't, unless you got some sequential playthrough rule going on like I do with a few other franchises. I started Abyss on PS2 and 3DS before I got Graces f and Vesperia finished both of them before I got to the halfway point in Abyss on both platforms.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> I finally finished Persona 4 too. Possibly the longest RPG I've ever played. I usually never break the 70 hour barrier in RPGs usually.


It is long, isn't it? Worth it though if you ask me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2012)

The World said:


> I'm trying to give the game a whirl right now.



Tell me how that goes.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 13, 2012)

Ain't a new tales game being developed?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 13, 2012)

Xillia 2      .


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 13, 2012)

Rather'd have a Legendia 2. Being able to go to the mainland sounds cool; all the dif conflicts and how they've progressed...I know there was war going on bwt countries in the mianland that was the main reason for the big bad's motivations to send Senel in the ship, I think.

Trying not to spoil anything here.


----------



## Zaregoto (Jul 13, 2012)

Played some here and there, but I'm still making it along.  I haven't died yet or retreated from a dungeon or anything "cowardly" (or whatever seems like it could be punishable), but I after some searching, I see now what you mean Esura.  

Permanently losing my planetary shares?  My land?  




I will own all the land in the Hyperdimension Neptunia verse!


----------



## Gino (Jul 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> No you don't, unless you got some sequential playthrough rule going on like I do with a few other franchises. I started Abyss on PS2 and 3DS before I got Graces f and Vesperia finished both of them before I got to the halfway point in Abyss on both platforms.



Yep I like to enjoy my tales one game at a time


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 14, 2012)

I admire your dedication.


----------



## Esura (Jul 14, 2012)

Zaregoto said:


> Played some here and there, but I'm still making it along.  I haven't died yet or retreated from a dungeon or anything "cowardly" (or whatever seems like it could be punishable), but I after some searching, I see now what you mean Esura.
> 
> Permanently losing my planetary shares?  My land?
> 
> ...


Cause we takin' over! One city at a time!


In all seriousness, there is only a set amount of shares in Neptunia 1. If you put more shares in one land, the shares in the other lands will decrease and vice versa. Its an interesting balancing act that you have to juggle if you want to access different special quests and the ability to play as the other CPU goddesses. Aside from the CPU goddesses dying, watch out for quests that put shares into the "Other" category. Hard to get shares back once you do that.

In Neptunia MK2 this is 10x easier to maintain.



Gino said:


> Yep I like to enjoy my tales one game at a time



Hang tough then.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 14, 2012)

Much joy is to be had... I come back and Esura doesn't have kids in his sig... anyway I might get xillia


----------



## Esura (Jul 14, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Much joy is to be had... *I come back and Esura doesn't have kids in his sig*... anyway I might get xillia



Uh....sarcasm?

While Sophie is much older than she appears, she still has the appearance of a child...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 14, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Okay this game is hard as hell and no direction, I suppose roguelike is not for me.



Want a hard roguelike, there's this monstrosity.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 14, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Like what man, be more specific.  Genres, plots, gameplay types, worlds,co-op?



Its been two months since I even played a VG... I need to know whats hot now


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 14, 2012)

Tales of Xillia and Xenoblade seem to be the current hotness.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 14, 2012)

Hmm.. I thought Dragon dogma would be the talk


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone tried Rainbow Moon?


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Tales of Graces f and Xenoblade seem to be the current hotness.



Fixed.

Xillia's localization was just announced recently. You got til at least 2013 for it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2012)

Well actually you could play it right now.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 15, 2012)

I think because if it's from Japan, it doesn't exist. 

So the word import doesn't exist either.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2012)

Have to take advantage of dat region free PS3.


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Well actually you could play it right now.



True, but do Inu understand Japanese? Cause not many here do (myself included) except for a few. It's kind of why I don't usually recommend any RPG that aren't localized here or in Europe or something.



Kaitou said:


> *I think because if it's from Japan, it doesn't exist. *
> 
> So the word import doesn't exist either.



I know you were trying to be funny, but that doesn't really make any sense...

I actually import quite a bit, just not RPGs. I can get away with importing fighters and shmups since I don't really have to read shit to play it much.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 15, 2012)

So I just recently started playing Lost Odyssey and I have to say I'm having a blast with the game, the story, the characters, the difficulty. Seriously after disc 1 you have to work just to win battles against random enemies.

How would you all rate the game if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 15, 2012)

Opposite of Esua quality


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2012)

Who is Esua? I would like to meet this person.

Hey Raidou, do you know where any Persona 4 Arena Chie renders at? I need to rep my new RPG babe in my set. Or maybe do a set with both Chie and Sophie on it.

I wonder who'd win in a fight. Future Arc Sophie or Chie with Suzuka Gongen.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Who is Esua? I would like to meet this person.
> 
> Hey Raidou, do you know where any Persona 4 Arena Chie renders at? I need to rep my new RPG babe in my set. Or maybe do a set with both Chie and Sophie on it.
> 
> I wonder who'd win in a fight. Future Arc Sophie or Chie with Suzuka Gongen.






And I'd go with the girl who can summon the will of DBZ.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> So I just recently started playing Lost Odyssey and I have to say I'm having a blast with the game, the story, the characters, the difficulty. Seriously after disc 1 you have to work just to win battles against random enemies.
> 
> How would you all rate the game if you don't mind me asking?



It's a great game.


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *And I'd go with the girl who can summon the will of DBZ.*



Um....so which one? 



Also, holy shit thanks man!

I think I'm going to use the bottom and put a nice catchphrase from The Last Dragon on it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 15, 2012)

anyone hear anything about that Conception RPG for the PSP that let's you play as the MCs kids/children? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 15, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> anyone hear anything about that Conception RPG for the PSP that let's you play as the MCs kids/children? Sounds interesting.



Its already out, but no word on localization. Not sure if it even has a shot but who knows.


----------



## Esura (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow, Elizabeth in FES is so adorable. Have no fucking clue what she is doing, dumping shitloads of money in fountains and shit. That's moe right there.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 17, 2012)

Lost Odyssey is one of the best Rpg's out to date for the next gen consoles. It literally shits on so many games in just about every category, its phenomenal.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2012)

Gamefly sent me Tales of Graces, anyone know how it holds up to other tales games?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 17, 2012)

battle system is great once you get used to it, the character interactions is what makes this game so epic xD Literally, there awesome. The story is decent, all around a good game.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2012)

Good good, character interactions are the most important thing in Tales for me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2012)

Pretty much. You'll love the skits if you're into zany characters.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]LH11x1m7rLE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 18, 2012)

What is pic/scan? Seems like an official one. A rather random crossover idea though (Fate/Tales series).


----------



## Esura (Jul 18, 2012)

Makes sense though considering that ufotable not only did Fate/ZERO but they did the opening and other anime scenes in Tales of Xillia.


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2012)

Ha, I like how Berserker still has his armor on and looks out of place there.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 18, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> What is pic/scan? Seems like an official one. A rather random crossover idea though (Fate/Tales series).



Its a poster for the Awa Odori event ufotable put together. Its the largest dance festival in Japan.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 18, 2012)

The World said:


> Ha, I like how Berserker still has his armor on and looks out of place there.



Kotomine and Kiritsugu still grilling each other.


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2012)

A love that could never be.


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Makes sense though considering that ufotable not only did Fate/ZERO but they did the opening and other anime scenes in Tales of Xillia.



I really hope they continue doing Tales animation, the openings for Xillia look awesome. The animation in Graces F was disappointing, even for a game ported from a Wii it should look better considering Symphonia's opening animation was more detailed-looking.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 18, 2012)

I remember Baba saying that there will be more collaborations with Ufotable in the future for tales games so that is reassuring.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Best Anime of 2011..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izjHBax0PEw[/YOUTUBE]

I am not sure about the dub team.

The dub cast is as follows:

Okabe - J. Michael Tatum
Makise - Trina Nishimura
Mayuri - Jackie Ross
Daru - Tyson Rinehart
Suzuha - Cherami Leigh
John Titor - Patrick Seitz
Braun - Christopher R. Sabat
Nae - Brina Palencia
Ruka - Lindsay Seidel
Moeka - Jessica Cavanagh

Read more at


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 18, 2012)

^Wouldn't know anything about dubs so can't help you there Mal.

Decided to download the undub for Arc rise fantasia, see about how this game is.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> ^*Wouldn't know anything about dubs so can't help you there Mal.*
> 
> Decided to download the undub for Arc rise fantasia, see about how this game is.


 Maybe Esura can? and God the dub of Arc Rise Fantasia is beyond horrible...  I did like the game


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 18, 2012)

> Braun - Christopher R. Sabat



I know who this guy is, Vegeta.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Maybe Esura can? and God the dub of Arc Rise Fantasia is beyond horrible...  I did like the game



The dub for this game is rather infamous....undub solves that though.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 18, 2012)

yo mura

 that avi?

Joan of Arc?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 18, 2012)

Yep.

Saw a image of her tainted by Angra Mainyu so I had to take it.


----------



## Esura (Jul 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Maybe Esura can? and God the dub of Arc Rise Fantasia is beyond horrible...  I did like the game



That English voice actor cast doesn't seem so bad actually.

Also, I never played it but I've heard no love for the dub of Arc Rise Fantasia, even from other dub fans like me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> The dub for this game is rather infamous....undub solves that though.


 it felt to me that they picked random people from the street for the dub lol.



Esura said:


> *That English voice actor cast doesn't seem so bad actually.*
> 
> Also, I never played it but I've heard no love for the dub of Arc Rise Fantasia, even from other dub fans like me.


ahh good and watch Steins Gate Esura..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 18, 2012)

He might wait for the dub since the cast was announced. Though they can never duplicate the 2channer scene with Kurisu.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Also, I never played it but I've heard no love for the dub of Arc Rise Fantasia, even from other dub fans like me.



It's badly dubbed. Like Chaos Wars and House of the Dead badly dubbed.


----------



## Esura (Jul 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> it felt to me that they picked random people from the street for the dub lol.
> 
> ahh good and watch Steins Gate Esura..


Might as well since there is no chance in hell the VN is coming over here in any capacity whatsoever.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's badly dubbed. Like *Chaos Wars* and House of the Dead badly dubbed.



Ugh...pass on Arc then.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I know who this guy is, Vegeta.



He is also Piccolo, some other characters in DBZ, Zoro from the One Piece Funimation dub, Garland from Dissidia Final Fantasy etc.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 18, 2012)

Still playin' ChaosHead. Nothing happening yet...I gotta do SG after right though? Or is it not a direct sequel.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 18, 2012)

Nah, its not a direct sequel so you didn't have to do C;H first.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Might as well since there is no chance in hell the VN is coming over here in any capacity whatsoever.



You can download both Chaos;Head & Steins;Gate since they have english patches at this point.


----------



## Esura (Jul 18, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You can download both Chaos;Head & Steins;Gate since they have english patches at this point.



They do?

Excellent. Doubt my laptop can run a freaking Xbox 360 game though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> They do?
> 
> Excellent. Doubt my laptop can run a freaking Xbox 360 game though.



They have PC versions


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 18, 2012)

I know but it's still interesting...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Do the questions at the start affect which girl is actually the murderer though?
In the beg. with the chat..it was something like 

"Do you like girls with glasses?"

"Ones with swimsuits?" etc.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 21, 2012)

Dark Knight Rises is an awesome movie..

Now Man of Steel here I go

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jKWJZsjm5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2012)

It's hard to make Superman into an interesting character, let's see how they do.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 23, 2012)

It is hard to make superman interesting. but if It does good, they may do the Doomsday trilogy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 23, 2012)

I want my fucking Flash movie.. Barry or Wally.. Last Night I watched a couple of Justice League movies.. Damn Barry is way better Flash than Wally but Wally humor is lol


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlZlufv0mPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## korican04 (Jul 24, 2012)

I am looking for a good RPG to play. I have a good computer, wii, xbox 360, ps3. Is Blue Dragon for the 360 any good? I've played a lot of rpg's but haven't tried anything new. Last conventional rpg I have was ff 13.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jul 24, 2012)

korican04 said:


> I am looking for a good RPG to play. I have a good computer, wii, xbox 360, ps3. Is Blue Dragon for the 360 any good? I've played a lot of rpg's but haven't tried anything new. Last conventional rpg I have was ff 13.


Its not as good as Odin's Sphere, but this is one of the best RPGs of this gen


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 24, 2012)

korican04 said:


> I am looking for a good RPG to play. I have a good computer, wii, xbox 360, ps3. Is Blue Dragon for the 360 any good? I've played a lot of rpg's but haven't tried anything new. Last conventional rpg I have was ff 13.



I have Blue Dragon. So far it's pretty fun. Kinda one half Dragon Quest and another half Persona (b/c of the Shadows you control and various skill set ups). Some bits remind me of Chrono Trigger but without the time travel. While you at it for 360, get Tales of Vesperia and Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Esura (Jul 24, 2012)

I recommend Tales of Graces f as well as Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk2. Both are for the PS3 and both are solid games.

And yes, Blue Dragon is some awesome shit. Pretty fun. Also has the best boss theme in a video game since....Persona 4 (last RPG I finished recently).


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 24, 2012)

korican04 said:


> I am looking for a good RPG to play. I have a good computer, wii, xbox 360, ps3. Is Blue Dragon for the 360 any good? I've played a lot of rpg's but haven't tried anything new. Last conventional rpg I have was ff 13.



Try Lost Odyssey, it's the best 360 rpg.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 25, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Try Lost Odyssey, it's the best 360 rpg.



I found Tales of Vesperia to be better than Lost Odyssey 

Actually dropped LO after 15 hours or so of playing it. The only thing that kept me interested were those dream-like side stories.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2012)

There is also Tales of Vesperia, yes.

That's probably the best Tales game.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> There is also Tales of Vesperia, yes.
> 
> That's probably the best Tales game.



No, that would be Tales of Vesperia Complete, for the PS3. 

I picked up LO too. Looks pretty good so far


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> There is also Tales of Vesperia, yes.
> 
> That's probably the best Tales game.



Dunno. Graces f has the most polished battle system out of any modern Tales of game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 25, 2012)

Well there is also Tales of Symphonia and Abyss, they come after Vesperia.


----------



## Esura (Jul 25, 2012)

I need to get around to finishing Symphonia and Abyss one of these days though. I think I was much further in Abyss than Symphonia though.

Oh well, all gotta wait until I finish Persona 3 FES (just the Journey, I have a feeling I wont like the Answer gameplay wise). October full moon....shit got real.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 25, 2012)

Esura said:


> Dunno. Graces f has the most polished battle system out of any modern Tales of game.



I don't notice it. I tend to just mash X and spin the stick around and shit. Works.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 26, 2012)

Fate/Extra CCC Trailer and Release Date Set

[YOUTUBE]sSEUS1FEHng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Jul 26, 2012)

Damn, they still didn't release that in Japan?


----------



## Gino (Jul 26, 2012)

lol them goddamn warehouse puzzle and I still haven't found a good gald farming spot in abyss..


----------



## Esura (Jul 26, 2012)

I remember that warehouse. Wasn't hard from what I remembered. I think I had a bit more trouble in that haunted house.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Damn, they still didn't release that in Japan?



I thought you knew that already? Oh well, in the meantime...

Neptune V Battle Trailer

[YOUTUBE]BZ4Fwp3XvaM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 26, 2012)

Now let us hope Aksys localizes fate/extra ccc for us.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 26, 2012)

?Agreed. Trailer got me hyped up; thought it was just gonna be like an expansion but it's a while new game. fuck yeah


----------



## Esura (Jul 27, 2012)

Mura said:


> I thought you knew that already? Oh well, in the meantime...
> 
> Neptune V Battle Trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]BZ4Fwp3XvaM[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah hell!



Fate115 said:


> Now let us hope Aksys localizes fate/extra ccc for us.



No chance in hell sadly. PSP is about as dead as my uncle's dick with a prostitute overseas.


----------



## The World (Jul 27, 2012)

First time I think I actually like Esua's sig

Mitsuru sure did grow up, and have a fetish for fur and leather


----------



## Zaregoto (Jul 28, 2012)

Geez, almost 3 weeks of captivation time.  How come you didn't warn me that Neptune would capture me this much Esura?  I know you said I would love the game, but you didn't say that I would have a hard on for Neptune to this extent, especially as the game progressed.  Only through grinding time was I able to awaken from my slumber for a bit.

I'm 33% done so far.  Yes way too low for the time passed.  I've also bought all the DLC, so about $98 or so.  Meh, whatever, since I started, I might as well have as many characters wear revealing clothing and have decent equipment as grinding is going to be a bitch now.  I've somehow have to get ready to take on the Lvl 999 dungeon one day.  Only had time to play bit by bit.  Yes I understand the share business now.  With flat chest school swimsuit Nisa to showcase the share bars and lolicious pool ring float wearing Gust to lower prices in the shop to resupply easier, I could raise whatever share bar I would like.  Not sure I'm interested in doing that to get the other goddess now though.  Neptune is too much sex right now for me to care.

Listens to some more Neptune: Link

Might have to crop every scene where Neptune talks and combine them all in one large video.


Ah how things have progressed.  

At first I was like:



I want to caress your soft d-pads.


Then I was like:



I want you to caress my face with your soft pillow pads.


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2012)

Zaregoto said:


> Geez, almost 3 weeks of captivation time.  How come you didn't warn me that Neptune would capture me this much Esura?  I know you said I would love the game, but you didn't say that I would have a hard on for Neptune to this extent, especially as the game progressed.  Only through grinding time was I able to awaken from my slumber for a bit.
> 
> I'm 33% done so far.  Yes way too low for the time passed.  I've also bought all the DLC, so about $98 or so.  Meh, whatever, since I started, I might as well have as many characters wear revealing clothing and have decent equipment as grinding is going to be a bitch now.  I've somehow have to get ready to take on the Lvl 999 dungeon one day.  Only had time to play bit by bit.  Yes I understand the share business now.  With flat chest school swimsuit Nisa to showcase the share bars and lolicious pool ring float wearing Gust to lower prices in the shop to resupply easier, I could raise whatever share bar I would like.  Not sure I'm interested in doing that to get the other goddess now though.  Neptune is too much sex right now for me to care.
> 
> ...





Welcome to the club. Neptune is just the cutest little thing ever. 

But if you think this is the stuff, just wait til you get your hands on Mk2. Getting those goddesses are a bitch though but it's worth it when you do considering they outpower Compa, IF, NISA, GUST and the others with absolute ease.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2012)

The true super saiyan.


----------



## Zaregoto (Jul 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> Welcome to the club. Neptune is just the cutest little thing ever.
> 
> But if you think this is the stuff, just wait til you get your hands on Mk2. Getting those goddesses are a bitch though but it's worth it when you do considering they outpower Compa, IF, NISA, GUST and the others with absolute ease.





Yeah, Mk2 is still sitting on the shelf, unopened like other games.  Gotta finish the 1st game at least once though.  I figure there are multiple endings when I say this.  I am playing blind, so I'm not too likely to get 100% completion on the first time, but then afterwards, it's go time.

Yes that's what I expect.  I'm just enjoying the others company right now in the mean time before I ultimately end up putting them on the sidelines to make room for the goddess to take on the higher levels.  I understand what you mean.  With just Neptune, all it takes it transform and Neptune Break to kill everything at lower levels.  The others don't even get a chance.  Hmm, I guess the DLC aid did make things a bit unfair, lol.


Well I better make sure I finish up the game as well as mk2 to be ready for V.


If Earth were divided up into four quadrants and if for some ungodly reason I was born outside of Neptune's land,  upon capability, I would immediately sell my home and move to Neptune-sama's land.  I know some "heretics" just continue to live where they are and simply worship another goddess instead of the local one, but no, I want to be on glorious Planeptune land.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The true super saiyan.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]F-IIfWEV_dA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]0m1uRMCpqo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)

!


I don't understand the appeal of Dwarf Fortress at all, completely and utterly the most boring game I've ever played!


----------



## Esura (Jul 28, 2012)

Zaregoto said:


> Yeah, Mk2 is still sitting on the shelf, unopened like other games.  Gotta finish the 1st game at least once though.  I figure there are multiple endings when I say this.  I am playing blind, so I'm not too likely to get 100% completion on the first time, but then afterwards, it's go time.
> 
> Yes that's what I expect.  I'm just enjoying the others company right now in the mean time before I ultimately end up putting them on the sidelines to make room for the goddess to take on the higher levels.  I understand what you mean.  With just Neptune, all it takes it transform and Neptune Break to kill everything at lower levels.  The others don't even get a chance.  Hmm, I guess the DLC aid did make things a bit unfair, lol.
> 
> ...



Dude, I would so stay on Planeptune as well. Also, I do not like the other goddesses much, mostly because of how they treat Neptune, which you will soon see. Bitches to the capital B and selfish to boot. MK2 tones down their bitchiness considerably.

Where are you getting all these gifs and pics from btw?


----------



## Zaregoto (Jul 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> Dude, I would so stay on Planeptune as well. Also, I do not like the other goddesses much, mostly because of how they treat Neptune, which you will soon see. Bitches to the capital B and selfish to boot. MK2 tones down their bitchiness considerably.
> 
> Where are you getting all these gifs and pics from btw?




Yes, just from the intro alone, I saw how they were like.  I already disliked them from when they all ganged up on Purple Heart.  In addition to what I've seen from the story, my impression only got worst.  


Green Heart is such a mocker, White Heart is rude as hell like what in the world is her problem, and Black Heart is absurdly aggressive towards you.  She wastes no time in constantly fighting you.  Why you gotta attack Purple Heart all the time Black Heart?  I keep winning and yet you still keep coming. 


Why can't you just get along and have hot yuri sex?









It's not that hard Black Heart.  I understand you've got some tsundere, but still.


Well I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and assume their personalities will get better after the halfway point and towards the end of the game, maybe.


Now I've got to figure out which goddess I'm going to go after first.  Don't care for them much, but I'll look at what my shares are at currently and go after the one that will take the least amount of time from right now.


Oh right, I find the images on Gelbooru, Yande.re, Chan.Sankakucomplex,  and Deviant Art.


As for the gifs, I make them myself from video clips I find and download from  YouTube as I don't have the equipment to create my own videos from my game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What      avi.



Who knows, it's awesome none the less.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2012)

Who else picked up Growlanser 4 today?


----------



## Fate115 (Aug 1, 2012)

> Who else picked up Growlanser 4 today?



You sir get it! 

Got it myself and enjoying the hell out of it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 1, 2012)

So pissed. Called GS to see if tLS was in, not gonna be in till aug 16th. The fuck!?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> So pissed. Called GS to see if tLS was in, not gonna be in till aug 16th. The fuck!?


 you didn't know? O_o got delayed ...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2012)

Beat Tales of Graces f last night. Clocked 80 hours in since I was doing all sidequests. Beat Veigue team battle and single. Single vs him ain't no joke but I pulled it off. Going to start Lineage and Legacies now.


----------



## Gino (Aug 1, 2012)

Got my hands full with abyss at the moment only played the first 10 minutes of graces So overall is graces good in your opinion?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2012)

Gino said:


> Got my hands full with abyss at the moment only played the first 10 minutes of graces So overall is graces good in your opinion?



Well I love anime styled games so its hard without being biased for me. Had lots of fun with it, the skits are a major reason why I like the game too. I wasn't expecting this but the skits with Hubert are hilarious. I knew Pascal would be funny in them but Hubert surprised me. 

The story was pretty good too, hard to mention things without spoiling it for you but I could get really into it. Damn, I'm trying not to be biased but its too difficult. I love this fucking game. I was on the brink of either liking or disliking Asbel but what he did after the final boss won me over, that takes some balls to do what he did.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2012)

You finally finished Graces f. 'Bout damn time.

Now I need you to get Neptune man one of these days! 

I got another Neptune believer in Zaregoto! Praise be to Neptunia!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have to pre order The Last Story.. asap.. I am not a fan of doing stuff like that but I want that game..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> You finally finished Graces f. 'Bout damn time.



Yeah, took me forever to get to it but I'm glad that I did. Quick question, should I save over my game clear data with my future arc save or should I save it in a new slot?


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2012)

Mura said:


> Yeah, took me forever to get to it but I'm glad that I did. Quick question,* should I save over my game clear data with my future arc* save or should I save it in a new slot?



NOOOOOoOKOFOOOOOOOO!!!

Save in separate slot. Do not save over it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> NOOOOOoOKOFOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> Save in separate slot. Do not save over it.



lol good to know, I'll do just that.


----------



## Gino (Aug 1, 2012)

Mura said:


> Well I love anime styled games so its hard without being biased for me. Had lots of fun with it, the skits are a major reason why I like the game too. I wasn't expecting this but the skits with Hubert are hilarious. I knew Pascal would be funny in them but Hubert surprised me.
> 
> The story was pretty good too, hard to mention things without spoiling it for you but I could get really into it. Damn, I'm trying not to be biased but its too difficult. I love this fucking game. I was on the brink of either liking or disliking Asbel but what he did after the final boss won me over, that takes some balls to do what he did.



You seem to like tales for some of the reasons I like tales so I think I'll be in for a treat


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2012)

Mura why you are not visiting the MLB thread lately?  My Braves are rolling


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Mura why you are not visiting the MLB thread lately?  My Braves are rolling



Oh my bad, neck deep in graces. Thats why Mal. I'll see whats up there in a bit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2012)

and


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2012)

The Last Story can suck my dick now. They delayed it so much and now I'm occupied with KH and Growlanser.


----------



## Gino (Aug 1, 2012)

Don't laugh but I'm kinda imitated to play Catherine because I'm hearing time and time again that your choices can fuck you up


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2012)

Not really. Compared to other Atlus games, its not really too hard. Choices doesn't affect the gameplay at all either.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> The Last Story can suck my dick now. They delayed it so much and now I'm occupied with KH and Growlanser.


 I am glad that got delayed.. I have being busy with my jobs...


----------



## Gino (Aug 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Not really. Compared to other Atlus games, its not really too hard. Choices doesn't affect the gameplay at all either.



Really?

That's good to know


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2012)

The Last Story does look really great, I still haven't played it yet.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]SBZ5sl2-bgU[/YOUTUBE]

I am so Hyped!!! The first movie rocks


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2012)

Completely random as hell.


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2012)

I pre-ordered Last Story awhile back. I hate they delayed it twice, but I started playing Xenoblade again.

 I just reached Eyrth sea and I'm lvl 40 now.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2012)

I was supposed to play KH3D, but I'm still in a Persona mood so I'm doing Persona 2 again since I never gotten past five hours in it.

Maya is awesome. Ginko is too. Yukino is ok but I liked her in P1 more.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2012)

You shut your Whore mouth. P2 Yukino is god tier.


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2012)

Lisa and Maya do it better

Yukino seriously looks so much hotter in P2

She has that swag sashay with dem hips


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> You shut your Whore mouth. P2 Yukino is god tier.


She ight, but she seemed so much cooler in the Ice Queen or whatever parts of P1.

Never gotten too far in it because its hard.



The World said:


> Lisa and Maya do it better
> 
> Yukino seriously looks so much hotter in P2
> 
> She has that swag sashay with dem hips



She is kind of overshadowed by Ginko and Maya. 

I wish this game had more voice acting beyond the battles. "It's whoop ass time!" from Maya is probably the best line I heard yet. 

And why is Ginko's dad Steven Segal?

EDIT: Wait....what hips?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> She ight, but she seemed so much cooler in the Ice Queen or whatever parts of P1.
> 
> Never gotten too far in it because its hard.



Here is some advice gamble,hit square button in blackjack (old version), then vit sauce everyone, that is all.
With the new version it takes an insane amount of time, but blackjack is still the most steady.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 2, 2012)

there's actually a chart out there somewhere.

Almost every p2 character is based off a real life person.

edit: Love kaneko's work but his art style doesn't do justice to extra material. What with Maya being the "biggest" girl and other stuff.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2012)

Hoping Kaneko does Persona 5.


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2012)

Like a Bawws


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 3, 2012)

He looks less of a game designer and more of a Yakuza.


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2012)

He looks like the Asian Terminator


----------



## vanhellsing (Aug 3, 2012)

The World said:


> Like a Bawws



boss with swag tier


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 3, 2012)

*The Last Story dev says Wii U will benefit JRPGs, offers up GamePad ideas*



> ?I feel that the Wii U?s interface, as with other tablet devices, works best for browsing and arranging information. One merit is the ability to use a touch screen to directly manipulate information, such as looking up a monster?s weak point or, like with a car?s GPS, as a tool to understand battlefield conditions on a sub screen. This special feature will likely bring about opportunities for deep research into JRPG strategy. Also, I think that things like saving information gathered during gameplay, adding to your own character?s memories and experiences, and sharing with other players via Wi-Fi and the Miiverse will become an experience typical to the Wii U.?


 - Takuya Matsumoto, Marvelous


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 3, 2012)

Playing Graces f and trying to get the title when you sell something for 200,000+ gald. Anyone got tips for that?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> Playing Graces f and trying to get the title when you sell something for 200,000+ gald. Anyone got tips for that?



Not waste your time.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> Playing Graces f and trying to get the title when you sell something for 200,000+ gald. Anyone got tips for that?



Did you mean 2,000,000 gald? By the time you've finished the F arc you should easily have over 200,000 gald unless you've just been spending like crazy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 4, 2012)

Selling one item for 200,000+ gald is what I mean.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> Selling one item for 200,000+ gald is what I mean.



Oh my bad, I clearly failed reading that. Yeah, not sure about that, I assume constantly dualizing one of the best weapons or armor to the point that it's worth that much might work but not sure.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 5, 2012)

Trailer for new Blazblue game:
Jiyeon breaks silence


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow

those new designs are terrible


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah, feels like they are from another game. Seems to me like they've changed character designer.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2012)

I already couldn't take Noel seriously, that new outfit


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2012)

Too many games to finish at the moment.


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I already couldn't take Noel seriously, that new outfit



She looks sexy. 

Noel got me..._pistol_ whipped already.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 6, 2012)

Meh...looks interesting at least. P4 Arean will be taking up most of time though I think, if I can get my hands on it. BB is just too hard with the combos...maybe its the 360's stick, I dunno.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 6, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Too many games to finish at the moment.


Same here!!


----------



## zenieth (Aug 6, 2012)

Wonder if anyone mentioned P4A was the best selling fighter, in japan, in four years


----------



## Esura (Aug 6, 2012)

Mostly because Japan is bat shit bonkers for anything Persona right now.

Although I heard Eternal Punishment PSP bombed though. Hope that doesn't fuck up our chances of getting it cause I would like to complete this duology. Granted I know the PS1 version is localized but the PSP version is supposedly much, much, much easier so I want to play it.

They should of just remade the battle system to Press Turn non-Tarot card using Persona system instead of having us deal with this old school tarot card shit. Otherwise I really like Innocent Sin.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 7, 2012)

Unchained Blades Exxiv PV:

[YOUTUBE]5z8F_N9sjW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 8, 2012)

*More Future Talk From Japan's Big Producers*



> This week's Famitsu has the third installment in a series of interviews with top producers and directors from the Japanese games industry. As with the previous installments, the feature is full of little insights about future game plans.
> 
> Here's a summary of what's leaked out from the magazine so far:
> 
> ...



Dark Souls Arotrias of the Abyss Edition Bonus Content Announced


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey Mura are you reading Magi?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUPmL5E3at0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 9, 2012)

Yo Mal, I am like swamped right now with a lot of shit. Not sure when I'll be getting into it. My big goal right now is getting into the Muv Luv VNs. First I'm watching Kimi ga Nozomu Eien since I've been told Muv Luv references back to that a lot.

I'll see what I can do though on getting to Magi.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> Yo Mal, I am like swamped right now with a lot of shit. Not sure when I'll be getting into it. My big goal right now is getting into the Muv Luv VNs. First I'm watching Kimi ga Nozomu Eien since I've been told Muv Luv references back to that a lot.
> 
> I'll see what I can do though on getting to Magi.


 too many things ah? lol and ok..


----------



## Lulu (Aug 9, 2012)

Devil may cry series. Jus wish it had multiplayer tho


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 9, 2012)

wait, what? DMC2 is okay; boring as all hell. I got through it only dying three or four times to that fucking helicopter boss on the building. Hate that fight. Hate it.


----------



## Lulu (Aug 10, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> wait, what? DMC2 is okay; boring as all hell. I got through it only dying three or four times to that fucking helicopter boss on the building. Hate that fight. Hate it.



Okay. Its not my favorite,but my best in the series is part 3 and 4. You played those?


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 10, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Okay. Its not my favorite,but my best in the series is part 3 and 4. You played those?



DMC3 is the best..


----------



## Lulu (Aug 10, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> DMC3 is the best..



yeah and the toughest especially in hardest mode. I died a hundred times on cerberus the level 2 boss. Funny enough i beat vergil the first time i tried in the first encounter. Who did you find most difficult?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2012)

Code of Princess has a female protag?  No thanks.  Guess I will just keep playing Growlanser 4.  When is the next big RPG coming out?


----------



## Cave Jansen (Aug 10, 2012)

The next big RPG? Maybe Ni No Kuni or whatever for the PS3.

As for me, playing right now Beat the Beat: Rhythm Paradise.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4yPbHHcl48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Code of Princess has a female protag?  No thanks.



Not sure why I'm asking or why I care, but you're not getting the game just because the game has a female protagonist?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 10, 2012)

These screenshots for the Vita's Realta Nua are so beautiful.

Link removed


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 10, 2012)

My dream games: persona and tales of collab for a mega rpg. 

Atlus making a tales of fighter like persona. 


I'd fangasam everywhere. EVERYWHERE


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 10, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> My dream games: persona and tales of collab for a mega rpg.
> 
> Atlus making a tales of fighter like persona.
> 
> ...



I'd understand your enthusiasm but Atlus wouldn't have anything to do with a Tales of fighter since it isn't their franchise. If anything Namco would have to do what they did and approach Arc System Works. I don't really see that happening.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2012)

Mura said:


> These screenshots for the Vita's Realta Nua are so beautiful.
> 
> Link removed



Yet, another reason to get a Vita...that and Persona 4 Golden.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 10, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Yet, another reason to get a Vita...that and Persona 4 Golden.



Well I don't think that will be localized Kira so you'd have to get both a JPN Vita and Realta Nua. Unless the vita is region free. Can't remember if it was.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2012)

Mura said:


> Well I don't think that will be localized Kira so you'd have to get both a JPN Vita and Realta Nua. Unless the vita is region free. Can't remember if it was.



Oops, I kind of assumed that Playstation's latest systems were region free. I guess I never actually verified it. Although I am the same person who bought a Japanese Gamecube and was considering getting a Japanese PS3 (before learning that most of their games were region free.)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 10, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Oops, I kind of assumed that Playstation's latest systems were region free. I guess I never actually verified it. Although I am the same person who bought a Japanese Gamecube and was considering getting a Japanese PS3 (before learning that most of their games were region free.)



lol well, I just looked it up and it looks like it is region free so feel free to get Realta Nua when its available.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 10, 2012)

Mura said:


> I'd understand your enthusiasm but Atlus wouldn't have anything to do with a Tales of fighter since it isn't their franchise. If anything Namco would have to do what they did and approach Arc System Works. I don't really see that happening.



Yeah I know T_T


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 10, 2012)

No worries Ryu, I feel your pain.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 13, 2012)

*Tokitowa Producer: Game Has English Release Plans*



> Namco Bandai Games producer Kay Hirono (Macross Frontier: Sayonara no Tsubasa Hybrid Pack, Mobile Suit Gundam Seed Battle Destiny) told the Taiwanese video game website GNN this week that there are plans to release an English version of the Tokitowa role-playing game. During Hirono's appearance at the 2012 Comic Exhibition in Taipei, GNN asked him about any news for Taiwan, and Hirono responded:
> 
> "This time, I brought with me the newest info on the game for everyone who likes VOFAN [the game's artist]. Besides the Japanese version, there are only plans to release an English version. So far, I am sorry, there are no plans to produce a Chinese version of the game."
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: _Tokitowa Vids_ 



Gameplay Trailer

[YOUTUBE]66WTWmT3aQ8[/YOUTUBE]

Toki Character Vid

[YOUTUBE]u8bD1h24gQo[/YOUTUBE]

Alter ego Towa Character Vid

[YOUTUBE]hc1ECpYNHgo[/YOUTUBE]




Most of you may or may not care or not but there are some pretty notable seiyuus in this game. I was following this game already but now I'm more intrigued.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks like a generic harmeish RPG to me. Kinda like Sakura Wars...is that series good? I was thinking of getting the Wii version.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 13, 2012)

*The Last Story Review
Mistwalker's latest is a gift to the Wii.*




> The Last Story has no significant shortcomings apart from a slight lack of verve; it’s not the JRPG revolution that Xenoblade Chronicles was, and its setting and story remain within safe territory, but great characterisation and an excellent, innovative battle system keep it interesting from the very first chapter to the last minutes. The quality of the localisation is superb, and that great combat makes it more exciting to play on a minute-to-minute basis than any other game of its sort. It’s a game worthy of its pedigree, then, and sits comfortably alongside Lost Odyssey as Mistwalker’s best work.





> *8.0	Presentation*
> It lacks the colour and personality that would make it really distinctive, but The Last Story is nonetheless detailed and well presented.
> *7.5	Graphics*
> For the Wii, it’s super, but obviously it doesn’t compare that favourably to its peers on other platforms.
> ...



*8.5
OVERALL
Great
(out of 10)*



I am getting the game tomorrow..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Guys what happened to the old man? "CMX" he left the forum?


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2012)

Probably tired of this board. I am too.

XSEED fucked up in delaying Last Story release. All my eyes are on TTT2 and DoA5 now. I might cop Pokemon Black 2 down the road too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Probably tired of this board. I am too.
> 
> XSEED fucked up in delaying Last Story release. All my eyes are on TTT2 and DoA5 now. I might cop Pokemon Black 2 down the road too.


 Yeah I feel the same, I am more on Neogaf and Gametrailers than here that said XSEED fucked up big, the game is coming out today, I went to gamestop Tuesday and they confirmed the delayed that day.. Really annoying..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 17, 2012)

You guys aren't looking hard enough I think. I'm chatting with people, getting into FCs and the like. Talking about this season's anime roster and sports and whatnot. Asked someone for help on learning Japanese and etc, the list goes on for me here. Though I hang out on animesuki for the rest of my forum days. Well depends on what things you guys are into but there are options on this board.

Just got done watching the newest episode of Campione and now I'm gonna watch Joshiraku episode that came out earlier today. Then back to Hyperdimension Neptunia.:33

Oh yeah, forgot to mention I got that game yesterday. Hyped as hell right now.


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2012)

I just got Last Story yesterday and the graphic's are a pretty big step up from Xenoblade.

So is the voice acting. Except for that one chick. 

I remember playing Xenoblade and saying to myself how spoiled I am from this generation's graphics.


----------



## Gino (Aug 18, 2012)

Signed up for neogaf 6 months ago still not approved Holy Shit.......


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 18, 2012)

The World said:


> I just got Last Story yesterday and the graphic's are a pretty big step up from Xenoblade.
> 
> So is the voice acting. Except for that one chick.
> 
> I remember playing Xenoblade and saying to myself how spoiled I am from this generation's graphics.



I feel they look the same to me, but whatever. Game's good so far. Still in the beginning though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 20, 2012)

*Black Rock Shooter: The Game Still On Track For Digital Release In The West*



> NIS America gave RPGamer an update about the Black Rock Shooter video game for PSP. Ryan Phillips, PR and Marketing Manager, says it will be localized for North American and on track for a digital release. A limited edition is being explored, but NIS America is still looking at the logistics of making one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]V6iGDLmh2nE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2012)

Digital release only? Eh....

As long as the price is right. I don't spend anything over $25 on digital only games.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 21, 2012)

Decided to grab the P4 The Golden OST, just 15 songs in it so its not too big. Listening to True Story(dat Kugimiya Rie) the most. Glad that they put this opening from the anime in this. Shadow World ain't too bad but hard to get into and Time To Make History is great as well.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 22, 2012)

Playing through Corpse Party, the sound that was made when Seiko stepped into splattered human.


----------



## Esura (Aug 23, 2012)

About fucking time!

SEIIIKOOOOO!!!! SEIIIIKKOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

Watch for it. Shit is gonna be stuck in your head.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 26, 2012)

Is anyone getting Persona 4 Golden - Gold Edition, I was going to wait on it, but apparently its going to be limited only 10,000 copies.

Ill pick up a CE of Blackrock if its physical, if not, I wont spend a dime on it; the only digital only that I have a small inkling to get is Unchained Rexx; I might import it to get a physical copy and then get a digital English release


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2012)

So was the forum down because of the Naruto manga twist? it seem the fan base is acting crazy with the revealed..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2012)

No idea, I did read Ch. 599 earlier but that revelation was pretty much assumed last chapter. Oh yeah Mal, starting reading Magi. Up to chapter 37 right now and its great stuff, loving it so far.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> No idea, I did read Ch. 599 earlier but that revelation was pretty much assumed last chapter. *Oh yeah Mal, starting reading Magi. Up to chapter 37 right now and its great stuff, loving it so far.*


 glad to hear that, join us in the official thread asap :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll be in the thread when I'm caught up to current so as to not spoil myself.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> I'll be in the thread when I'm caught up to current so as to not spoil myself.


 fair enough...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2012)

I wanted to play some Rusty Hearts right now but they doing maintenance so as I was thinking about what to pass the time a thought hit me. I think I'll post the weekly sales for games in Japan in this thread. Seems like it'd be good to know on what games are selling over there.


In the first set of parentheses is the Publisher and release date. The second set of parentheses is the overall sales of the game. In case no one could guess, in between the release date and overall sales is the week's sales.


*August 20th-26th*



> [3DS] 01. New Super Mario Bros. 2 (Nintendo, 07.28.2012): 71,092 (1,013,850)
> [PSP] 02. Bakemonogatari Portable (Namco Bandai, 07.28.2012): 34,513 (NEW)
> [NDS] 03. Pokemon Black & White 2 (Pokemon, 06.23.2012): 33,745 (2,665,428)
> [WII] 04. Dragon Quest X (Square Enix, 08.02.2012): 20,616 (556,749)
> ...


No surprise Bakemonogatari was number two due to its popular anime and novel series.


Hardware sales here. In the parentheses is last week's sales.


> Nintendo 3DS: 64,921 (107,140)
> PlayStation 3: 12,243 (19,202)
> PlayStation Portable: 10,676 (14,051)
> PlayStation Vita: 9,751 (11,082)
> ...


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2012)

Japanese gamers despises 360 lol. Although, it is a SHMUP and console VN haven over there though so it got some love I guess.

Microsoft still needs to call it quits on that market. Second gen in the row of doing horrible in Japan.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 30, 2012)

Id play a bake game assuming its rpg or adventure. 

Hey who is the girl with red eyes on the Persona arena cover?


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2012)

A new character in Persona 4 Arena (technically not new to anyone in Japan who are familiar with the drama CDs although she was only mentioned by a nickname) by the name of Labrys.

She got a Boston accent therefore she is double down cutesome.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> A new character in Persona 4 Arena (technically not new to anyone in Japan who are familiar with the drama CDs although she was only mentioned by a nickname) by the name of Labrys.
> 
> She got a Boston accent therefore she is double down cutesome.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2012)

New vids came out for things. First off the Fate/Stay Night Realta Nua trailer for the Vita:

[YOUTUBE]_RDVoPeK3Rc[/YOUTUBE]

Tokitowa gameplay:

[YOUTUBE]WCPwMfRBxS8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 30, 2012)

shes a red eyed fox; thats thumbs up in my book


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2012)

Just beat tales of vesperia under 45 hours(many of which spent leveling skills) going to mess around in new game plus now, do everything, then ex game.
Edit: on second thought I don't think I will.
Not enough stuff for it to be worth it.
Pretty short tales game.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like a sad movie

Mangagamer made their first Greenlight offer.

Lame choice, but it's not like they have much to choose from (which is all-ages).


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Just beat tales of vesperia under 45 hours(many of which spent leveling skills) going to mess around in new game plus now, do everything, then ex game.
> Edit: on second thought I don't think I will.
> Not enough stuff for it to be worth it.
> Pretty short tales game.



You mean the best Tales game, especially if you got the PS3 version


----------



## Esura (Aug 31, 2012)

Graces f is better. Better battle system, it has Sophie, better supporting cast of characters, it has Sophie, better opening, Sophie, better story, and Sophie. Only thing I say Vesperia one up Graces f on is a better protagonist. I actually like Asbel unlike other Tales of fans but I cannot deny the greatness that is Yuri Lowell. Bonus for being voiced by Troy fucking Baker. It also one up it in graphics and presentation.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 31, 2012)

So, I started playing Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga again now that I can play it on my 3DS. Still one of my favorite RPGs ever.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Graces f is better. Better battle system, it has Sophie, better supporting cast of characters, it has Sophie, better opening, Sophie, better story, and Sophie. Only thing I say Vesperia one up Graces f on is a better protagonist. I actually like Asbel unlike other Tales of fans but I cannot deny the greatness that is Yuri Lowell. Bonus for being voiced by Troy fucking Baker. It also one up it in graphics and presentation.



Yuri lowell needed to be focused on more like alot more.
He's the only one that let me keep going till the end.
Does look pretty though some of it's textures could look bad sometimes.



The World said:


> You mean the best Tales game, especially if you got the PS3 version



There are several that outrank it by a great amount.
The story was pretty hollow and the world was small.
3 of the elementals were practically handed to you.
Only 4 deaths first 3 wolf bitch.
4th not expecting to fight a turtle boss.
After the point everything was unlocked moves wise it became pretty easy to kill everything via overlimit.
[YOUTUBE]OFgcaHH8WoQ[/YOUTUBE]
AI is dumb as rocks though.
I don't want my healer/magic user attacking when I have it set on things that have nothing to do with it.

Repede kicks some ass  fatal strike spamming with him.
Get bigger worlds from gameboy games(not an exaggeration)
Though mine was 360 version.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2012)

The PSP is selling better than the Vita in Japan?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2012)

Not surprising.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 3, 2012)

Especially since games are still coming out for the PSP.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2012)

It seems surprising to me since the PSP is dead in the US.  Growlanser 4 was pretty much the last major release scheduled.

Don't agree with the Vesperia/Graces analysis.  I thought Vesperia had a better story, better characters, and better dialogue.  You are absolutely right about the gameplay though.  Graces has much better mechanics, better camera, better AI, etc.  The game is more fun to play too.

So pretty much a wash in my opinion.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah, about the PSP. It is more or less dead in the US. The JPN games are usually Visual Novel type games from animes such as Bakemonogatari, Haganai, and shit like that. Obviously that will never be brought over to the US. These VN type games are still coming out too since it seems to be a good source of money for these devs.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2012)

It just seems odd to me that there is such a push to sell the Vita in the US when it isn't even doing well in Japan.  That's all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> It seems surprising to me since the PSP is dead in the US.  Growlanser 4 was pretty much the last major release scheduled.
> 
> Don't agree with the Vesperia/Graces analysis.  I thought Vesperia had a better story, better characters, and better dialogue.  You are absolutely right about the gameplay though.  Graces has much better mechanics, better camera, better AI, etc.  The game is more fun to play too.
> 
> So pretty much a wash in my opinion.



Haven't played graces.
Vesperia had a good story, but it didn't work with it enough.
The characters were good, but it didn't feel like they were interacting with the story.

The elementals were practically handed to you.
When I had to get the elementals in symphonia I had to work my ass off for it and even they didn't solve the problems just like that. Game didn't make the world big enough, didn't do enough with duke.
Dialogue was good.

It needed to be twice as long after the blastia goes away it should have kept going.
And yes the AI is terrible, that attackers tended to just sit there and the main healer in the game wants to run up and wack stuff. I had to do most if not all of the work on bosses that are much smarter than my AI pals. Not really acceptable when older tales games had better AI. 
I wouldn't put it in my top tales of list.
Though the part with Yuri killing, loved it fuck yes.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 3, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Yeah, about the PSP. It is more or less dead in the US. The JPN games are usually Visual Novel type games from animes such as Bakemonogatari, Haganai, and shit like that. Obviously that will never be brought over to the US. These VN type games are still coming out too since it seems to be a good source of money for these devs.



Imageepoch and Falcom keep making PSP games. Damned interesting looking ones too. I'm pretty bitter and buttfrustrated over never getting Nayuta no Kiseki.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 3, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> Imageepoch and Falcom keep making PSP games. Damned interesting looking ones too. I'm pretty bitter and buttfrustrated over never getting Nayuta no Kiseki.



Ah yeah, I played the demo for that. Definitely would've loved to play more.


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2012)

So I just beat Devil Survivor OC on Amane's Kingdom of Saints route

God damn that was hard. If I knew I could play on Easy the first time I would have 

The last boss is such a cheat I had to grind to 80 and get Asura to beat him

He rezzes 3 facking times and Naoya barely helps 

Now it's time for my evil King of Babel route 

Love the music

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeJF3fcj3Hs[/YOUTUBE]

And the fanmade stuff 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0qkZRP-Ugs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvESeyDq2vU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2012)

Devil Survivor Overclocked is great.

I just finished the Dulkheim route in Growlanser 4.  I had a hard time deciding what to play next.  I decided I haven't played Star Ocean 3 in a while.  I am trying to play it.  But the intro is terrible so far.  This voice acting is atrocious.  I need to get to some gameplay or I am going to quit.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 3, 2012)

Finally got a new xbox after 3 months, Ill get back into the xbox rpgs, but first its shadows of the damned time and gears 3.

Plus I need to play the atelier series, neptunia 1, and agarest zero on the ps3. 

Regarding Tales, I hear Xillia is supposed to be really good. But Symphonia will probably always be my favorite. Although Yuri is undeniably in the top five male rpg characters, and I personally would put him in a top five gaming characters period.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> It seems surprising to me since the PSP is dead in the US.  Growlanser 4 was pretty much the last major release scheduled.
> 
> Don't agree with the Vesperia/Graces analysis.  I thought Vesperia had a better story, better characters, and better dialogue.  You are absolutely right about the gameplay though.  Graces has much better mechanics, better camera, better AI, etc.  The game is more fun to play too.
> 
> So pretty much a wash in my opinion.



Story sure, sans Yuri, Graces IMO had better characters. Not simply in terms of very well written, fleshed out or anything. But more in that they had personality, which really shows during Skits. That dynamic between characters was like a multi-person tennis match on speed. They were hilarious.


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2012)

Tales games need to do something different

Been devolving into that FF trend of being generically the same with every game

I feel even FF tries to be more creative sans the recent games


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2012)

The older tales games still have that shine.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2012)

What we need is ToD Remake in English

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3wyriODeAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2012)

The World said:


> Tales games need to do something different
> 
> *Been devolving into that FF trend of being generically the same with every game*
> 
> I feel even FF tries to be more creative sans the recent games



How does this even remotely make sense when FF seems to try and reinvent it's ass every installment?


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2012)

I meant the current gen

I think Square has been trying to tell us something about those FF crystals


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 4, 2012)

The World said:


> I meant the current gen
> 
> I think Square has been trying to tell us something about those FF crystals


Uuuh, current gen FF games...

Final Fantasy 13
Final Fantasy 13-2
Final Fantasy 14
Final Fantasy Type-0
Final Fantasy Versus XIII

They are all very different games, you realize that? Even 13-2 which is a direct sequel to 13 is way different from the linear shitcoaster that was 13.


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2012)

The only very different one I see is 14 and maybe type-0

Shaddap I can make stupid opinions all I want


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 4, 2012)

Id rather they not try something new and screw up a series like they did with FF 13; to me the Tales games are always fun; I mean what exactly do you want them to change; I dont hear anybody saying can be please change Halo 4 from an fps; Tales is real time beat em up rpg, and I am fine with them not changing the gameplay as long as the story is good

also picked up P4 Arena today, will try it out later


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2012)

Tales of got some stinkers too from what I heard. I never played them but I keep hearing Tales of the Tempest as being the worst Tales of game ever, and possibly one of the worst RPGs out to the point I see some people go all Tsukihime anime on it.

I finished The Last Story. It was awesome but it had some crazy slowdowns. A flawed gem, like Nier. Didn't think I would say this, but I liked Xenoblade more. I expected to like The Last Story more but I didn't. Still a great game though.

Fuck you Dagran...just...fuck you.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 6, 2012)

Tales Of Symphonia (GC) solos.

That being said, I started watching Cross Game.

First episode


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 6, 2012)

The second one is just bad though. Like mediocre or average bad.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Tales of got some stinkers too from what I heard. I never played them but I keep hearing Tales of the Tempest as being the worst Tales of game ever.



Never heard of it.
[YOUTUBE]dfc7Z_S1rkg[/YOUTUBE]
I think I see the problem.
It just doesn't work with the DS.
It's not up there enough to work with a 3D tales.
There is a good 2d tales game on the DS though.


Itachifan727 said:


> The second one is just bad though. Like mediocre or average bad.



It wasn't to bad, but it did have lots of things wrong with it.
Level 50 level cap, you kidding me right?
I'm surprised I could fight with the wiimote the way I did though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 6, 2012)

> It wasn't to bad, but it did have lots of things wrong with it.



It was a Tales version of Drakengard 2. It was an abortion.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wait, the lvl caps at 50? LOL WAT? How could they justify that? Most RPGs end when you're around 70,60...how can ppl know when they reached the end? At least that's one of things I use.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 6, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Wait, the lvl caps at 50? LOL WAT? How could they justify that? Most RPGs end when you're around 70,60...how can ppl know when they reached the end? At least that's one of things I use.



IT may as well be only monsters and 2 characters can reach level 200 everyone else stops at 50 making them useless.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ah, okay. That makes more sense. I bet you mean the chars from part one right?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Ah, okay. That makes more sense. I bet you mean the chars from part one right?



yep all capped at level 50, it was stupid.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 7, 2012)

Okay, just gave me a reason to never finish it. Besides, gotta finish tLS and Xeno anyways.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 7, 2012)

God dammit UR I clicked your sig and now I can't stop reading.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> God dammit UR I clicked your sig and now I can't stop reading.


 it was a trap... I fell for it  damn it


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> God dammit UR I clicked your sig and now I can't stop reading.



Damn, it must be some government mind control alien device


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 7, 2012)

Zero no Kiseki Evolution vid:

[YOUTUBE]MA9Hf3JRDvQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 9, 2012)

Eloquence in action


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 13, 2012)

*Xenoblade Team Creating New Game For Wii U*



> Monolith Soft is developing a game for Wii U, as well. Their title was not revealed during Nintendo Direct, but Nintendo president Satoru Iwata said Tetsuya Takahashi and the Xenoblade team are creating the game. This will be a new title not tied to an existing series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> *Xenoblade Team Creating New Game For Wii U*


 New IP.. cool.. I guess they don't feel the need for a Xenoblade sequel or Baten Kaitos..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

I hope it's another RPG.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 13, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Zero no Kiseki Evolution vid:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MA9Hf3JRDvQ[/YOUTUBE]



Looks like a PSX game.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 13, 2012)

Which is mostly irrelevant to a good RPG.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh shit, this thread is still alive


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2012)

Eternal Sonata is getting harder 
Party level 3 only gives you 4 seconds per person to attack and the sitting around and doing nothing 3.
And there is 3 more till the max


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I hope it's another RPG.


 a great chance that it is..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

I still need to finish Xenoblade!


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 14, 2012)

> Project Eternity will take the central hero, memorable companions and the epic exploration of Baldur’s Gate, add in the fun, intense combat and dungeon diving of Icewind Dale, and tie it all together with the emotional writing and mature thematic exploration of Planescape: Torment.





They certainly have a high goal, but if anyone can do an old school type rpg with proper budget, it's them.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Eternal Sonata is getting harder
> Party level 3 only gives you 4 seconds per person to attack and the sitting around and doing nothing 3.
> And there is 3 more till the max



Ps3 or 360?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 14, 2012)

Still, that's what makes the battle system fun. Gotta play that game finish it eventually.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> Ps3 or 360?



360.
No I'm on level 4, It never explained counter attacks...
Now you only get 1 second of time before you have to move.
Game are you only going to give me 2 seconds total at level 6?
Because that would be wack.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 14, 2012)

What's with this game it's battle system is so weird.
The bosses have become brutally hard as well having the ability to take out a character in as little as 2 attacks.
And I'm only level 25, dear god.
If I make it through this game I'll give it that.
[YOUTUBE]WikFoUTB09k[/YOUTUBE]
This woman is a bitch, she's the first boss to actually kill me and on top of that did it twice. 
Seems most people don't know if you press guard when you are about to be hit you turn around though.
I took her on at level 20 if you wanted to know.

Though it's too easy to make money in this game just take 12 photos of a boss and bam! Money.
Thankfully it works as there is nothing that actually gives you real money in this game besides that, it's a bit risky though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 15, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Which is mostly irrelevant to a good RPG.



Mostly true, as long as the game is fun.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

*Namco Bandai adapting Magi manga for 3DS*

The following info comes from Shounen Sunday 



- title coming from Bandai Namco Games 
- publishing a Magi videogame for the 3DS 
- adaptation of a popular manga
- anime adaptation due to start in October
- 3D action RPG
- control either Aladdin or Alibaba 
- explore and conquer dungeons in search of treasure and magical items 
- story starts with the first dungeon, Amon
- teaser trailer at Bandai Namco Games booth at TGS
- official site will open on Sept 19: 



 I know I am not going to see that here..


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 15, 2012)

and yet you are showing this news D:


----------



## Lulu (Sep 15, 2012)

Please has any of you guys played dragon dogma by capcom? Its video's and gameplay look nice but i prefer to hear from players if a game is worth its gamespot score?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 18, 2012)

*The Story Behind Tales Of Graces f?s Hero And Succumbing To Social Norms*



> "Every title has a piece of me inside of it, of course. Asbel from Tales of Graces f reflects my feelings the most because he went through so many trials," Hideo Baba, producer of the Tales of series, said to Siliconera.
> 
> "Baba-san, you?ve talked about making protagonists people can emphasize with. Which Tales protagonist do you identify with the most," I asked. Baba replied with a detailed answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ak7Sqs_ituU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks good. Though it sucks that I'm forced to ignore Borderlands 2 due to the retarded publisher's policy: 

Sigh. I hope they reconsider that atrocity.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 18, 2012)

More shit from publsihers.  Come on, that's sad.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 18, 2012)

I forgot how good was the writing in Grandia 2 (currently replaying modded to much higher difficulty PC version), much better than 99% JRPGs. It has the best dialogues with random NPCs I've seen:


*Spoiler*: __ 







---

---

---

---

---

---


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 18, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I forgot how good was the writing in Grandia 2 (currently replaying modded to much higher difficulty PC version), much better than 99% JRPGs. It has the best dialogues with random NPCs I've seen:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Wish I could get a hold of that game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

About Monolith soft new project we can easily say that it is a RPG. I found this old article when they were talking about it. [2011]



> Inaba also added that as this is Monolith's first HD title, he hopes to make something that surprises everyone. He wants to make something that shows Japanese technology does not lose out to America. His target is to be at the level of Fallout maker Bethesda Softworks, although he joked that maybe he's going too far.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2012)

Bethesda level? 

If it's Bethesda level without all the bugs, then kudos to Monolith Soft.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 19, 2012)

Grandia 2 looks neat...Snarky protags are the best. Death


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jAdDHHObfGs[/YOUTUBE]



> From what we've seen so far, it seems Xillia 2's Milla is a different person from Milla Maxwell from the original Xillia. When the new Milla was still 6 years old, the Arc Noa was destroyed, thus preventing the completion of the Spear of Kresnik. With this event, her mission had been fulfilled, and she can no longer channel Maxwell's power nor summon the four elemental spirits. As we mentioned before, she has an obstinate personality and is really prideful, but this is mainly because of her unique upbringing and not having any friends. She had been living with her Great Spirit older twin sister (!!!! Oh...) in Ni Akeria, but now accompanies Ludger on his journey.
> 
> The magazine also reveals Ludger's support skill: Mirroring. What this does is basically mimic the support skills of other characters.
> 
> Lastly, the game will have Relationships. To be precise, it actually says something like Intimacy Levels. In Ludger's Status Screen, you'll see the level of intimacy he has for each character. This is affected by choices he makes during Character Episodes or Long Chats done in the story. Increasing intimacy with other characters may unlock special Battle Chats and battle results, as well as new unique artes. The gauge for this is represented by hearts, with the max level at 10 hearts.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 23, 2012)

I know people ain't interested in Xillia 2 because they're waiting for Xillia but they should watch this TGS trailer just because of the ufotable animation.

[YOUTUBE]T4vtDrmSsx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic 3DS RPG's Teaser Streamed*



> 1st gameplay preview from RPG of Arabian Nights-inspired manga which also has anime
> 
> Namco Bandai Games began streaming a teaser video for Magi: Hajimari no Meikyū (Magi: The First Dungeons/Labyrinths), the new Nintendo 3DS role-playing game inspired by Shinobu Ohtaka's Magi - The Labyrinth of Magic fantasy manga, on Monday. The same video, which has the first preview of the title's gameplay, debuted at the company's booth at Tokyo Game 2012 last week. (The video begins with a teaser for the upcoming anime.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 24, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> I know people ain't interested in Xillia 2 because they're waiting for Xillia but they should watch this TGS trailer just because of the ufotable animation.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]T4vtDrmSsx4[/YOUTUBE]



Very nice                                               .


----------



## Nois (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2012)

text rpgs are fun


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

I never got to play a real text RPG. My friend and I have a MSPA kind of thing going on, though. He draws and plans the story based on my decisions, and I decide what the characters do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I never got to play a real text RPG. My friend and I have a MSPA kind of thing going on, though. He draws and plans the story based on my decisions, and I decide what the characters do.



You like MSPA?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

I've never read it completely (I only read a bit of Homestuck), but I semi-know the style.

I'll probably give MSPA a better try someday.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I've never read it completely (I only read a bit of Homestuck), but I semi-know the style.
> 
> I'll probably give MSPA a better try someday.



Well here a bit of homestuck you should recognize


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well here a bit of homestuck you should recognize



Yup, that's exactly how my friend and I's MSPA story is styled.  Well, I mean the layout style, not the art style.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 30, 2012)

They are too hard for me lol. I try to play them but then get stuck ad can't continue or die horribly.


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 3, 2012)

Translation  for  has been released.

Gameplay:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Xenoblade & The Last Story selling well, Reggie comments on localization chances for Monolith Soft's Wii U game*



> We needed to make sure that there was really an opportunity for it. We wanted to see how it would sell in Europe, and based on the performance in Europe, we would look to bring it here to the U.S. It did well in Europe; we decided to bring it in here. We took a very smart approach and we sold it ourselves online in terms of physical goods as well as a focus on GameStop as a retailer, and it was a very good effort for us. (It sold) Quite well."


 - Reggie Fils-Aime 



> "The Last Story has definitely gotten the support of the fans. It's doing really well, and we hope word of the game's quality/sexy packaging will continue to entice more to check it out."


 - XSEED's Jessica Chavez

Reggie was also asked about Monolith Soft's Wii U project. Is it going to be another game that we have to fight tooth-and-nail to see released here?



> "We know that they're working on a game. I personally haven't seen it, but I know there's a lot of excitement in Japan and Kyoto about what they're working on, so I look forward to seeing it. In the end, if it's a game that we decide to publish from... what would be a second-party standpoint, certainly we'd love to bring it here to the US. The way we look at the opportunity is, given a level of marketing support, how much are we gonna sell and is it gonna be a profitable venture?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 5, 2012)

It can be profitable 100% of the time if you do it sparingly.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 5, 2012)

Just got Xenoblade today - sunk two hours just wandering around, finding landmarks, gathering stuff for trade and killing critters. Its pretty massive and pretty awesome, and I'm glad it's doing well. 

Sounds like they're still gonna be just as hesitant with Monolith Soft's Wii U game though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2012)

So anything good coming out on the PS3 any time soon?

I preordered Witch and the 100 Knights or something.  But I have virtually heard nothing about that game.  May have been a waste of money.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> So anything good coming out on the PS3 any time soon?
> 
> I preordered Witch and the 100 Knights or something.  But I have virtually heard nothing about that game.  May have been a waste of money.


dunno when xillia/xillia 2 are coming out but ni no kuni is coming out in january.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 6, 2012)

FUCK That's my birthday month   no PS3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Not playing any rpg lately...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Not playing any rpg lately...



Me as well, I want to play something though. Thinking of dusting off my PS2...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 8, 2012)

i feel you. been thinking of replaying some old rpg like suikoden 2/3/5, wild arms, final fantasy 8, rogue galaxy (never beat it), legend of dragoon, grandia and the list goes on but i just couldn't get started with any of them so i just went ahead and bought tales of graces f today. i don't think it looks half as good as abyss/vesperia and i'm not the biggest fan of tales series but hopefully it will help for my rpg craving.

and since i never actually beat xenoblade (stopped playing at second last dungeon for whatever reason), i started a new save in summer and continued that last week and now i'm in the last dungeon but doing some optional shiaz first. i doubt i'm gonna beat it perfectly though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 8, 2012)

I have 317 hours on Tales of the Abyss 3D :3

On my second playthrough of The Last Story at the moment, its pretty addicting.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 8, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> I have 317 hours on Tales of the Abyss 3D :3
> 
> On my second playthrough of The Last Story at the moment, its pretty addicting.



317 hours??


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 8, 2012)

*This Week In Imports: Time For Time And Eternity*



> Imageepoch?s HD animation RPG, Time and Eternity: Toki Towa is one of this week?s hotly anticipated games. Bravely Default: Flying Fairy which is currently #2 on Amazon Japan?s best sellers chart behind Animal Crossing, but above Professor Layton vs. Ace Attorney is coming out as well. Unless Square Enix springs a surprise for the winter, Bravely Default: Flying Fairy will be their main holiday title. Project X Zone is hovering at #5 just under Tales of Xillia 2.
> 
> In North America, Atlus has Code of Princess, there are three new Pok?mon games, and there is 2K?s XCOM revival. Not the third person shooter, the strategy RPG designed by Civilization developer Firaxis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 10, 2012)

*Ragnarok Odyssey release date set*



> Xseed Games has tied a release date to its upcoming PlayStation Vita game Ragnarok Odyssey. The Game Arts-developed action RPG will launch in North America on October 30.
> 
> Set in the Ragnarok Online universe, the game sees players enter a mythical world where humans and giants battle for supremacy after the fall of the gods. The game offers over 20,000 possible character creation combinations and six specialized job classes. Battles are real-time and action-based, and see players throwing together grounded and in-air combo attacks. Up to four players can play cooperatively via ad-hoc or online play.
> 
> Ragnarok Odyssey will be available in both standard ($39.99) and Mercenary ($49.99) editions.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello Kitty & Me! Block Crash Zsounds interesting.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 13, 2012)

*New .hack game in development*



> CyberConnect2 president and CEO Hiroshi Matsuyama confirmed the development of a new .hack at Comic-Con in New York.
> 
> Asked what elements he would like to implement in future .hack RPGs, Matsuyama took a different, but welcome direction in his answer.
> 
> ...



makeover

I liked the series so I say why not.


----------



## Lulu (Oct 13, 2012)

interesting...my fingers are crossed


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> I have 317 hours on Tales of the Abyss 3D :3
> 
> On my second playthrough of The Last Story at the moment, its pretty addicting.


How many of those hours are "I left the TV on and did other things" hours?  

317 hours.  There is just no way.  There really aren't very many sidequests available.

Now I admit I have like 120 hours on Persona 3.  (Probably a comparable number on Persona 4.)  I was trying to get all of the fusions completed and it takes a lot of time to do so.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 14, 2012)

tales of graces f is quite decent, actually, i'm enjoying it. but tales series is really turning into call of duty of jrpgs, as in every game feels way, way, way too similar. all the recent tales game have somewhat similar stories with lots of similar plot devices, characters with certain personality traits and just generally they all seem to follow exactly the same formula.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 14, 2012)

Full interview with Matsuyama on Naruto, .hack and Jojo.


----------



## Jags2ooo (Oct 14, 2012)

Currently playing The Legend of Dragoon, it's a  Awesome  JRPG <3 it so far 2nd to the Final Fantasy series  to me.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 15, 2012)

I hope whoever designed the Kurt fight in ToG gets cancer in the balls or arse, preferably both


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 15, 2012)

Rukia said:


> How many of those hours are "I left the TV on and did other things" hours?
> 
> 317 hours.  There is just no way.  There really aren't very many sidequests available.
> 
> Now I admit I have like 120 hours on Persona 3.  (Probably a comparable number on Persona 4.)  I was trying to get all of the fusions completed and it takes a lot of time to do so.



Pure Gameplay hours. Going to start my 4th playthrough when Im finished core ressetting because natalia wont do what I ask her to do ._. 
Tales of the abyss has like 50 or so sidequests anyhow. 
I've yet to do a max difficulty run yet so Im busy getting Guy's last costume and setting up for that when I play the game in 3 years or so to refresh myself. 

When Im done with Xenoblade I expect to have at least 200 hours on it. At 150 right now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 16, 2012)

New .hack game in development [Update: False]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 16, 2012)

*Interview: Tales producer Hideo Baba on Tales of Xillia, more*

At Comic-Con in New York, we spoke to Tales series producer Hideo Baba about the upcoming English localization for Tales of Xillia, Tales of Xillia 2, the Tales series in general, Baba-sans thoughts on the western market, and other subjects.

Find our full transcript below.



> First, Id like to talk a bit about the Tales series in general
> 
> Baba: The Tales of series are Japanese RPGs developed Japanese developers which describe worlds of swords and magic. We [the Japanese] grow up surrounded by anime and comics, and we like to implement the features of anime and comics in the Tales of series.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 16, 2012)

what? fake? O_o


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, the new game may not even be related to the .hack series.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 21, 2012)

Dynamic entry                      .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 22, 2012)

Played Dragon age, wasn't that good.
gets a 6.1 out of 10.
Dear these credits are long.
Resolution is bad, doesn't look good, terrible pacing.
Too much damn walking.
Why is 75% of the game walking and the other 5% fighting? 20% talking.
I expected more out of this game.
 Main character ending damage over 50% over 45 hours.
It's really buggy as well, and no mage dwarfs screw you game 
I mean why can't you give me a freak of nature?


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 22, 2012)

I was at NYCC and saw baba. Best day ever  also! Any clue If
Mugen souls was good? I'm about to replay symphonia. And pick up code of princess.


----------



## Lulu (Oct 22, 2012)

Currently playing the witcher. I dont like the fight mechanics and walking alot. Is the no horse or something? I do love the story though . So i continue to play


----------



## Esura (Oct 22, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> I was at NYCC and saw baba. Best day ever  also! Any clue If
> Mugen souls was good? I'm about to replay symphonia. And pick up code of princess.



I impulsed bought Mugen Souls the other day. Its...ight. I've only played a few hours of it but it's gameplay feels like some hybrid of Neptunia MK2's gameplay and some other stuff. I haven't quite grasped the system fully yet as it has a lot of mechanics. Characters are freaking funny, like Disgaea funny. Chou-Chou is crazy.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 22, 2012)

I was gonna impulse buy it today as well  good to see that it isn't terrible. Ironically I've seen some good user ratings vaguely for it. Anyways, how you been everyone? It's been so long!


----------



## Esura (Oct 22, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> I was gonna impulse buy it today as well  good to see that it isn't terrible. Ironically I've seen some good user ratings vaguely for it. Anyways, how you been everyone? It's been so long!



I haven't heard much bad things about the game at all from people I knew before I got it except for certain reviews and I've learned years ago to go with my gut with games, for games from Japan especially.

I've been fine, I haven't posted much on here like I used to. Been on other boards and playing Resident Evil 6 and Code of Princess a lot. Waiting for Virtue's Last Reward to come out for 3DS too. How's you ?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been up on that Elsword, esura knows so I don't need to tell him.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm good, got a better job so I'm starting to treat myself in games


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 23, 2012)

Best Tales game for the PSP


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 24, 2012)

*Tales of Hearts R announced for PS Vita*



> Namco Bandai’s next Tales remake after Tales of Innocence R is Tales of Hearts R for PlayStation Vita, this week’s Jump reveals.
> 
> Due spring 2013 in Japan, the game is full 3D, includes a fully voiced scenario, new events, and adds new party character Calcedoni Arkam (CV: Hiroshi Kamiya).


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 25, 2012)

Sounds cool, but I'll probably never buy a Vita


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 25, 2012)

Well yeah, there is no market for the Vita in the west.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 25, 2012)

The only thing that would make me get a Vita is this game right here XD

... Ugh I've would have to get more games  for it then.
At least it has a  bitchin music app XD thats the only thing it currently has over the 3DS .


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 25, 2012)

.... Actually  it doesnt have a high enough market in Japan to  justify a vita version over the 3DS version. They should have kept it 2D style ala blazblue as well.

Its just them pandering to Sony and not realizing the potential route that the 3DS version of Abyss opened up despite it not selling as well as they had hoped.. 

Console wise I can understand  given the major affluence that the PS3 has over the anime fanbase, but its not the PSP, its the Vita. They wont see any major sales till 2 years from now. But knowing namco they wont produce that many copies so they'll be all grabbed out and taken out the market.

3DS route is a better decision business wise, not to mention it could help with improving their relationship with Nintendo. I mean they are working with them on SSB4. But you know they're just outsourcing this project, such a shame. 

I mean Im getting project x zone just so I can have yuri lowenthal on mah 3DS XD

Just look at SMT IV. Atlus is doing it right namco, you havent got an excuse XD


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 25, 2012)

You good sire, deserve rep.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 26, 2012)

*G4 Cancels X-Play, Attack of the Show Series*



> The G4 television channel announced on Friday that it will cancel two of its video game-related programming, X-Play and Attack of the Show, by the end of the year. G4 noted that the two shows were the longest-running shows on the channel.
> 
> The X-Play video game news and review show debuted on TechTV in April 2003 and has aired around 1,300 episodes. The Attack of the Show video game, technology, and pop culture news show debuted in March 2005, and has aired approximately 1,700 episodes. Both shows also aired coverage for the San Diego Comic Con and E3 conventions.
> 
> ...





Well, no more reason to even think of watching G4 anymore.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2012)

I dont have cable so no fucks shall be given today.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 27, 2012)

I honestly never heard of that channel. Never watched it and I no longer watch TV anyways.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 27, 2012)

I used to watch X-play when I came home from school so I got some memories for it. Shame its been reduced to such a state.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 28, 2012)

Nier is too sad.
It gets / from me.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 28, 2012)

I know, but its one of the reasons I enjoyed it. Only got Ending A though, no spoilers!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Dragon Quest VII receiving 3DS port*



Talk about a random occurrence! Dragon Quest VII is getting a port for the 3DS. The port is due out in Japan this February. No word on this port heading to the states at this time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 30, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> I know, but its one of the reasons I enjoyed it. Only got Ending A though, no spoilers!



You don't even know what sad is yet then.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 30, 2012)

Xillia 2 OP.

Well, if anyone cares that is.

[YOUTUBE]THt31DdhvJA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2012)

I care .... ish


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 30, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Xillia 2 OP.
> 
> Well, if anyone cares that is.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]THt31DdhvJA[/YOUTUBE]


 I don't care


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't care



I thought we were cool, I see how it is.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 30, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> I thought we were cool, I see how it is.


 we are cool...


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 30, 2012)

why people will care about a game that isnt even translated and it will be out in japan in a few days


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 30, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> why people will care about a game that isnt even translated and it will be out in japan in a few days



Its called getting ahead of the game.

Seriously though, I don't see any reason why I shouldn't know as much as possible since I love the tales franchise.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 30, 2012)

I gave up after Vesperia. Couldn't beat it, stuck somewhere, and quit playing Abyss in the middle. I want to get back to Abyss though...eventually.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2012)

What malarkey is this my 317 hours on abyss are majorly disappoint


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't care about Xillia 2 right now, since we don't even have the first Xillia yet.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 31, 2012)

LOL, we don't? Are you serious? WTF is with all the hype then? I don't see the point worrying about it if we don't even have the first game. and I do't have a PS3 so I can't enjoy it even if I wanted to. PS2 has too many great RPGs for me to trade it in, damn no more backwards comparability.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 31, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> I gave up after *Vesperia*. *Couldn't beat it*, stuck somewhere, and quit playing Abyss in the middle. I want to get back to Abyss though...eventually.



You suck really bad.
Just saying.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 31, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> LOL, we don't? Are you serious? WTF is with all the hype then? I don't see the point worrying about it if we don't even have the first game. and I do't have a PS3 so I can't enjoy it even if I wanted to. PS2 has too many great RPGs for me to trade it in, damn no more backwards comparability.



We're getting the first Xillia, but not until 2013. I can't get myself hyped for the second game when I haven't even played the first one yet.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 31, 2012)

Exactly. It does seem awesome though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 4, 2012)

Volt is such a dick.

[YOUTUBE]puVc3a1X0Zk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 4, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Volt is such a dick.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]puVc3a1X0Zk[/YOUTUBE]



Looks like my kind of boss.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 5, 2012)

As expected there seem to be some name changes.

Why you gonna change the spelling for Tipo's name, just why?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 5, 2012)

*Namco Bandai Will Develop Other Company?s Games, Making More Social Games*



> Before Namco and Bandai merged, Bandai always outsourced video game development. Now, Bandai Namco Games is accepting development contracts.
> 
> Their latest financial briefing states Bandai Namco Games will develop another company?s strong titles. Nintendo and Namco Bandai already announced they are working on Super Smash Bros. for Wii U and Nintendo 3DS. Since this is a general statement it sounds like going forward Namco Bandai will accept other contracts too. Perhaps, we?ll see Final Fantasy by the Tales team someday?
> 
> They also plan to spinoff their own titles into social games. Namco Bandai has a number of social games in the works like Sword Art Online: End World, Super Robot Taisen Card Chronicle, Tales of Kizna, and Tales of Card Evolve.





FF game by the tales team? I can only hope.


----------



## Esura (Nov 8, 2012)

I finally finished Chrono Trigger on the DS.

A good game right there. Not as great as the RPG community make it out to be but I did have fun. I'll probably pursue the other endings once I finish DQIV.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 9, 2012)

Have any of you played Tales of Graces? thinking about getting this weekend.


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2012)

My set is of the main female character of that game, so yeah, I played it.

Its one of my favorite RPGs this gen.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey you small penis bastard.

















miss me?


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2012)

Um, who the fuck are you?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2012)

He call himself the Neurotic Anal Meister from Cockadrill


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2012)

Vespy89 said:


> Have any of you played Tales of Graces? thinking about getting this weekend.



It's a very enjoyable game.  I've just gotten back to playing it after giving myself some time off so I could try some other games.


----------



## Esura (Nov 11, 2012)

Placid, you are cool in my eyes now for that Coyote Ragtime Show set.



St NightRazr said:


> He call himself the Neurotic Anal Meister from Cockadrill



Wait...what?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2012)

Lets just say he watches too much TTGL and leave it at that mkay?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> Placid, you are cool in my eyes now for that Coyote Ragtime Show set.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...what?



Lol, cool thanks.  Did you get to see the vid I posted in the Tales of Symphonia OVA thread.  It's the last video extra that came with the final United World DVD that has some really interesting cameos on it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 11, 2012)

^Love those cameos.

Think I'll start playing Tales of Destiny. I started it a while back and got a good ways through it but stopped and never went back to it. I think I'll start over again to remember what happened.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 11, 2012)

Awesome sig Medaka.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 11, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Awesome sig Medaka.



Thanks, I just had to though. It became my favorite handshake after I saw it.

Snake and Otacon's broshake in MGS2 is a close second though.


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 11, 2012)

Vespy89 said:


> Have any of you played Tales of Graces? thinking about getting this weekend.



I'm watching my cousin play it right this very second. It looks awesome, thinking about getting it myself but first I never got around to playing through Tales of Vesperia and I want to do that first.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 11, 2012)

Tried to get Graces today could not find it had to go with Dragon age origins and Star ocean the last hope.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 11, 2012)

Want to get DA2 but not sure if worth the cash. Used, BTW. That or Shadow Hearts series if I can find any. Read some reviews on GS and the combat ring thing is freaking me out though, is it like Unlimited Saga? Other than that, reminds me of SMT kinda.


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 11, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Want to get DA2 but not sure if worth the cash. Used, BTW. That or Shadow Hearts series if I can find any. Read some reviews on GS and the combat ring thing is freaking me out though, is it like Unlimited Saga? Other than that, reminds me of SMT kinda.



The Judgement ring isn't bad at all, I can work it fine and my timing usually sucks in games, I'd definitely recommend Shadow Hearts though, it is a phenomenal game. Breaks my heart that so few people I talk to have even heard of it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, I wanna get it as I hear its one of the under appreciated series for PS2. IF I can't then I may pirate, though I'd rather give a small business not GS, my cash. There is a nice used/old games store where I used to live, hopefully that guy may have it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 11, 2012)

Ah Shadow hearts, good times indeed. Some items can make the Judgement ring broken so I usually saved them for boss fights.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 17, 2012)

Have any of you all played Persona 3? and if so did you enjoy it cause it's like only 5 dollars in the playstation store.


----------



## Doom85 (Nov 18, 2012)

Vespy89 said:


> Have any of you all played Persona 3? and if so did you enjoy it cause it's like only 5 dollars in the playstation store.



I'm getting close to beating it (on what I assume is the final month of the game, January), and it's been great so far. Not as good as Persona 4, but still great. If you haven't played it yet I definitely recommend it (and don't worry, you can play any Persona game in any order you want. There are a few connections between 3 and 4 but nothing that demands you play them in any order).


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You suck really bad.
> Just saying.


This.

Vesperia was pretty fucking easy.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 19, 2012)

my Xbox broke and I had to get a new one. Trying to find a good one, since we have all these stupid sales now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

Rukia said:


> This.
> 
> Vesperia was pretty fucking easy.



Only 3 bosses gave a challenge in the game at all.
The  stupid gimmick of a wolf boss early on.
The end boss that's supposed to be hard if you are under leveled in all areas.
And uh what's his face. I forget already, whatever I killed him.
A certain move is overpowered in this game 
Though it's the 360 version.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 20, 2012)

Currently playing Tales Of Eternia.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ras just betrayed me. It was kind of obvious, but he is probably the coolest character in the game so far. The random enemy encounters can be annoying at times; thank god for holy bottles lol


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 20, 2012)

Who wants to play Tales of Symphonia with me?

... Lots of wonderful Gamecube games I would love to play on the Wii U

Metroid all up in that hizzout. Re4. I would have to debate picking up symphonia though because my copy is still in Mint condition XD


Though I doubt they would pick up X-men Legends. That was an awesome super hero game. Was so much fun.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Who wants to play Tales of Symphonia with me?
> 
> ... Lots of wonderful Gamecube games I would love to play on the Wii U
> 
> ...


I don't have to.
Beat it 5 times


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2012)

My copy of Persona 4 Golden arrived.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 20, 2012)

I wish they would put Persona 4 on the ps3 since i don't feel like buying another ps2 and i don't much like handheld systems.


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2012)

Since when were any Tales games that weren't after the PS1 era hard?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2012)

Rukia said:


> My copy of Persona 4 Golden arrived.



*currently playing the original Persona 4 (PS2) game on my backwards compatible PS3*


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 21, 2012)

The World said:


> Since when were any Tales games that weren't after the PS1 era hard?


They are like the pokemon games you can actually make them difficult.

Abyss is a prime example


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 22, 2012)

Currently trying to get my hands on a copy of Tales of Graces F unfortunately I live in the UK and the game is apparently unpopular around here so none of the game shops have it, Probably going to have to get it online since I can't see any other way of getting it at this point.


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 22, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Currently trying to get my hands on a copy of Tales of Graces F unfortunately I live in the UK and the game is apparently unpopular around here so none of the game shops have it, Probably going to have to get it online since I can't see any other way of getting it at this point.



online is the best and amazon its da best on getting hard to get games


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> *currently playing the original Persona 4 (PS2) game on my backwards compatible PS3*


Anyone that doesn't have a backwards compatible PS3 fucked up.  My PS3 is backwards compatible, but it does seem like it struggles with some of my PS2 games.  I tried to play an Atelier Iris game pretty recently and it didn't work too well.


----------



## Gino (Nov 23, 2012)

I missed Shadow Hearts talk.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2012)

Replaying Tales of Legendia just because of Chloe.

Though the game does remind me how many times you have to save Shirley.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2012)

Trying to play Persona 4 Golden.  Can't figure out how to set the language to Japanese.  

But damn.  There are like two hours of extra features before the game even starts if you choose to access them.  I was listening to music.  lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Who wants to play Tales of Symphonia with me?
> 
> ... Lots of wonderful Gamecube games I would love to play on the Wii U
> 
> ...



I thought the Wii U couldn't do backward compatibility with the GameCube games.  

Lol, anyway haven't played Symphonia in a while though I'm wanting to finish up on completing the monster list and collector's list just to finally get those titles. 

Lol, I remember fighting Nebs on Abyss's unkown difficulty and regretting doing that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 24, 2012)

^How would you play Symphonia with anyone on here? As far as I know the most you can do with Tales games is play COOP on the same system. Hell if COOP was possible Vesperia or Grace F would have had it as both PS3/Xbox actually have online networking capabilities unlike Nintendo and its friend code system.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Replaying Tales of Legendia just because of Chloe.


Best character in the game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 24, 2012)

You play Tales of rebirth?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2012)

Persona 4 Golden.  It's been a while since I have played Persona 4.  But I am fairly certain that they changed Chie's voice actress.  She sounds awful now.  Her voice is excruciating.  In Star Ocean 3 Nel had a subordinate with a bad voice.  This is almost as bad guys.  

Atlus hates Chie confirmed.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 24, 2012)

Is Legendia the best Tales game on the ps2 never played that one.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2012)

The best Tales game on the PS2?  No.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 24, 2012)

Tales of the Abyss is the best one on the PS2. If it ever got localized then the PS2 remake of Destiny or the PS2 version of Symphonia would be up there.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 24, 2012)

Am I the only one who really likes Tales of Rebirth?
Senel Coolidge is alright I guess.

Tales of Abyss makes me nostalgia hard Trailer with English subtitles.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh right, forgot about Rebirth. Not being localized to play it is an issue.


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 24, 2012)

Currently playing Lost Odyssey, on Disc 2 at the moment going through the Black cave on my way to Ghotza to get a new ship or something. Pretty much let the immortals stay in to learn the skills since you need all of them, but the mortals especially Jansen are useful too, granted Kaim and Seth have way more skill slots than Ming and Serah do because I haven't found many slot seeds since I got them but what can you do? Heavily enjoying the game at the moment, great story, dream sequences are interesting, enjoyable characters and great music (it's Uematsu what else can you expect? ).


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 24, 2012)

Disappointing that Legendia has no Co-op.


----------



## roninmedia (Nov 24, 2012)

1) I am planning to sell the Uncharted & Infamous Double Pack that was bundled with the $250 GB Super Slim PS3 I bought on Black Friday. Is $40-45 a good haul for selling them on Craigslist?

2) What 3-4 RPGs would you consider must-buys for someone who has never had a PS3 before? I love tactical RPGs as well as JRPGs.


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 24, 2012)

roninmedia said:


> 1) I am planning to sell the Uncharted & Infamous Double Pack that was bundled with the $250 GB Super Slim PS3 I bought on Black Friday. Is $40-45 a good haul for selling them on Craigslist?
> 
> 2) What 3-4 RPGs would you consider must-buys for someone who has never had a PS3 before? I love tactical RPGs as well as JRPGs.



Final Fantasy XIII, XIII-2 and Tales of Graces F


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 24, 2012)

Final Fantasy? Really?

You might like Valkryia Chronicles.
I found Uncharted series to be srsly boring.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2012)

roninmedia said:


> 2) What 3-4 RPGs would you consider must-buys for someone who has never had a PS3 before? I love tactical RPGs as well as JRPGs.


Star Ocean 4, Tales of Graces f, and Nier.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 25, 2012)

I would try atelier rorona/disgaea 3, Grace F, Valkyria Chronicles, and Demons Souls. That a nice running of the gambit on different types of jrpgs on the ps3, your cult hit, your classic, your hidden gem, and your master piece. Folklore was also another under appreciated title. I also personally love the Agarest series and 2 is only the ps3. 

AS has said nothing but praise for LO (a great game), so I will assume while typing something feel on his hand and through random chance his fingers typed out ff 13, and 13-2. The only lists those things belong on are worst ff, worst current gen rpg, and worst rpgs of all time. FF 13-2 would also be on worst sequel, and wtf were they smoking making a sequel to "that" list.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 25, 2012)

roninmedia said:


> 1) I am planning to sell the Uncharted & Infamous Double Pack that was bundled with the $250 GB Super Slim PS3 I bought on Black Friday. Is $40-45 a good haul for selling them on Craigslist?
> 
> 2) What 3-4 RPGs would you consider must-buys for someone who has never had a PS3 before? I love tactical RPGs as well as JRPGs.


The only must-buy RPGs for PS3 are pretty much Valkyria Chronicles and Dark Souls. And probably Demon's Souls but I don't have that one.


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 25, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I would try atelier rorona/disgaea 3, Grace F, Valkyria Chronicles, and Demons Souls. That a nice running of the gambit on different types of jrpgs on the ps3, your cult hit, your classic, your hidden gem, and your master piece. Folklore was also another under appreciated title. I also personally love the Agarest series and 2 is only the ps3.
> 
> AS has said nothing but praise for LO (a great game), so I will assume while typing something feel on his hand and through random chance his fingers typed out ff 13, and 13-2. The only lists those things belong on are worst ff, worst current gen rpg, and worst rpgs of all time. FF 13-2 would also be on worst sequel, and wtf were they smoking making a sequel to "that" list.



He asked for PS3 RPGs, Lost Odyssey is an x-box exclusive and due to my not owning a PS3 I haven't played many PS3 exclusives so I had to work with what I know is out for PS3. Even disregarding that, FF 13 and FF13-2 are both really good games IMO. Yes I know a lot of people (you obviously included) didn't like them but I personally did. 

I think FFVIII and FFX-2 are far worse FF games (worst of them IMO), the jury's still out on FFVII given I'm going to play through it again though I didn't like it much the first time. Now granted FFX kicks both XIII games asses any day of the week as does shit like the Shadow Hearts series, Lost Odyssey and some other ones. I would recommend XIII and XIII-2 as far as current gen RPGs go, they aren't the best but they certainly aren't bad, you can do far worse.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 25, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> I found the Uncharted series to give me a fucking orgasm.



Greatly fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 27, 2012)

Right now I'm trying to replay through FFXII and Star Ocean Till the End of Time


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 27, 2012)

Never did get around to playing FFXII, planning on getting to it eventually, though I have a lot of other games I want to play through first.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Nov 27, 2012)

Man I got hundreds hours into ff12, wish I still had my ps2.

Want to play that and romancing saga again,yes the ps2 one.


----------



## Gino (Nov 27, 2012)

I have Tales of Legendia just sitting here I have never played it is it worth it?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 27, 2012)

It's alright. The battle system is 2D and a step down, and the second half of the game doesn't hae voice acting, but it's fun. I love Senel though, damn white haired bishies.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 27, 2012)

^But dat Chloe.

Also, fuck Shirley. Tired of saving her sorry ass.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 27, 2012)

Meh, I love Shirley and Chole is alright. Her Va is kinda meh, if just had a better one.

The other one I HATE though, not Grune. I love Grune.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 27, 2012)

^Well you can say that for a lot of dubs but I hear you.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 27, 2012)

True. Her voice is just kinda robotic, or depressed or something. It just...doesn't have any emotional impact. She's not a muppet, Chole has feelings but I don't think the VA did a good job. Other than that, she's a good char from what I remember.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 27, 2012)

Since when was Kristen Stewart doing dubbing work?^


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 28, 2012)

I just beat Till the End of Time and I'm replaying .hack Infection now


----------



## dilbot (Nov 29, 2012)

Looking for a ps3 rpg with a good/decent story and great over world. Any suggestions? Skyrim will be my VERY last choice if nothing else. I was considering Star Ocean 4 but I heard the story is like ass (then again I do love tales of symphonia, which apparently was corny as hell, which i was able to tolerate), I was considering tales of graces, but apparently the overworld is basically a hallway, and I wanted to buy ni no kuni, but that shit ain't even out yet. Truthfully I just want a visually appealing game that allows for exploration and a couple likeable characters to make the story tolerable.

I haven't played a lot of ps3 rpgs, but I've played the souls games, dragon age, fallout 3...and that's about it. 

Scratch skyrim...I guess if all else fails I'll just buy far cry 3 because tigers


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 29, 2012)

Get Graces. SO4 is OK. SO1 & 2 are better in story and characters. Resonance of Fate I like, story is not that much but the characters are hilarious and gameplay is dynamic in battle. Nier is also good. There's also Disgaea 4. Eternal Sonata is also good. Folklore I still need to get into. As well as Eternal Arms. 

Honestly there aren't many RPGs with over world layouts this gen.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 29, 2012)

dilbot said:


> Looking for a ps3 rpg with a good/decent story and great over world. Any suggestions? Skyrim will be my VERY last choice if nothing else. I was considering Star Ocean 4 but I heard the story is like ass (then again I do love tales of symphonia, which apparently was corny as hell, which i was able to tolerate), I was considering tales of graces, but apparently the overworld is basically a hallway, and I wanted to buy ni no kuni, but that shit ain't even out yet. Truthfully I just want a visually appealing game that allows for exploration and a couple likeable characters to make the story tolerable.
> 
> I haven't played a lot of ps3 rpgs, but I've played the souls games, dragon age, fallout 3...and that's about it.
> 
> Scratch skyrim...I guess if all else fails I'll just buy far cry 3 because tigers


wait for ni no kuni.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey guys an idea for a Gantz game happened to peruse my brain this morning XD


----------



## LMJ (Dec 1, 2012)

This thread is still around?


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah it is...

go play PSO2


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2012)

LMJ said:


> This thread is still around?



Goddammit Lee, your sig.


----------



## LMJ (Dec 1, 2012)

I can do that to my fat too, but I can push it down.....


----------



## LMJ (Dec 1, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Yeah it is...
> 
> go play PSO2



but I am playing WoW right now.


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2012)

LMJ said:


> but I am playing WoW right now.




but but pso is kawaii and fast...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2012)

Only game I'm playing now is Elsword, most addicting MMO I've played.


----------



## LMJ (Dec 1, 2012)

Last games I have played was AC3, Halo, DBZ Budokai HD and WoW.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 2, 2012)

WotS3, just got Da:2 and Argarest War ZERO. Brought Nocturne to my dorm so I can emu it while I have free time.


----------



## LMJ (Dec 2, 2012)

This was a good 2nd half of the year for games in 2012.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 2, 2012)

Don't see much I wanna getr really. I have most of the good RPGs out there.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello folks... I haven't been in this section in a while


----------



## LMJ (Dec 6, 2012)

no one has....


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2012)

I've been enticed by Ni No Kuni, but the collector's edition is nowhere to be found. I bet pre-orders sold out months ago.


----------



## LMJ (Dec 6, 2012)

Ni No Kuni  that is almost system buying worthy right there.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 6, 2012)

The collector's edition was only available in August.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

Well I decided to restart Valkyria Chronicles 2 when I bought a new PSP. And I ordered God Eater Burst for like $17.

As of now, I've been on my hack & slash binge for the past 2 weeks. Last week was DMC4 and Bayonetta. This week has been Ninja Gaiden week. Restarted NG Sigma, bought Ninja Gaiden 3 yesterday and beat it today. And bought Sigma 2 and currently playing it.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 6, 2012)

LMJ said:


> Ni No Kuni  that is almost system buying worthy right there.



It looks quite awesome. 



Lord Yu said:


> The collector's edition was only available in August.



Ah, I see. Oh well, it only recently interested me. I'll just be glad with the actual game. I don't need to keep buying collector's editions, especially for games I just learned about.


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2012)

I too am looking for the Wizard's Edition. 

I've been waiting for Ni no Kuni for over a year. Honestly I didn't think it would come out so fast


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2012)

I finished Dishonored. Got the Low Chaos ending.

EDIT: Oh man I was supposed to make someone a set ages ago...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

LMJ said:


> Ni No Kuni  that is almost system buying worthy right there.



There is a DS version and a ps3 version but no 360 version?
That's stupid.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> I finished Dishonored. Got the Low Chaos ending.
> 
> EDIT: Oh man I was supposed to make someone a set ages ago...



lol....

Well, they seem to have forgotten too so no worries.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2012)

Also been playing SMT"Imagine but my Graphi9cs driver keeps crashing and I'm to dumb to fix it lol. Same with Nocturne, I go to save and PSX2 keeps crashing. gonna google this shit


----------



## zenieth (Dec 6, 2012)

I'd have played Imagine more, but I got tired of the rock paper scissors.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

You mean that Rusty Hearts got in the way. Unless you skipped to League of Legends like everyone and their mother?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 6, 2012)

Shhhhhhhhh Raidou-kun

Rh is fantastic


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2012)

I enjoyed that game too. It was pretty sick.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok I'm stuck between playing Persona 1,2, & 3... FFT and Tactics Ogre on PSP....


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

Persona 2, that was easy.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 6, 2012)

Gotcha... even tho I am enjoying the stories of all of them


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

Persona 2 IS/EP >>> 1 >>> 4 >>> Arena >>> 3

yep


----------



## Byrd (Dec 6, 2012)

Wait 3 is the worst?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

I hated it. Story is bad for a Persona game. Not that 4 is any better, but it's better structured.

The most reason people would defend 3 at all is b/c it's either their first or find that kind of game good.

Plus I hated Tatarus and the Moon Shadows just come off as filler. Which is bad. Plus STREGA is a poor man's Masquerade. 

Seriously, play 2 (which is more closer to an actual SMT game, same with 1) and play either 3 or 4 afterwards and you'll find how ass backwards those 2 games are.

1 & 2 are closer to SMT games, same with Devil Summoner and Survivor and whatnot. 3 & 4 just come off as being very far removed in comparison. Plus, high school sim in a SMT game?


----------



## Byrd (Dec 6, 2012)

Highschool sim game... I enjoy the Devil Sum 1 & 2 due to the chaos in it.. but 3 does seem out there


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> lol....
> 
> Well, they seem to have forgotten too so no worries.



But I feel bad now....



Byrdman said:


> Wait 3 is the worst?



Depends on who you ask.

Its not favored by the hardcore SMT enthusiasts but 3 and 4 are the most popular and most highly rated games in the Persona series and possibly Atlus' most popular and successful games to date. I would personally rate 3 and 4 beyond 1 and 2. Although I'm one of the rare breed that likes all of them (except for P2: Eternal Punishment, never played that one but its gameplay is supposedly the exact same except its much harder, whole new story though).

Beware if you are going into the P2 duology (and P1). The gameplay is ass compared to 3 and 4 uses the Press Turn system that originated from Nocturne and getting Personas is a lot less tedious. I can't think of one person who likes that Tarot card shit in P2. A lot of P2's love comes from it's characters and themes which is probably the most darkest in the series.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

It's not Press Turn, it's Once More for P3 & 4. Press Turn would be a hell of a lot different.


----------



## LMJ (Dec 6, 2012)

Back to SMT and Persona discussions eh? Nothing has changed over all these months.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's not Press Turn, it's Once More for P3 & 4. Press Turn would be a hell of a lot different.



Isn't that Once More pretty much the same thing as Press Turn? Hit enemy with weakness and they drop and you get another turn, enemy hit you with your weakness you lose a turn and all that. Except in P3 if you hit an enemy with a weakness the second time they would get out of their stun state, which is retarded.



LMJ said:


> Back to SMT and Persona discussions eh? Nothing has changed over all these months.



A lot has changed.


War has changed.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 6, 2012)

When I get Persona 4 in a few weeks (importing it for Christmas), I think I'm going to have to play on Hard. A friend of mine that got the game said that the game practically gives away stat boosts and skill cards during Shuffle Time. So I'll have to compensate by giving myself harder enemies to kill!


----------



## LMJ (Dec 6, 2012)

There are the negative shuffle time cards that you get too.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey Winny, what system you play Borderlands on?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2012)

So anyone plat Star Ocean 4? Thinking about giving it a shot.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Isn't that Once More pretty much the same thing as Press Turn? Hit enemy with weakness and they drop and you get another turn, enemy hit you with your weakness you lose a turn and all that. Except in P3 if you hit an enemy with a weakness the second time they would get out of their stun state, which is retarded.



Press Turn could have your team have turns multiple times when done correctly like hitting enemies weaknesses or absorbing. Or outright lose whole party turns while the enemy attacks like 3-4 times. That's different than say from person to person than say, hit that same guy 3-4 times in one party turn. Plus bosses can have up to IIRC to like 7 turns in Nocturne and DDS. Fun times.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> So anyone plat Star Ocean 4? Thinking about giving it a shot.



The game's OK. Better than what's been churning out lately. Though I like SO1 & 2 more.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2012)

I only played some of SO1 psp port and the voice acting was pretty terrible but gameplay was solid. Haven't played SO2 and SO3 I loved to death.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

Not that I play SO for the voice acting. I mean I was playing SO2 back when it was new on the PS1.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> So anyone plat Star Ocean 4? Thinking about giving it a shot.



 Good luck on that one.

I'm considering replaying it so I can finish it once I play Asura's Wrath DLC ending though.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Press Turn could have your team have turns multiple times when done correctly like hitting enemies weaknesses or absorbing. Or outright lose whole party turns while the enemy attacks like 3-4 times. That's different than say from person to person than say, hit that same guy 3-4 times in one party turn. Plus bosses can have up to IIRC to like 7 turns in Nocturne and DDS. Fun times.



Ah, I see what you mean now.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2012)

7 turns?  Is that with weaknesses exploited or without?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

Kakashifan727 said:


> 7 turns?  Is that with weaknesses exploited or without?



It's not for the faint of heart or mind.


Esura said:


> Good luck on that one.
> 
> I'm considering replaying it so I can finish it once I play Asura's Wrath DLC ending though.



I remember you defending that game


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

Without. Later bosses in either or game get pretty retarded after awhile.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I remember you defending that game



I liked it, but I was playing so many other games after the final ending DLC came out so I ended up forgetting about it.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 6, 2012)

7 turns?! Wth!!! but I just defeated Gaffgarion at the ambush.. that fight was hard as hell... I need a break from FFT


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

See those icons on the upper right? Yeah...

Once More doesn't have shit on Press Turns. And the nightmares this can induce.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 6, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> See those icons on the upper right? Yeah...
> 
> Once More doesn't have shit on Press Turns. And the nightmares this can induce.



Holy Shit


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 6, 2012)

Also, the bottom pic is the final boss of DDS1 which involves her and those 6 floating objects which can use a single element. All of which can be respawned if destroyed. Ever seen all those icons flood the screen because you fucked up?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 6, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Holy Shit



That means they can get up to 14 turns right?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2012)

Square enix got a countdown for what looks to be a new star ocean game.

ps3 controllers


----------



## LMJ (Dec 7, 2012)

where the fuck is my FFX remaster on the ps3?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2012)

Hold up everything people, devil survivor 2 anime just announced.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Square enix got a countdown for what looks to be a new star ocean game.
> 
> ps3 controllers



Probably on IoS


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 7, 2012)

HOLY JESUS!

  
Gonna get raped.


----------



## The World (Dec 7, 2012)

LMJ said:


> where the fuck is my FFX remaster on the ps3?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2012)

Seems like SE cares more about Star Ocean than FF.

The word divide shows up on the countdown site now too....


----------



## Esura (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm pissed they chose Devil Survivor 2 for an anime before the first one. I wanted to see the DS1 MC fight Beldr in an anime dammit. 

For those who haven't played DS1, that is the turning point of the game right there. Shit was small time before MC, Yuzu, and Atsuro encounters Beldr. After that, MC gains the power of the Bel which by the end of the game gives him enough power to take on God. He is the DS series' Demifiend.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 7, 2012)

Naoya route.


----------



## Esura (Dec 7, 2012)

Kakashifan727 said:


> Naoya route.



Absol....wait, wasn't your name Itachifan727 at first? New issues made you change?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Esura owns me money guys. First one to take the money from him get a %45 percent from it.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2012)

I still need to buy DS2, even though I haven't beaten DSO on the 3DS yet. I kept getting beaten by those corrupt policemen (yes, the damn policemen) on the day that you're supposed to fight the second Bel (I forget the name, but it's supposed to be all about fire or something). I haven't touched it in such a long time, I should probably start fresh with a new game.

I'm playing Persona 3 FES right now, and then I'll finally start Persona 4 Golden once I'm done with P3. I have P1 and P2 on the PSP, but I've never touched them. 

I also need to play all the Megaten games that are on the DS, the whole lot that I've never touched or played.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Byrd (Dec 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm pissed they chose Devil Survivor 2 for an anime before the first one. I wanted to see the DS1 MC fight Beldr in an anime dammit.
> 
> For those who haven't played DS1, that is the turning point of the game right there. Shit was small time before MC, Yuzu, and Atsuro encounters Beldr. After that, MC gains the power of the Bel which by the end of the game gives him enough power to take on God. He is the DS series' Demifiend.



Yeah I got to that point... was intense but I started on Persona 1... one thing I hate is the extremely high encounter rate... god I can't take 4 steps


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been gone for a bit again >3> but I'm do excited for fire emblem official date!


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

Senor snips.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 7, 2012)

Also. Got a vita today, so let the funny time of playing golden begin


----------



## LMJ (Dec 7, 2012)

Only reason to get a Vita is Golden. LOL


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 7, 2012)

So Ys Celceta doesn't exist now?


----------



## Esura (Dec 7, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Yeah I got to that point... was intense but I started on Persona 1... one thing I hate is the extremely high encounter rate... god I can't take 4 steps



You would despise Strange Journey then. 

Also, the boss theme that plays when you fight him and the later Bels, fucking wicked.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Dec 7, 2012)

Hemm this new bioshock's  graphics looks like if the Dishonerd graphics where good.


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Hemm this new bioshock's graphics looks like if the Dishonerd graphics where good.



Damn it ssj I can barely focus on your comments with that sexy sig distracting me.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 7, 2012)

Its not that sexy bro.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> You would despise Strange Journey then.
> 
> Also, the boss theme that plays when you fight him and the later Bels, fucking wicked.



This. right here, and SJ's music in general. Love the tracks.


----------



## LMJ (Dec 9, 2012)

Dreamfall: The Longest Journey. Come at me.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm trying to muscle my way through all three Etrian Odyssey games before 4 comes out next year.  I don't think I'll make it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 9, 2012)

oh God. They are hard. to me, anyways. But I still love them for some odd reason.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 10, 2012)

So the old man never came back to the forum ah?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So the old man never came back to the forum ah?



KIA.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 10, 2012)

Slain by his own age. 

What a shame.


----------



## LMJ (Dec 10, 2012)

I suppose if you talk about him enough, he is sure to appear.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

So SE is possibly teasing new Star Ocean  Maybe finally a good 3D Star Ocean game.

It's some iOS or portable shit actually, I know it.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 10, 2012)

SE sure loves iOS bullshit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

SE also loves disappointment. It feeds on it.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 10, 2012)

So anyone played and beat the new XCOM game


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2012)

SE has an aversion to money.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh boy Sega is sueing Level 5 for using a touch screen... in 8 games/..


----------



## Gino (Dec 11, 2012)

Sega is turning into Capshit and Fail-enix.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 11, 2012)

Well Microsoft filed a patent to let them dictate how many people can view content by spying on you through Kinect and Sony filed a patent to let them put adverts in you're videogames.

Keep shitting on that pile lol


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2012)

> The countdown that Square Enix launched last week ended on Wednesday with confirmation of a Star Galaxy simulation game for personal computer browsers on the Yahoo! Japan Games platform.



Of course it is 
Who needs a new Star Ocean when you have... this.
SE: "Yes, yeesss, disappointment, let us feast on iiiit"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Probably on IoS


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2012)

Soon the memories of the fact that SE even released normal games will fade from Earth's consciousness.


At least they have some excuse


> The unsuccessful launch of FFXIV caused a negative chain of events in other areas across the businesses. One notable example is the significant delay in the development of new HD games titles in Japan. As a result, our major releases of HD game titles use IPs previously developed by Eidos Interactive, and are sold mainly in Europe and North America," *said Square Enix CEO Yoichi Wada*.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2012)

It looks like the future is indeed mobile gaming.
Because it's the only one companies will be able to afford.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2012)

Mobile gaming... I'd have a word with it


----------



## Gnome (Dec 13, 2012)

Shit, I still need to play Ken's Rage.

Oh. And fuck mobile gaming.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 13, 2012)

IOS forever for SE now lol


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 13, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts 3, confirmed for Facebook social gaming app.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 13, 2012)

Versus confirmed for a Google App


----------



## Gino (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't give a shit there is no such thing as mobile gaming to me.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 13, 2012)

I agree you could hardly call it "gaming", it's mostly shit games that bad parents give to their kids in place of actually paying attention to them.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 14, 2012)

meanwhile Matsuno is doing a D&D game for 3DS


----------



## roninmedia (Dec 14, 2012)

Tried the Ni No Kuni demo on PSN. 

The graphics and story seem pretty good but wow, the combat in the boss battle was so damn tedious.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2012)

Bought a Vita and P4Golden, anything I should know? Never played a Persona before.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 15, 2012)

It's pretty self-explanatory.

Just don't forget the social links, and you can muscle through any boss by grinding (not really a good thing, but eh).  Fuse your Personas regularly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Bought a Vita and P4Golden, anything I should know? Never played a Persona before.



Be prepared to be bored as fuck and worry about a little girl?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 16, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's pretty self-explanatory.
> 
> Just don't forget the social links, and you can muscle through any boss by grinding (not really a good thing, but eh).  Fuse your Personas regularly.


Alright.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Be prepared to be bored as fuck and worry about a little girl?



Not so bad. I took care of Clementine just fine in TWD.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 16, 2012)

went back and played DQ5. still fun


----------



## Furious George (Dec 17, 2012)

Playing through Chrono Trigger for the first time. Loving it.


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Alright.
> 
> 
> Not so bad. I took care of Clementine just fine in TWD.



The joy that is Nanako and her amazing father 

Father of the year, FATHER OF THE CENTURY!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0aAPQmE_Is[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 17, 2012)

Also, welcome back Gnomie

It's only been like half a year since we last saw you.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Playing through Chrono Trigger for the *first time*. Loving it.



I would've expected that you'd have played it ages ago.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 17, 2012)

Enjoy, George. It's a very good game.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 17, 2012)

Have any of you beat XCOM yet?

That game is crazy hard!! I can't get past the first alien base


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah I thought it was over when I beat the White haired guy the first time :X


----------



## Lulu (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh my gosh! How do people do it? I been trying to play final fantasy(the one set in kingdom of dalmasca) but its just so long. Too long. Are there any humans who have finished this game and all side quests completely? :|


----------



## Velocity (Dec 17, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Oh my gosh! How do people do it? I been trying to play final fantasy(the one set in kingdom of dalmasca) but its just so long. Too long. Are there any humans who have finished this game and all side quests completely? :|



You mean FFXII? It isn't _that_ long. I should replay it soon, though...


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Playing through Chrono Trigger for the first time. Loving it.


Got to use Robo, he's the best.


The World said:


> Also, welcome back Gnomie
> 
> It's only been like half a year since we last saw you.





Byrdman said:


> Have any of you beat XCOM yet?
> 
> That game is crazy hard!! I can't get past the first alien base



Been playing it on and off. I have a lot of games to get to.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 17, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Oh my gosh! How do people do it? I been trying to play final fantasy(the one set in kingdom of dalmasca) but its just so long. Too long. Are there any humans who have finished this game and all side quests completely? :|


It's not longer than any rpg. Beat it countless times, sucked all juices out of it


----------



## Lulu (Dec 17, 2012)

I cant yall. I mean,i done played mass effect trilogy. It is long but that final fantasy is looooooong especially since you cant level every one up at the same time except you are using them. I luv the story but damn, that game is long.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

Each Mass Effect is maybe 30 hours tops if you're doing all the side stuff. Not too long really. Most RPG's if you do all the side quests can push 200 hours.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 17, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I would've expected that you'd have played it ages ago.



Better late than never.



Death-kun said:


> Enjoy, George.* It's a very good game*.



I've noticed. 



Gnome said:


> Got to use Robo, he's the best.



His blue brothers beat him up. Robo's only weakness is family.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

Embrace the Robot, you are his family now.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 17, 2012)

Now play CC afterwards.. Robo makes an appearance.. even if it is short


----------



## Lulu (Dec 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Each Mass Effect is maybe 30 hours tops if you're doing all the side stuff. Not too long really. Most RPG's if you do all the side quests can push 200 hours.



two hundred hours?! What! I cant wont play such. I have a life outside my gaming time. What game is two hundred hours to be precise? I tip my hat to you guys who can give your time to such long expeditions. 



Furious George said:


> Playing through Chrono Trigger for the first time. Loving it.



yeah bro. Am playing it too. How did i miss this in my childhood? Robo is not my best character/fighter. Chrono is.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Now play CC afterwards.. Robo makes an appearance.. even if it is short



I've played Chrono Cross already. I don't remember seeing Robot.... 

I do remember Ozzie Slash and Flea in CC.... and a whole bunch of other references. 

I will give my opinion on CT in comparison to CC when I'm done. 



biggestluey said:


> yeah bro. Am playing it too. How did i miss this in my childhood? Robo is not my best character/fighter. Chrono is.



Frog is fast becoming my strongest character, but Robot is quite ridiculous early on.

------------------------------------------

I just beat Magus the first time. Please refrain from spoilers til' I'm done...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I've played Chrono Cross already. I don't remember seeing Robot....
> 
> I do remember Ozzie Slash and Flea in CC.... and a whole bunch of other references.
> 
> ...


There is no Robot.
However there is a robo they show him for a short time in CC and kill his ghost.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Final Fantasy, Metal Gear Bento_ 










Lightning's new costume too but yeah, looks terrible.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 18, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Have any of you beat XCOM yet?
> 
> That game is crazy hard!! I can't get past the first alien base



I've been playing some. I'm not that far into it yet though, as it's a great game to just spend 15 to 30 minutes on, then put down again.

I just finished the first terror mission. Lost a lot of civilians, but then for me the soldiers are much more important than the civilians (as sad as that seems).

Too bad I lost half my entire squad the mission after that because of those damned Mutons and Thin Men.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 18, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> *Spoiler*: _Final Fantasy, Metal Gear Bento_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As much as I like Lightning and usually defend FFXIII, I have to agree with you but only because that white thing covering her legs is stupid looking, if they took that away it would look fine. Oh well maybe they'll have some unlockable costumes and the like that look better. I personally think they should put in her original outfit to the game, heck even her armour from XIII-2 would be better than that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2012)

with Gnome back, now we just need the old man back...whatever place he is..


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2012)

Lightning's boobs look a bit uneven.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Dec 18, 2012)

what i want to play again sometime is Legend of Dragoon and the Legend of Legaia. I enjoyed how unique the fighting systems on those 2 series were. I don't know about Legend of Legaiauel Saga though. It wasn't quite as enjoyable as the 1st one and the atks were kind of OP for my taste. I did enjoy the tag team atks and going through the Centurion Challenge though


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 18, 2012)

Duel Saga was OK. But I preferred Vahn, Noa, Gala going around destroying Mist Generators.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> with Gnome back, now we just need the old man back...whatever place he is..



In all likelihood CMX passed away.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuLvRhOhGNM[/YOUTUBE]

The only reason to get a Vita.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> In all likelihood CMX passed away.



Yeah, he passed away to the damn Youtube.. He is very active on there.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 18, 2012)

Screw him, we don't need that old man. I don't miss him.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 18, 2012)

We must be strong in these times of adversity.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Screw him, we don't need that old man. I don't miss him.





Kakashifan727 said:


> We must be strong in these times of adversity.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 18, 2012)

We'll always remember him....in some way or another.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 18, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuLvRhOhGNM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The only reason to get a Vita.



When does this come out? And you can't forget about persona 4. 

And hanging onto the hope that tales of innocence R. Comes to America  



Who needs CMX?  


I will admit ill miss those random rants


----------



## Gnome (Dec 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


>



I bare my soul and you laugh!?

No wonder he left


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 19, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> When does this come out? And you can't forget about persona 4.
> 
> And hanging onto the hope that tales of innocence R. Comes to America
> 
> ...



How can I forget something I already have on my PS2? Don't get me started on me having 3 versions of P3 regardless on how much I bitch about it.

As for Ys, it already is out in Japan, as for localization. I do not know. We'll most likely get it since XSEED are bros like that.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I've played Chrono Cross already. I don't remember seeing Robot....
> 
> I do remember Ozzie Slash and Flea in CC.... and a whole bunch of other references.
> 
> I will give my opinion on CT in comparison to CC when I'm done.



Oh he is there 

 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Remember when Serge had to fight fate... there was a circuit that had prevent fate from getting access to the frozen flame.. remember the  Prometheus Circuit ? Thats Robo and he got deleted by Fate 






> I've been playing some. I'm not that far into it yet though, as it's a great game to just spend 15 to 30 minutes on, then put down again.
> 
> I just finished the first terror mission. Lost a lot of civilians, but then for me the soldiers are much more important than the civilians (as sad as that seems).
> 
> Too bad I lost half my entire squad the mission after that because of those damned Mutons and Thin Men.



Thin Men and Mutons are easy once you get laser weaponry and better armour... its those creatures that make zombies that are crazy... I once open a door with like three of them right in front of me no more than 2 spaces away... and on another mission I had to fight like 8 of them with like 3 zombies


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 19, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Thin Men and Mutons are easy once you get laser weaponry and better armour... its those creatures that make zombies that are crazy... I once open a door with like three of them right in front of me no more than 2 spaces away... and on another mission I had to fight like 8 of them with like 3 zombies



Oh you mean those Chrysalids? I remember them being in my terror mission. They were a bitch to deal with since they had so much movement and they turned 3 of my civilians into zombies 

Yeah, you're right maybe I just need better weapons. I won't forget the valiant efforts of my two assaults and my support, those guys were champs. My support especially, I think he took down like 3 thin men and revived my sniper before getting gunned down.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

I am so glad i never played ct as a kid,with no infinite manna and health cheat. Damn it. That bitch ass boss called lavos is a bastard move spamming bastard. Damn it. What! Damn it. Damn you lavos. Even akuma did not spam life draining moves as much as you. Screw lavos and his heavenly showers. *takes in deep breath.* ok now am calm. This game is lovely. It still has class even decades after it was made. I enjoyed the story so much.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Best Wii U/Wii Game *



> While the Wii U had a few rather impressive launch titles (most notably New Super Mario Bros. U), *it was actually the Wii and one of its very last pieces of software that stole the show in 2012. What Xenoblade Chronicles accomplished with the limited hardware at hand was an absolutely stunning achievement, providing a deep and engrossing RPG experience for a system that was severely lacking in the genre during its six year tenure. From the touching story to the memorable characters to the game's fresh take on RPG combat, Xenoblade Chronicles is an absolutely exquisite adventure from beginning to end. Chances are you won't even care that the game is not in HD when you're tromping through the detailed and gorgeously varied landscapes it offers. Even if you've already made the jump to Wii U, this is a game that no one should miss out on--and that's why it's our choice for the best Nintendo home console game of the year*.





for people in here who has yet to play Xenoblade. Do it and never look back.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 20, 2012)

Malv, I'm waiting for the GOTY version; revamped for the wii U  then I'll play it. (unless I can get my hands on it sooner ) 






*Spoiler*: __ 



Though we all know that's me doing wishful thinking


----------



## Scizor (Dec 20, 2012)

I've been playing and liking Tales of Graces: F 

I'm not that far into the game yet, though


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 20, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> *Malv, I'm waiting for the GOTY version; revamped for the wii U  then I'll play it.* (unless I can get my hands on it sooner )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if that happen, I am going to triple dip..


----------



## vanhellsing (Dec 20, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I've been playing and liking Tales of Graces: F
> 
> I'm not that far into the game yet, though



................ thanks for remind me I have that game I didnt play it  (leaves and search my ps3 )


----------



## Byrd (Dec 20, 2012)

I recently got a jailbreak PSP.. what are some good rpgs for it?

I got tactics ogre, FFT, Persona 1,2,3


----------



## Furious George (Dec 21, 2012)

Lavos Spawn isn't nice.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 21, 2012)

Lol have you gotten the ending where you go into Lavos's lair with level 5 chrono?


----------



## Furious George (Dec 21, 2012)

No, haven't gotten any ending yet (and I'd appreciate spoiler tags since I don't know any endings. I didn't read most of your post). 

I'm fighting LS at Death Peak.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

The best track in Chrono Trigger
[YOUTUBE]24_GG0-wnpI[/YOUTUBE]
___________________________________________________

I'm now 15 hours into Persona 4. So far what I've learned:

1.) Welcome Baaaack
2.) Every day is great at my Junes


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The best track in Chrono Trigger
> [YOUTUBE]24_GG0-wnpI[/YOUTUBE]
> ___________________________________________________
> 
> ...



I suggest the lamp Gnome.
You will know what I'm talking about when you see.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 22, 2012)

Soooo, holiday time and received some money, about 150 dollars. bought a 50 dollar psn code, spent 20 of it already on persona 3 and chrono cross

Anyone got any suggestions for some PSN rpgs? I have ff7 and legend of dragoon along with the above mentioned now. There are a shit ton of games left to buy. 

Also, something ps1 and up. Really not feelin like playin snes game atm, ie ff6 or chrono trigger.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 22, 2012)

And since my disc drive broke in ps3 i cant play great games like disgaea or all the other jrpgs i missed like VC and resonance of fate etc


----------



## Furious George (Dec 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The best track in Chrono Trigger
> [YOUTUBE]24_GG0-wnpI[/YOUTUBE]



Nuh-uh.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

@George No-uh's

@Goova Final Fantasy Tactics maybe?


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 22, 2012)

Has anybody played disgaea 4? i got that for christmas and was wondering if it was really addicting as people say it is.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

Turn based strategy games work like this from what I see.

Fire Emblem
Disgaea
Tactics Ogre
Civilization
XCOM

All fucking great but people tend to gravitate towards one and only one of the following franchises, and they play the shit out of it.


I myself am a Fire Emblem man. I suggest trying them all if you can though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 22, 2012)

Ermhaergerad your tottally right, my brother is a total civilization junkie but his interest in fire emblem isnt as strong lol. But he loves the crap out of its setting


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't forget FF tactics series. 

And that doesn't apply to me. I love Fire Emblem the most, but loved FFTactics advance and tactics advance 2. Also loved Disgaea 3 for the little i got to play it at a friends house years ago. Haven't played the other three, but what about Advance Wars as well? Those are some great games too.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 22, 2012)

Gotta put valkyria chronicles on that list as well even though i have not played that since i can never find it at my local gaming store.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Turn based strategy games work like this from what I see.
> 
> Fire Emblem
> Disgaea
> ...


Ogre 64,Disgaea, and Original fire emblem all favorites
never played xcom


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 22, 2012)

Goova said:


> Soooo, holiday time and received some money, about 150 dollars. bought a 50 dollar psn code, spent 20 of it already on persona 3 and chrono cross
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions for some PSN rpgs? I have ff7 and legend of dragoon along with the above mentioned now. There are a shit ton of games left to buy.
> 
> Also, something ps1 and up. Really not feelin like playin snes game atm, ie ff6 or chrono trigger.



Both Parasite Eve games are up there, I think.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 22, 2012)

Isnt that like res evil? I hate survival horror games  like res evil 1-3. I am mainly focused on rpgs and srpgs and whatnot, basically anyything with rpg in it.

Thinking about going in with FF tactics, played its 2 sequels and it looks like the story for it is better then its sequels and its job system may have more depth despite being older. 

I was looking at the Legasista game, that game seemed good but its 30 bucks! what the hell is that, game should be 15 bucks for me to buy it


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 22, 2012)

Parasite Eve is an RPG, dude.

It's made by Square Enix.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah i did a double check on it. I am really turned off by the setting, the reason i thought it was like res evil was because of its art similarities and the time it takes place, sorta modern day with guns and stuff. Not going to buy it right now but perhaps sometime in the future.

And so i got FFtactics, Xenogears, and FF9. Hard decision. I really wish the xenosaga games were on PSN. They look great


----------



## Furious George (Dec 22, 2012)

Goova said:


> And so i got FFtactics, Xenogears, and FF9. Hard decision. I really wish the xenosaga games were on PSN. They look great



Can't go wrong with any of those, though the battle system in Xenogears is weak and the plot can be a bit too heavy at times. 

Pick one of them at random.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 22, 2012)

Ah yes I have a lot of gaming to do, with those three along with persona and chrono cross.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2012)

Okay guys, list the best RPGs on the DS.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 23, 2012)

There are tons^
Go get Soma Bringer


----------



## Byrd (Dec 23, 2012)

Goova said:


> Soooo, holiday time and received some money, about 150 dollars. bought a 50 dollar psn code, spent 20 of it already on persona 3 and chrono cross
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions for some PSN rpgs? I have ff7 and legend of dragoon along with the above mentioned now. There are a shit ton of games left to buy.
> 
> Also, something ps1 and up. Really not feelin like playin snes game atm, ie ff6 or chrono trigger.



Thousand Arms (if they have this), FFT, Tactics Ogre, Grandia, Xenogears,


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2012)

So Lavos was  all along! I should have known! 

Seriously, lol Toriyama.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> So Lavos was  all along! I should have known!
> 
> Seriously, lol Toriyama.



Yeah.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2012)

Lavos's final form just killed me.  Now the world is being destroyed, apparently.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Lavos's final form just killed me.  Now the world is being destroyed, apparently.



Its a trick to kill him  

That final boss music 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpaJulksCik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 23, 2012)

ファッキング ファゴツ。

And a merry Christmas.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2012)

So I beat him. Got the big parade ending.  

Will have a review up either later today or tomorrow. 

I'll also compare it to its sequel Chrono Cross. That will probably be longer than the review.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> So I beat him. Got the big parade ending.
> 
> Will have a review up either later today or tomorrow.
> 
> I'll also compare it to its sequel Chrono Cross. That will probably be longer than the review.



Might as well add RD then


----------



## Gnome (Dec 23, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> ファッキング ファゴツ。
> 
> And a merry Christmas.



That's not very nice.

ふつかよいけど、ビールを飲みすぎたから。


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2012)

We speak American here, fellas. 



Byrdman said:


> Might as well add RD then



I don't know what this means....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 23, 2012)

George reviewing CT? nice looking forward to that.

It is not one of my favorite RPG's but is a good one at the end.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 23, 2012)

ジョージュさんは頭が良くないとおもいます。

Oh, and CT is better.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2012)

You didn't play CC, IIRC.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Lulu (Dec 23, 2012)

Apparently,on my first play through i made choices that led me to the games hardest ending route. I fought lavos in three forms. I did not see any cut scene. I was just taken to the game design room. Guess i will play it again,i dont mind,but with no cheat this time. Also it is said there is a move that takes up to 2000 units of health,but i never learned or got any such move or technique. My highest hitting move was triple tech with robo,chrono, and sir froggy.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2012)

_Chrono Trigger_
 Review by Furious George 
​
It is always a challenge to properly critique a game like Chrono Trigger. With all of its praise and accolades it behooves the reviewer to be extra careful that he or she isn't being influenced one way (loving it unconditionally because everyone else loves it) or the other (hating it unconditionally because everyone loves it).* It takes time, precision and, not the least, bravery to rescue a "masterpiece" from its own reputation and give it a review that it has truly earned. Well, here goes the attempt.*


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Chrono Trigger is wonderful and is deservedly called one of the best RPG's of all-time. *

Wow. That was easy. But just for the fun of it....

*The first thing that separates CT from its SNES peers is the graphics. In a word, they are beautiful, surpassing even FFVI in its artwork and animations.* The rendered backgrounds are at their prettiest in the courtroom of Guardia Castle, with its brightly color stained-glass window in perfect contrast to the shadows around the noblemen watching the trial. The enemy designs, in particular the latter bosses, are all very detailed and each of the colorful main characters' clothing are unique and their animations full of life. 

While enough personality can be gleaned from Marle's dancing and jumping about, the *plot* and *characterization* luckily enough brings out even more of it.

*For a story about time-travel, Chrono Trigger is smartly simple and easy-to-follow.* *Unlike the JRPGs from the PSX era and onward, Chrono Trigger is not concerned with asking a bunch of existential questions and going off the proverbial deep end to answer them* (more on this when I compare CT to CC). It tells a story about an all-consuming creature destroying the world throughout the eras. While themes of fate and our ability to change it pop up, those themes pops up properly: that is, through the plight of the main cast. The drama and the issues in the different scenarios round out the characters and never feel divorced from what is going on in the main story. It also helps that Chrono and his crew experience a full spectrum of emotions, including levity. There is a fair bit of goofy moments as the plot takes itself far less serious than expected. Surprisingly, it is all of these elements that make Chrono Trigger such a celebrated tale, though the time-travel gimmick is what is most remembered.

The time-traveling definitely has its place in the* gameplay* though, cleverly implemented into the puzzle solving and dungeon-crawling, making it fresh and innovative. *It would have been fun to see time-travel have a stronger presence in combat though, as it is curiously nonexistent there*.

That notwithstanding, *the battle system* is great in this game for what it is. Fights flow nicely and the dual techniques are fun to use. *Its just a shame that most of the fights in this game are not challenging and there is a lack of variety in strategy. Most of the boss fights have some kind of extra part or appendage and once the player figures out how to get rid of that arm/pod/whatever the fight is a breeze.*

*Random battles.* This game does not have them and they are not missed. 

*Music *and *sound effects* are easiest to cover because they are the most consistently awesome thing about this game.* It is magical what Yasunori Mitsuda creates with the SNES processors.* Suffice to say every track captures the mood of the scene perfectly and it is not exaggeration to say CT's OST is one of the best ever.

*In fact, there is not much claim that you can put on a game of Chrono Trigger's caliber that is not an exaggeration. *The fights are fun and brimming with style, the plot is unforgettable, the characters great, the atmosphere spellbinding. Its time-travel mechanics were ahead of its time and its visuals altogether transcends time ().  If there are any complaints at all they are very personal and not technical. In a time when JRPGs were on their thrones, Chrono Trigger sits a king among kings right beside the very best. Maybe an inch or two higher. 

*9/10*

​


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> _Chrono Trigger_
> Review by Furious George
> ​
> It is always a challenge to properly critique a game like Chrono Trigger. With all of its praise and accolades it behooves the reviewer to be extra careful that he or she isn't being influenced one way (loving it unconditionally because everyone else loves it) or the other (hating it unconditionally because everyone loves it).* It takes time, precision and, not the least, bravery to rescue a "masterpiece" from its own reputation and give it a review that it has truly earned. Well, here goes the attempt.*
> ...




 great job.. For me CT didn't impact me like everybody else. I don't know maybe I had play too many RPG's specially from the Snes. It is a good at best. Its not in my top 10 rpg from the Snes..

Edit: George play Seiken Densetsu 3 next.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> great job.. For me CT didn't impact me like everybody else. I don't know maybe I had play a lot of RPG's specially from the Snes. It is a good at best. Its not in my top 10 rpg from the Snes..



Its not my favorite RPG ever but it is definitely high up there. 

You now have to post your top 10 BTW. I find it surprising CT wouldn't be somewhere there. 



> Edit: George play Seiken Densetsu 3 next.



No can do. Next is *Mass Effect 2*.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> _Chrono Trigger_
> Review by Furious George
> ​
> It is always a challenge to properly critique a game like Chrono Trigger. With all of its praise and accolades it behooves the reviewer to be extra careful that he or she isn't being influenced one way (loving it unconditionally because everyone else loves it) or the other (hating it unconditionally because everyone loves it).* It takes time, precision and, not the least, bravery to rescue a "masterpiece" from its own reputation and give it a review that it has truly earned. Well, here goes the attempt.*
> ...



Hater it deserves a 11/10.
(you get all the endings?)


----------



## Byrd (Dec 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> We speak American here, fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what this means....



Radical Dreamers 

and Im about to start my journey to ToGF

and excellent review


----------



## Furious George (Dec 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Hater it deserves a 11/10.



I probably would have given it a perfect score if it was just a little harder.  



> (you get all the endings?)



Nope. Just the parade one. Probably not going to play for the other endings right away.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I probably would have given it a perfect score if it was just a little harder.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Just the parade one. Probably not going to play for the other endings right away.



The DS version has a few things that are harder.
[YOUTUBE]lChTYCqgiLQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]-7FFg0nPhEo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 23, 2012)

1-FFVI
2-Seiken Densetsu 3
3-Tales of Phantasia
4-Star Ocean
5-Tactics Ogre
6-Romancing SaGa 3
7-Treasure Hunter G
8-Terranigma
9-Treasure of the Rudras
10-Illusion of Gaia


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> 1-FFVI
> 2-Seiken Densetsu 3
> 3-Tales of Phantasia
> 4-Star Ocean 3
> ...


I fixed 4 and 5 for you

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 23, 2012)

this persona 3 game is really good


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I fixed 4 and 5 for you
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



you monsters!!!''

for you.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 23, 2012)

Well,secret of mana and chrono trigger are the only rpg's i played on the snes. Recently too i might add. I am not a fan of rpg's per say. Cause most times they are super long,and the turn based fighting mech just dont sit well with me. But regardless,the genre has the games with the best stories which i am a sucker for. I will play more as time goes on on my pc and other platforms. And if i may ask,is fable a good series?


----------



## Byrd (Dec 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The DS version has a few things that are harder.
> [YOUTUBE]lChTYCqgiLQ[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]-7FFg0nPhEo[/YOUTUBE]



I heard the Dream Devourer is crazy hard even when you up there in levels


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I heard the Dream Devourer is crazy hard even when you up there in levels



I never did get to fight him.
I could never activate the event.
And I had maxed Chrono out statwise by then Robo as well.
Of course Chrono solo went something like (equip berserk ring) everything dies.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 24, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> Well,secret of mana and chrono trigger are the only rpg's i played on the snes. Recently too i might add. I am not a fan of rpg's per say. Cause most times they are super long,and the turn based fighting mech just dont sit well with me. But regardless,the genre has the games with the best stories which i am a sucker for. I will play more as time goes on on my pc and other platforms. And if i may ask,is fable a good series?



Seiken Densetsu 3 aka Secret of Mana 2, is a way better game than CT. The series went down hill after that game tho. Seiken Densetsu 4 was so bad


----------



## Lulu (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah i prefered secret of mana's fighting mech but i got stuck in the dwarf village. But i think ct is much better story wise and atmosphere wise for me tho. But opinions and taste differ i guess.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 24, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I never did get to fight him.
> I could never activate the event.
> And I had maxed Chrono out statwise by then Robo as well.
> Of course Chrono solo went something like (equip berserk ring) everything dies.



Lol... so is it confirmed that CT suppose to be getting a sequel?


----------



## Furious George (Dec 24, 2012)

I haven't played Secret of Mana, but Legend of Mana wasn't very good at all....

---------------

Doing the CT vs. CC comparison soon.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2012)

I wasn't able to beat Lavos' Final Form without using cheats when I played the DS version. I probably could have if I grinded like a friend, but I just wanted to beat him.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 24, 2012)

Lol to this day I've only managed to get 4 chrono trigger endings. 

I got the hardest one the first time around( technically the second because I went in the portal at level 5 and Lavos annihilated everything)


----------



## Lulu (Dec 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wasn't able to beat Lavos' Final Form without using cheats when I played the DS version. I probably could have if I grinded like a friend, but I just wanted to beat him.



no shit. I was never planning on grinding it out against that cheap ass boss. He does moves that drain 7000 health points and confuses you and slows you down. We get to just hit him with moves that drain 1500 points,which still gets restored thanks to them 2 things beside him in his final form. Aint no way i was going in there without cheats.lol.  Anyway,am going to replay it for all endings with no cheat.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I haven't played Secret of Mana, but Legend of Mana wasn't very good at all....
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Doing the CT vs. CC comparison soon.



Legend of Mana's ok.

Secret of Mana was fun but I got stuck afterwards cuz I had no idea what the fuck to do.

Secret of Mana 2 (Seiken Densetsu 3) was awesome.

As for CT vs CC

I finished reading the LP of Chrono Cross a while ago cuz I didn't remember the story, been ages. But CC while has excellent areas, plot is bit convoluted like Xenogears lite but without meeting God.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 24, 2012)

CT had good gameplay and interesting story. While CC had fabulous  soundtrack  and also a nice story imo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wasn't able to beat Lavos' Final Form without using cheats when I played the DS version. I probably could have if I grinded like a friend, but I just wanted to beat him.



Death-kun sucks 


biggestluey said:


> no shit. I was never planning on grinding it out against that cheap ass boss. He does moves that drain 7000 health points and confuses you and slows you down. We get to just hit him with moves that drain 1500 points,which still gets restored thanks to them 2 things beside him in his final form. Aint no way i was going in there without cheats.lol.  Anyway,am going to replay it for all endings with no cheat.



That phase  honestly isn't that hard nor the second.
Lavos's first form is the most deadly, if they decided to have Lavos only spam one attack you'd never beat him in that phase.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 24, 2012)

I would luv to see how you did it. If you got stuff to record how you play ur final fight i dont mind.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> I would luv to see how you did it. If you got stuff to record how you play ur final fight i dont mind.



I really just don't that costs money.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 27, 2012)

Finally got tales of graces yesterday.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 27, 2012)

Finally found a copy of Shadow Hearts. Sooooo fucking good.....I wish the Persona series was more like this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS7XVMNNZI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dNnyMCJ1yk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 31, 2012)

Muv luv really? Whats with the Jam project singers?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2012)

i counter muvluv with
[YOUTUBE]nKa48UyWSAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 31, 2012)

You're all obsessed with  Jam Project arent you?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> You're all obsessed with  Jam Project arent you?



that and
[YOUTUBE]-1Edo2A_xXc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 31, 2012)

How about I introduce  you to the Heirate mich and the sehnsucht?

And some rip slyme  good old fashioned bass and drums eh?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 2, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Doing the CT vs. CC comparison soon.



lol, what is this guy even talking about? 

So I just started playing Mass Effect 2 and I can not stop playing Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 2, 2013)

anyone here ever played tales 3? is it any good?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Furious George said:


> lol, what is this guy even talking about?
> 
> So I just started playing Mass Effect 2 and I can not stop playing Mass Effect 2.



and Xenoblade is after


----------



## Furious George (Jan 2, 2013)

Nope. Sorry.  After that is Far Cry 3, Mass Effect 3 and I may try Disnhonored since I heard so many good things about it. 

I keep playing old games. Xenoblade is technically old and can wait. I need to catch up with the cool kids.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

Far Cry 3 is shit man.( The hearing of  shit about it is creeping in more and more)

Dishonored... dunno...

So was skyrim 

Pure fucking shit.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 2, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Far Cry 3 is shit man.( The hearing of  shit about it is creeping in more and more)
> 
> Dishonored... dunno...
> 
> ...



Well I've played enough of Skyrim to know that it's not shit. This doesn't make me hopeful about your take on Far Cry 3.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

Well guess what son? I also dont like Halo lawl.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 2, 2013)

you have ballsacks in your taste buds


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)

voices voices VOIces VoIcES voiCES VoiceS voIceS vOiCeS VOICES *VOICES VOICES VOICES KYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Gino (Jan 2, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Doing the CT vs. CC comparison soon.



Apples and Oranges.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 2, 2013)

Gino said:


> Apples and Oranges.



Not really.


----------



## Gino (Jan 2, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Not really.



Chrono Trigg and Cross feel nothing alike.I'll kill you if you say otherwise


----------



## Furious George (Jan 2, 2013)

Gino said:


> Chrono Trigg and Cross feel nothing alike.I'll kill you if you say otherwise



Well, this is sort of true and that's part of the problem.

I may do the comparison now after all, just to generate some discussion.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)

screw chrono discussion.

I'm on a p2 villain momentum and I don't wanna stop.


----------



## Gino (Jan 2, 2013)

Fuck persona my save is gone.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 2, 2013)

Gino said:


> Fuck persona.



Agreed. This is America.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

Uncharted stinks massive cheese too and P2 was the only Persona I liked lol.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Uncharted stinks massive cheese too and P2 was the only Persona I liked lol.



GTFO, you crazy.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 3, 2013)

Uncharted is good but extremely short. Which is why the game series pisses me off along with all short games. I beat Uncharted 2 and 3 in the same day. Fucking retarded and pissed me off


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2013)

Best song in P4G

[YOUTUBE]aBoJityAvVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lulu (Jan 3, 2013)

Goova said:


> Uncharted is good but extremely short. Which is why the game series pisses me off along with all short games. I beat Uncharted 2 and 3 in the same day. Fucking retarded and pissed me off



may i suggest you play mass effect trilogy. Then witcher 1 & 2. I believe they are not so short in length.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 3, 2013)

The witcher is awesome but Mass Effect set a precedent the rest of the series never lived up to


----------



## Lulu (Jan 3, 2013)

How is that saint?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 3, 2013)

I sort of regret going straight for ME 2 without beating the original first, but eh.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2013)

Furious George said:


> *I sort of regret going straight for ME 2 *without beating the original first, but eh.



As you should.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 3, 2013)

​​​​​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2013)

You better get used to those cliff hangers even GS2 had them, just love it


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 3, 2013)

Golden Sun 3DS will be teh besto.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Nope. Sorry.  After that is Far Cry 3, Mass Effect 3 and I may try Disnhonored since I heard so many good things about it.
> 
> I keep playing old games. Xenoblade is technically old and can wait. *I need to catch up with the cool kids*.




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elMJ8VJvGoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tgre (Jan 4, 2013)

dusted off my old GBA and picked up FE:8 (Sacred Stones) again

fucking great game

beat the entire thing without losing a single character

now to tackle hard mode (although I've beaten this game like 8-9 times now already)

might grab the old SNES emulator and give FE:4 a squizz later as well

old school Fire Emblem games are truly the greatest RPGs.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 5, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elMJ8VJvGoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 5, 2013)

Clearly you've never heard of the Epic of DunDun and the Tales of the Mish Mash DinoBeast if you think you've won.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 5, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> dusted off my old GBA and picked up FE:8 (Sacred Stones) again
> 
> fucking great game
> 
> ...



true talk. recommend me cool rpg's for my snes emulator...


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2013)

well the regular recommendations would be Earthbound, Secret of Mana, Chrono Trigger, FE (all the ones that were released on SNES and NES) the Ultima series

man

SNES had some fucking sick rpgs

I'm so glad I have a shit-ton on my pc :<

but yeah, also the old FFs are always... ALWAYS worth a few solid replays. I think I've clocked FF4 atleast 3-4 times now just from keeping it on my android phone and playing it during my half hour train-ride into uni.


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2013)

ooh, give Tales of Phantasia a play as well. It's a solid enough game with a combat system which (imo) influenced the Swordcraft series' combat system for the GBA.


----------



## Devil Child (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, Fire Emblem is one of the games where i'm 0 interested in the story and only play it for its awesome gameplay lol.

What I consider a good RPG is Radiant Historia on the DS. The soundtrack was small but I liked the story and its battle system. 

I am currently thinking about getting White Knight Chronicles II (which also has the first game) and Tales of Grace f. From what I've seen WKCs gameplay is similar to that of FF12 which was pretty good imo and I never played the Tales series and tbh the artstyle of the game isnt my taste but I've heard that this game should be pretty good.

Also thinking of getting Ni No Kuni...


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 6, 2013)

Ni No Kuni seriously looks like one of the best RPGs I have seen since Xenoblade Chronicles and The Last Story, so it's definitely a must buy for me.

There's also a demo of Ni No Kuni on PSN, so that might help with your decision, Celebpoison.


----------



## Devil Child (Jan 6, 2013)

Ultimania said:


> Ni No Kuni seriously looks like one of the best RPGs I have seen since Xenoblade Chronicles and The Last Story, so it's definitely a must buy for me.
> 
> There's also a demo of Ni No Kuni on PSN, so that might help with your decision, Celebpoison.



I already have it and I love the unique gameplay. I was a bit confused at first because they didnt explain the gameplay and realized 10 min later that you can move your character in battle lol. Sucks that you can only play it for 25 min..

Problem is the price and I still wait for opinions about my aforementioned games before I get such a new game.


----------



## roninmedia (Jan 6, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> true talk. recommend me cool rpg's for my snes emulator...



Ogre Battle: March of the Black Queen
Tactics Ogre: Let Us Cling Together

Especially if you like FE games.  TO > FE in my opinion.


----------



## Griever (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying the game Class of Heroes for the PSP and was wondering if anyone here has played the game and can give me some feedback on it?. 

I normally don't ask for recommendations like this, but looking at the gameplay video's it looks like a pretty solid story, on the same note however, the gameplay itself seems really fucking weird to me....


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 10, 2013)

I have it.

Didn't really like it. It felt empty to me and severe lack of music once in dungeons.

Just stick with Etrian Odyssey.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 10, 2013)

I got torchlight 2. I must say,beside chrono trigger,this an rpg i am enjoying very much. I normally dont enjoy rpg for their combat mechs(final fa...never mind). But i am enjoying this,very much to my surprise.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 10, 2013)

Got my hands on Lok series, Besides Blood Omen 2 and anything else. Store did not have EO games but had Morrowind for Xbos for 30. Didnt get cause I'm not sure if it works on 360 or not. Was also able to get Shadow Hearts Covenant. IT was a good day.


----------



## Griever (Jan 13, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I have it.
> 
> Didn't really like it. It felt empty to me and severe lack of music once in dungeons.
> 
> Just stick with Etrian Odyssey.



I decided against Class of Heroes but i couldn't find Ethian Odyssey and i'll have to keep an eye out for it. I did however get Hexyz Force, I don't regret it, so far it's been a pretty good game. and i also love the cinematic.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]B2Gum9kfHTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2013)

Griever said:


> I decided against Class of Heroes but i couldn't find Ethian Odyssey and i'll have to keep an eye out for it. I did however get Hexyz Force, I don't regret it, so far it's been a pretty good game. and i also love the cinematic.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That doesn't make me want that game at all


----------



## Griever (Jan 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That doesn't make me want that game at all



 I'm just saying the cinematic on the some of the bigger cutscenes have similar animation to that teaser. i tried to find some actual scenes, but they didn't really have any on youtube that weren't part of a 14 minute playthough. And even now i find that quite impressive since i grew up with the Original Gameboy.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I need new PS2 games

right now I'm playing Growlanser 3


----------



## Lulu (Jan 14, 2013)

So i installed fable 3. Its ok so far...anyone else played it?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 14, 2013)

Played the demo, it was alright. Thankj God you don't have to suck up EXP orbs like 2 did. Story seems predictable as all hell though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2013)

So does anyone know when Namco is going to announce the release date to Xillia for North America?  I've been replaying Graces f for the time being just to finish of obtaining some of the titles.  Also, does anyone know how to have Sophie and Robo-Sophie show up during Pascal's Fever Dream?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 16, 2013)

*XSEED announces Pandora's Tower (Wii) for NA release*



> XSEED Games Announces Pandora’s Tower for Spring 2013 Release
> 
> Fan Favorite Wii-Exclusive Action RPG to be Released for the North American Market
> 
> ...





Finally!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJm0lUVuls8[/YOUTUBE]

I can't wait..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Griever said:


> I decided against Class of Heroes but i couldn't find Ethian Odyssey and i'll have to keep an eye out for it. I did however get Hexyz Force, I don't regret it, so far it's been a pretty good game. and i also love the cinematic.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ah, I got that game.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> That doesn't make me want that game at all



Its a bit on the generic side but the game is a bit more than it looks. There's two characters to play as with their own story. At times their stories intersect with each other. IIRC the girl's story is a bit more light hearted while the guy's story is a bit more darker.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 16, 2013)

Why are all the good stuff always console exclusive? :|


----------



## scerpers (Jan 17, 2013)

I can't wait for Fire Emblem: Awakening.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> Why are all the good stuff always console exclusive? :|


It's a good business strategy to tell you the truth.  That strategy is part of the reason the PS2 was able to trample the XBox.



Scorp A Derp said:


> I can't wait for Fire Emblem: Awakening.


Yeah.  Me too dude.  Tired of playing the games I have laying around the house.  Really looking forward to trying something new.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 17, 2013)

So yeah I was on the Wii shop today. Im thinking of picking up Phantasy Star and Phantasy Star V Maybe I should buy 2 as well? I dunno. Anyhow Im going to get Sin and Punishment too. Which Castlevania should I get?


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 18, 2013)

Speaking of the Wii, that reminds me; I need to finish Skyward Sword.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 18, 2013)

No advice for me ? D:?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2013)

I decided I am going to pass on Ni no Kuni.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 21, 2013)

.............................


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 21, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> Why are all the good stuff always console exclusive? :|


Like what?Golden Sun?Disgaea?


----------



## LMJ (Jan 21, 2013)

Speaking of good console games. I am going to buy a used PS3 just to play Ni No Kuni.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 21, 2013)

Buy tales of xillia while your at it

For cheap of course but buy it Namco needs your moneys, I want to play Tales of Rebirth XD


----------



## Doom85 (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, Tales of Xillia won't be out until later this year, no way to buy it now unless you know Japanese.

Picking up Ni no Kuni tomorrow, it's going to be sweet.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 22, 2013)

Well Hideo baba has something to  say about that 
224 page clamshell art book


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GxUMMGyZcM[/YOUTUBE]

For people who have yet to watch it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 23, 2013)

What's with that absolutely terrible PS1 level face?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 23, 2013)

Shit, I have to finish Xenoblade. Only just got to the beach level part where you meet that guy who gives you the aura dispelling thing again. Dude's kinda cool ,too.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm finally going to get through a full replay of Legend of Dragoon, which has eluded me by having to separate disk 2s fuck up on me. Went through the Forbidden Lands just awhile ago but didn't want to leave due to one of the best battle themes ever:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpigiqO1boo[/YOUTUBE]


Made especially awesome due to how basically all the enemies dance in time to it. I was dancing a bit myself to it and it threw off my ability to do additions slightly.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2013)

LoD is good people

you are good people


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 27, 2013)

Btw. you can reserve Xillia now at Gamestop. has a july release date I believe in our systems.. 

Also putting money on it we will have a bonus. hoping for a collectors edition though.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone here played dragon dogma? Is it worth it? Only seen video's and it looks good. But does it feel good too?


----------



## Devil Child (Jan 27, 2013)

opinions on White Kinght Chronicles 2 and Tales of Grace f?


----------



## LMJ (Jan 27, 2013)

Ill send Mura or Esura over to talk to you about Graces F.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 27, 2013)

Tales of Graces F has perhaps the best battle system in the series but one of the blandest stories.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 27, 2013)

Me?(preivous name was Mura)

Graces f is loads of fun and a solid story as well. I'd recommend it.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 27, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Me?(preivous name was Mura)
> 
> Graces f is loads of fun and a solid story as well. I'd recommend it.



You will always be Mura in my books.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 27, 2013)

Remember when WKC was the number one expected next gen game and then became the number one disappointing next gen game.

The irony.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 29, 2013)

So whats been going gents the last few months Ive been out of this thread.

Main thing I wanted to know is opinions on Atelier Ayesha. Wondering what the quality of the release will be compared to NIS since Tecmo has it now.

And also does anyone know anything about Phantom Breaker? Is this official done, or are they still releasing it? I kind of wanted it for the Steins Gate Chaos Head characters.

Edit: Also got a new PS3 after my old one stopped reading discs and became a netflix streamer. PSN - Harem-kamisama


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Remember when WKC was the number one expected next gen game and then became the number one disappointing next gen game.
> 
> The irony.



I played it, wish I didn't.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2013)

*Aksys Games to Release Muramasa Rebirth for PS Vita in N. America
*



> North American video game publisher Aksys Games announced on Tuesday that it will release the Muramasa Rebirth PlayStation Vita action-adventure role-playing game. Aksys Games notes that the game will get "a complete relocalization in English."
> 
> Aksys Games describes Muramasa Rebirth as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 29, 2013)

got ni no kuni today and played it for a bit. great so far.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Mura, lemme borrow your PS3 so I can play Ni No Kuni.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh Aksys you motherfuckers. hopefully it won't get horrible Eng VA though. Odin Sphere's was awesome though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2013)

LMJ said:


> Mura, lemme borrow your PS3 so I can play Ni No Kuni.



Yeah okay.....


----------



## LMJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Ill hit you up with my address.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2013)

I need my PS3 right now to finish up Neptunia.

RL getting in my way right now though.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Well while you deal with RL, ill take it off your hands.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2013)

That would be a no.

I'm sure you could buy a cheap PS3 anyways.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 29, 2013)

What is cheap nowadays?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 29, 2013)

lol idk, people have different standards. I think I saw one for around $200 somewhere....


----------



## LMJ (Jan 29, 2013)

It ain't cheap if you don't have the money for it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2013)

Gotta save up money.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Can't man, saving up for the wedding


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2013)

You gotta micromanage, yo.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 29, 2013)

If there was such a thing right now. If I was alone I would have no prob with it. Prob shouldn't have grabbed on that join checking account eh?


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 29, 2013)

Gotta protect what's yours, mang.


----------



## RPG Maker (Jan 31, 2013)

Bleh want to try Ni No Kuni but Fire Emblem: Awakening is coming out very soon. Of course I never played any Fire Emblem game before. Lack of funds only permits me to get one of them for now. Any inputs on what I should get?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2013)

LMJ said:


> Can't man, saving up for the wedding



Paying a lot of money for a wedding SMH.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2013)

Gotta do what I gotta do mang.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 31, 2013)

Wii U got slashed at Costco


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2013)

What price?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 31, 2013)

244# 299$
10char derp


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2013)

You getting married LMJ? 

To who? Krystal?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 2, 2013)

I wish 

But in all seriousness, I am getting married.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2013)

Congrats         .


----------



## LMJ (Feb 2, 2013)

What wedding present you gonna give me?


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2013)

Either that or a self made F(x) fleshlight 

You gonna need that when you're married


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2013)

LMJ said:


> What wedding present you gonna give me?












You get this


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2013)

LMJ stole fizzy lifting drinks?

You dun goofed now!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 2, 2013)

YA......ama need that phoenix down to go for round 2 each night.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpggoAyH_B8[/YOUTUBE]

Don't mind the video content (not that there's anything wrong with figure collecting), but does anyone know the name of the piece playing?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been playing Devil Survivor Overclocked, decided to go with the Amane route first.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 3, 2013)

Picked up playing Golden Sun: Dark Dawn again after fuck knows how long hiatus. So now I'm doing the NOT Water Temple.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2013)

You can start pre-ordering Xillia on gamestop and amazon. Amazon has it released for December 31st 2013 so I guess thats the official release date.


Gamestop


----------



## Doom85 (Feb 17, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> You can start pre-ordering Xillia on gamestop and amazon. Amazon has it released for December 31st 2013 so I guess thats the official release date.
> 
> 
> Gamestop



That's not the official release date. It's known that Xillia comes out in 2013, so Amazon places a placeholder date using the final day of that year until the legit release date is officially announced.


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 20, 2013)

Today I finally installed Digaea 4 on my upgraded PS3 hard disk(since this monday the 18th,from 40 to 320 GiB),dual audio is very awesome have(always choosing Japanese voices).


----------



## Doom85 (Feb 20, 2013)

Disgaea 4 is the shit, if only there weren't so many other games I still need to play and finish so I could get some more Post-Game leveling done. Last I left off, my party was ranging from level. 500-1500 and I had unlocked up to Etna when it came to the secret characters, so I still have plenty to do.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2013)

You can put like 500 hours into Disgaea 4 and still not be done.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 21, 2013)

What? 500 hours and still not be done? Men my stamina for such long games has dropped now i am older.  .


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> What? 500 hours and still not be done? Men my stamina for such long games has dropped now i am older.  .



Well in the case of Disgaea you can just finish main story and be done, but that's only the beginning.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 21, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Well in the case of Disgaea you can just finish main story and be done, but that's only the beginning.


Say what?500 hours is not enough? 

I am only at episode 2: Prinny Wars,now 19.5 hours play


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 22, 2013)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> dual audio is very awesome have(always choosing Japanese voices).




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Planeptune (Feb 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YGLe2mL01aU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 24, 2013)

^damn straight.


----------



## Gino (Feb 24, 2013)

Just started playing the golden sun series not bad.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 24, 2013)

Gino said:


> Just started playing the golden sun series not bad.


Took me 62 hours to _play with a fucking walk-trough_,but only finished 80% of Golden Sun 1


----------



## Gino (Feb 24, 2013)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Took me 62 hours to_play with a fucking walk-trough_,but only finished on 80% of the game



Holy Shit which Golden Sun was this?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2013)

Gino said:


> Holy Shit which Golden Sun was this?


I think it's him sucking ass.
I played through golden sun fine.
30+ hours on the first one and I made sure to do all of the side quests guideless on top of it.
The final battle in that game is still my number 1 rpg battle though.










You play that on the GBA gamecube and all of a sudden it's like you are there.
Nothing like that desperate last finishing blow with 1 hp with the main character with everyone dead and all psy drained.
Can't heal because he would kill me anyway and I already gave my all with items.

An all or nothing blow with my blade. I pray and give my all.
It's a crit!
The beast is fallen.
YESSSSSSSS!
Mind you this was when I was much younger. 
Doom Dragon isn't much of a challenge anymore.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]A8yQvdb-cD8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Jk96YYK2o4M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]kj1F8z17tOA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]cqmU_cbvhlI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 25, 2013)

Gino said:


> Holy Shit which Golden Sun was this?


The 1st game :ho


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 25, 2013)

Golden sun 1 and 2 are in my top 25.

Btw, How is disgaea 1 and 2? Its on PSN now and thinking of buying them soon


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 25, 2013)

Goova said:


> Golden sun 1 and 2 are in my top 25.
> 
> Btw, How is disgaea 1 and 2?* Its on PSN now* and thinking of buying them soon


Since when?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 25, 2013)

Since the last month and a half. I bought 50 bucks on psn for christmas, bought 5 ps1 games, like FF9 and FFT. And then lo and behold, they release Disgaea hour of darkness and disgaea 2 on psn in close proximity for 10 bucks each...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 25, 2013)

and i've heard disgaea is like 500 hours long....

Which to me is my perfect amount of time for a game


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2013)

Goova said:


> and i've heard disgaea is like 500 hours long....
> 
> Which to me is my perfect amount of time for a game



Disgaea 2 is 1000+ hours


----------



## Gino (Feb 25, 2013)

Fuck disgaea it deleted itself off mah psp


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2013)

Gino said:


> Fuck disgaea it deleted itself off mah psp



that can happen?


----------



## Gino (Feb 25, 2013)

^^I think my cfw had something to do with it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 25, 2013)

So how is it?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 25, 2013)

Rumored localization news about Bravely Default. The member Aryllies supposedly attends these meetings and has given reliable information in the past. Take it with a grain of salt anyway, though.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 25, 2013)

Goova said:


> So how is it?



Disgaea is a grindfest. Like, seriously. The story is basically the game's tutorial and the main game is essentially fighting endlessly to increase your character's levels so you can fight enemies whose levels are in the hundreds, then the thousands... Before you know it your main characters are themselves running around with stats in the millions _and it still won't be enough_.

If you have a Vita, I'd definitely suggest picking up Disgaea 3 on it. It has all the DLC included free, plus some exclusive content.


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 27, 2013)

NIS?

Does that mean dual audio?


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 27, 2013)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> NIS?
> 
> Does that mean dual audio?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 27, 2013)

Disgaea 1 is pretty damn awesome


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 27, 2013)

Laharl da bes.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 27, 2013)

I just came from FFT on saturday, to Disgeae on tuesday/wednesday. Man, is it an upgrade. Like really. My friend back in 2003/04 used to basically "meh" at FFtactics advanced, and talk about disgaea. I guess i know why now


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 28, 2013)

I have just used Larharl. He is level 23 and the rest of my people are lower then 5. LOL


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2013)

I would suggest you level Etna it will be important later.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 28, 2013)

NF not paying its photobucket bills.


----------



## God of Kingz (Feb 28, 2013)

I know I may be opening a can of worms here, but between the PSP and DS, which was better for JRPGs? I'm on a kick and sadly don't own either because I've never been a handheld gamer before now.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 28, 2013)

God of Kingz said:


> I know I may be opening a can of worms here, but between the PSP and DS, which was better for JRPGs? I'm on a kick and sadly don't own either because I've never been a handheld gamer before now.



Well they both got good games on them... a hard choice indeed 

but these griffins on Dragon Dogma are crazy


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 28, 2013)

I would go with PSP, maybe because the rpg's have aged better. And that some RPGs on DS do indeed have annoying controls thanks to the beginnings of the touchpad. PSP has more i think, as well.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 28, 2013)

Anyone getting this game? I'm thinking about it.

[YOUTUBE]DLBL8NPIj0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 28, 2013)

Red's story in Saga Frontier is just brutal to play through. Thank god for Cotton for joining my team. Cuz nothing says joy than training in a place where every fight can get you one shotted, in a very early portion of the game.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 28, 2013)

Really? I forget where I am with Red...else I'd ask.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 28, 2013)

The Bio Research Lab. Where everyone can hit for like 150 on its worst day and 500 if God decides he hates you and monsters decide to combo you. Luckily I learned Bearcrush which can do 500 easy. Now have to do Mu's Tomb and Sei's Tomb for some of the goodies.

It was practically the only decent place to train. Otherwise attempting the story at the time would've gotten you smacked easy considering the spot where the kids are doesn't let you transform to fight.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 28, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Red's story in Saga Frontier is just brutal to play through. Thank god for Cotton for joining my team. Cuz nothing says joy than training in a place where every fight can get you one shotted, in a very early portion of the game.



There are worse ones than red.
I got steamrolled on my first fights until I chose the robot.
Unfortunately I'm lost now in his story.
Red's is doable, but you don't get that many allies early on it seems.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 28, 2013)

The whole game is a clusterfuck of WHAT DO I DO? At least for me. I do enjoy the combat system though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_N1TFWh7ac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 1, 2013)

Well I went into Shrike underpowered and after snooping around Sei's Tomb, I came out overpowered.

Murakumo + Doubleslash (especially when DS costs no WP) doing 500+ easy. 1000+ as Alkaiser. Now add to the fact that I got a shield that just blocks like nobody's business. Plus having Deflect and Sway Back for defense moves?


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 1, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Anyone getting this game? I'm thinking about it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh wow, they added Persona 2 Eternal Punishment on PSN.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 1, 2013)

Im replaying Lost Odyssey again, damn what an awesome jrpg, i hope we see more of this in future.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 2, 2013)

LO is fucking amazing. So under appreciated.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 2, 2013)

LO is best console JRPG this gen.

Disagreements? Perhaps Vesperia or Valkyria arguments? I've only played the former.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 2, 2013)

Either between LO or Ni no Kuni.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 2, 2013)

LO, Ni no Kuni, Vesperia.......all good damn ones.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 2, 2013)

Damn it, I missed out on some good RPGs when I sold my PS3 and became an achievement whore.

Next gen I'll have both as to not miss out. I've been craving JRPGs like a mad man after watching Sword Art Online.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 2, 2013)

> sold my PS3 and became an achievement whore.



Fail.

Besides Blue Dragon, Lost Odyssey, and ToV. My 360's just collecting dust while I have my treasure that is the PS3. Well I also have Gears 1-3 but that came with the deal from my cousin for the whole thing for $60 cuz honestly, the 360 is just boring. Meanwhile on the PS3 I have my games, and from PSN my PS1-3 games. And I could just replay my PS1 games on it while download new ones.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 2, 2013)

>360 is boring

Let's not start this dumb ass argument.

I've played online on both consoles. The 360 is more interactive and friendly. And achievements let me get the most out of my games, which otherwise would be a waste at their prices (most at least).

The PS3 had my kind of RPGs, though. Not much else. I was content with just MGS4.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 2, 2013)

LO is fantastic really, i see much detail in it, deep long story and good devleopment, the dreams are really brilliant , the battle is solid , it makes you actually properly fight the enemies and not grind the shit out of yourself in order to do it, since the game got anti grind mechanic.
The cut scenes  are awesome  ,the whole game is like a good made polished jrpg that we need to enjoy, only downside i can find is the lol lip sync with Japanese voices  and some off translations XD 
I just dont get it why it didnt became popular


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 2, 2013)

Its on the 360, where all the shooter casual ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) go. They dont buy rpgs unless it's skyrim or bioware game


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 2, 2013)

lolxbox             .


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 2, 2013)

Thats it, because its on xbox?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 2, 2013)

I can hit myself too


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2013)

Why are you hitting yourselves?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 2, 2013)

What are you talking about? 

I'm just doing this...

To stay home from school


----------



## Lulu (Mar 2, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Damn it, I missed out on some good RPGs when I sold my PS3 and became an achievement whore.
> 
> Next gen I'll have both as to not miss out. I've been craving JRPGs like a mad man after watching Sword Art Online.



loved that anime too. Still yet to finish it though since i am yet to get any episode from the second arc.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 2, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Thats it, because its on xbox?



That basically is the reason, yes. The 360 sells like crap in Japan. And since the RPGs usually go to the console that the Japanese buy the most... well, yeah. All the RPGs went to PS3 and Wii.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 2, 2013)

It's very true LO did poorly 'cause it was only on Xbox. Sad really. I almost wish it had been on the PS3 so it would've sold more, then get a sequel like most, if not all, of its fans want. I wouldn't have played it yet, but I'd get around to it.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 2, 2013)

_Lost Odyssey_ looks interesting. People seem to be particularly impressed with Kiyoshi Shigematsu's work on the flashback/memory sequences. I've also heard that Takehiko Inoue and Nobuo Uematsu were involved with making the game...awesome. If I had a 360 I would definitely check it out.

I guess I'll have to find another RPG to play...I've heard good things about the _EarthBound_ games, but it sounds like they're difficult to find, and the latest one has apparently only been released in Japan? I also still need to play _Chrono Trigger_ and try one of the _Persona_ games.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 2, 2013)

Dream Brother said:


> _Lost Odyssey_ looks interesting. People seem to be particularly impressed with Kiyoshi Shigematsu's work on the flashback/memory sequences. I've also heard that Takehiko Inoue and Nobuo Uematsu were involved with making the game...awesome. If I had a 360 I would definitely check it out.
> 
> I guess I'll have to find another RPG to play...I've heard good things about the _EarthBound_ games, but it sounds like they're difficult to find, and the latest one has apparently only been released in Japan? I also still need to play _Chrono Trigger_ and try one of the _Persona_ games.



The artwork is so Inoue. And the Dream Odyssey's are designed to make you cry bitch tears.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 3, 2013)

Artwork Inoue , music Uematsu, story Sakaguchi  and Shigematsus Dream stories are fantastic.
Seriously, its like dream team made this game and yet  its hardly appreciated, should i blame m$ or Sony for this, or both ?


----------



## Wesley (Mar 3, 2013)

Honestly, they've made RPGs too gimicky.  I'm afraid to pick one up because it'll end up having overly complicated gameplay or assisine characters I just want to throttle.  I was content with ye ole turn based combat, gearing/leveling, but everyone suddenly felt like they needed to reinvent the wheel and games just became bad.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 3, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I was content with ye ole turn based combat, gearing/leveling, but everyone suddenly felt like they needed to reinvent the wheel and games just became bad.



This. We obviously kept buying RPGs even though they were all turn based for the most part. I understand the desire for new, but if it's gonna compromise story fuck it, stick on a turn based system.

Also a massive reason I loved LO.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2013)

Dream Brother said:


> _Lost Odyssey_ looks interesting. People seem to be particularly impressed with Kiyoshi Shigematsu's work on the flashback/memory sequences. I've also heard that Takehiko Inoue and Nobuo Uematsu were involved with making the game...awesome. If I had a 360 I would definitely check it out.
> 
> I guess I'll have to find another RPG to play...I've heard good things about the _EarthBound_ games, but it sounds like they're difficult to find, and the latest one has apparently only been released in Japan? I also still need to play _Chrono Trigger_ and try one of the _Persona_ games.



I would definitely recommend the Earthbound series (lol the Mother series) but we only got Mother 2, which is known as Earthbound in the 'States.  They're in the same series, but only loosely connected so it doesn't matter if you play the others.

I'd also only play in on your PC as an emulation, that way you can play Mother 3 after Earthbound as a fan translation (Mother didn't age well; you can just look it up), otherwise you'll shell out 200+ dollars for an Earthbound cartridge.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 3, 2013)

I've actually decided to play the Mother games. I'll start with the first one. Question, though; Mother and Mother 3 have fan translations, right? I'm pretty sure they do. And also, what systems were they for?

I'll be able to play them on my 3DS since my flashcart can emulate a ton of systems, including GBA.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I've actually decided to play the Mother games. I'll start with the first one. Question, though; Mother and Mother 3 have fan translations, right? I'm pretty sure they do. And also, what systems were they for?
> 
> I'll be able to play them on my 3DS since my flashcart can emulate a ton of systems, including GBA.



mother 1 is gba so is 3.
and so is 2.
you can play them all on GBA translated


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 3, 2013)

Oooooh, I see. Good thing I can emulate GBA.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 3, 2013)

Earthbound 2 is time-less.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh god, I can sense high levels of Mother wanking incoming.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 3, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Oh god, I can sense high levels of Mother wanking incoming.




*Spoiler*: _Play those funky 16-bit Blues!_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmTs4ZFXvlM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 3, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I would definitely recommend the Earthbound series (lol the Mother series) but we only got Mother 2, which is known as Earthbound in the 'States.  They're in the same series, but only loosely connected so it doesn't matter if you play the others.
> 
> I'd also only play in on your PC as an emulation, that way you can play Mother 3 after Earthbound as a fan translation (Mother didn't age well; you can just look it up), otherwise you'll shell out 200+ dollars for an Earthbound cartridge.



Gotcha, Doc. 

It's a shame that they never released _Mother 3_ outside Japan...although people seem to be impressed with the fan translation. (.)


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 3, 2013)

If the Mother series is as good as people make it out to be I will be sure to express my enthusiasm.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 3, 2013)

It is. Haven't got far in 2 or 3 but I love em both.


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 13, 2013)

Is Disgaea 3 on the PSP/PS Vita any good? 

I already have D4 on my PS3


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 13, 2013)

My oh my. >> it's been a while. Been too busy playing fire emblem. Anyone else hate this new layout? ;-;


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EiL-lfDFczo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Mar 13, 2013)

Shadows Hearts all my feels<3
[YOUTUBE]-p_SFBS-UCc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 13, 2013)

Still trying to beat the first one. Got yuri back and...I don't remember.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 16, 2013)

For those who have Disgaea 3(US/EU version) on the PS Vita:You can still choose dual-audio,right?

I want to hear the Japanese voices dammit(learning the language faster).

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3wsNtWbF2I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Mar 16, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> Still trying to beat the first one. Got yuri back and...I don't remember.



So you've just 
*Spoiler*: __ 



meet Keith the vampire fighting yuri was a bitch lol.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2013)

Grandia 2.  Still pretty fun after all these years.

And forgive me guys.  But I don't understand the hype behind Neptunia.  I have never enjoyed the franchise.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 16, 2013)

Gino said:


> So you've just
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



He was more tedious than hard. FF was WTF my first time though, since he kept using !!! on me, even when I healed, so I thought I had to do something special and it was like scripted or some shit, so I attacked, he attacked and then I died.


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 16, 2013)

Rukia said:


> And forgive me guys.  But I don't understand the hype behind Neptunia.  I have never enjoyed the franchise.


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Edit_ 









*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2013)

And there is another franchise I should complain about.  The Atelier franchise.  I actually like these games.  But the studio needs to switch back to a male protagonist.  I have had to skip the last several games because they made a poor choice and went with a female lead.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2013)

I've actually really wanted to try the Neptunia games, but I promised myself I wouldn't go overboard with games especially since I still have PS3 games I need to finish.


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 17, 2013)

Rukia said:


> And there is another franchise I should complain about.  The Atelier franchise.  I actually like these games.  But the studio needs to switch back to a male protagonist.  I have had to skip the last several games because they made a poor choice and went with a female lead.







Death-kun said:


> I've actually really wanted to try the Neptunia games, but I promised myself I wouldn't go overboard with games especially since I still have PS3 games I need to finish.











[YOUTUBE=gwTI96dEvPU]Dat Tekken-chan![/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been really disappointed with 2013 so far.  Fire Emblem Awakening and the new Tomb Raider are the only new games I have enjoyed.

In my boredom I decided to bust out my dreamcast.  I just finished Grandia 2 and am about to start Skies of Arcadia.

I have looked at the schedule.  Soul Hackers comes out in April.  But other than that.  Not a lot of exciting games coming out any time soon.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 17, 2013)

Nobody has Disgaea 3 on PS Vita???


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 17, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I've been really disappointed with 2013 so far.  Fire Emblem Awakening and the new Tomb Raider are the only new games I have enjoyed.
> 
> In my boredom I decided to bust out my dreamcast.  I just finished Grandia 2 and am about to start Skies of Arcadia.
> 
> I have looked at the schedule.  Soul Hackers comes out in April.  But other than that.  Not a lot of exciting games coming out any time soon.







Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Nobody has Disgaea 3 on PS Vita???


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2013)

One thing I like about this game is that you can see all of the enemies.  Random encounters can be painful in some of these older games.  Nothing is worse than taking two steps and being thrust into another battle.  

Maybe I don't use the run/escape command enough.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 17, 2013)

I highly enjoy Planeptune's gimmick of responding with images of cute girls.


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 17, 2013)

Rukia said:


> One thing I like about this game is that you can see all of the enemies.  Random encounters can be painful in some of these older games.  Nothing is worse than taking two steps and being thrust into another battle.
> 
> Maybe I don't use the run/escape command enough.







Death-kun said:


> I highly enjoy Planeptune's gimmick of responding with images of cute girls.


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]w7nRNaFR7pg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Mar 17, 2013)

Tales of legendia is not that bad so far been playing it for about 6 hours.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 17, 2013)

SenelXanygirls. I want to finish the second playthrough eventually. Never did collisuem battles; under the inn I think.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 17, 2013)

Rukia said:


> And there is another franchise I should complain about.  The Atelier franchise.  I actually like these games.  But the studio needs to switch back to a male protagonist.  I have had to skip the last several games because they made a poor choice and went with a female lead.



The Atelier games STARTED with a female lead. The male leads were the odd ones out. That said, it shouldn't matter what the gender is for as long as the games are good.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2013)

Fuck that shit.  

Oh well.  Back to playing Skies of Arcadia.  I remember that the Gamecube port had a lot of additional content.  Still fun on the Dreamcast though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2013)

So has there been a definate release date for the NA release of Xillia.  I've already seen the vid with how the gameplay will is featured with the English VA's, so I'm just wondering how long to I have to wait to get my hands on it. 

Also @ Planeptune, how long does it take for you to compose a response with those images, especially with the gif ones? :amazed


----------



## Fate115 (Mar 17, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> So has there been a definate release date for the NA release of Xillia.  I've already seen the vid with how the gameplay will is featured with the English VA's, so I'm just wondering how long to I have to wait to get my hands on it.



No word yet however, there maybe news on its release during the wonder con on the 29th where Baba and the two english va's of Jude and Milla will talk about the game. 

Here's to hoping .


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2013)

Xillia is September, right?

Good lord I hope it is a little more geared towards adults than Graces.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 17, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Xillia is September, right?
> 
> Good lord I hope it is a little more *geared towards adults than Graces.*



The Tales series is not SMT you know.

Stick with playing Lost Odyssey if you want adults.


----------



## Dash (Mar 17, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I've been really disappointed with 2013 so far.  Fire Emblem Awakening and the new Tomb Raider are the only new games I have enjoyed.
> 
> In my boredom I decided to bust out my dreamcast.  I just finished Grandia 2 and am about to start Skies of Arcadia.
> 
> I have looked at the schedule.  Soul Hackers comes out in April.  But other than that.  Not a lot of exciting games coming out any time soon.



At least you have Fire Emblem Awakening. 

Fuck Nintendo.


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 18, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also @ Planeptune, how long does it take for you to compose a response with those images, especially with the gif ones? :amazed


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2013)

Gino said:


> Tales of legendia is not that bad so far been playing it for about 6 hours.


Is that the one with Chloe?

If so... I agree.

That game kept fooling me.  I kept thinking I was done; that I had beaten the game.  And another threat would appear.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 18, 2013)

Chloe the best. Also liked the length of the game.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 18, 2013)

Haven't been in this section in a while


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 18, 2013)

Hate the new skin.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Hate the new skin.



Kakashi beta 5 ever


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 18, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Kakashi beta 5 ever



OFT. As for chole, I'd like her if she had a better VA. She's not bad though, but I kinda like Grune and Shirley more.


----------



## Gino (Mar 18, 2013)

You guys spoil the game you die.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 18, 2013)

I won't but be prepared as half of the game has no VA whatsoever.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 18, 2013)

Pulling a US Tales of the Abyss with the VA eh?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 18, 2013)

I guess so. Sad really, as I liked the Vas for this game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 18, 2013)

Senel's a boss main character. Mainly cuz he'll punch you in the face and not give a darn.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 18, 2013)

I still have a nice sized backlog. Just started playing Xenoblade Chronicles


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 18, 2013)

I just like him more than Luke so far. Lloyd, they're about equal, except if you count the trainwreck that was 2.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 18, 2013)

What is this 2 you speak of? Surely it never existed and bring in a terrible main character that never happened.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> What is this *versus xiii* you speak of? Surely it never existed and bring in a terrible main character that never happened.



Son of a bitch.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 18, 2013)

I also really enjoyed Tales of Legendia. The characters are awesome and the story was interesting. I can't say the same for the gameplay though.

Still, Tales of Legendia's an awesome game imo.

I wouldn't say more awesome than Tales of the Abyss nor more awesome than Tales of Symphonia though.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd say there all equal, but ToAs combat is amazing so far. Can't pull off Art changes though, so I like ToS since it's easier to get new Arts.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 18, 2013)

Too bad certain plot points of Abyss gives me a headache. Watching the anime doesn't help either. Not to mention Luke losing any form of personality and essentially becomes a doormat. Which is bullshit.

But we all know Graces F and Destiny R are utterly superior gameplay wise.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 18, 2013)

No PS3, not much to say there. Xilla does seem neat though, and Vesperia at least tried a different plot than 'big bad finds MacGuffin/MGirl ot take over world'--from what I played. Need to get back to that one too. DAMMIT! I'd rather finish Nocturne though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 18, 2013)

Xilia 1 heard it felt rushed in areas. And none too good about the male lead.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgtJwpD27i4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3wyriODeAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 18, 2013)

ToD or Eternia is alright so far. I don't remember what to do though, sadly. Or where the heck I am; I think I beat Undine though.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 18, 2013)

Abyss had a bad ass opening though


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Xilia 1 heard it felt rushed in areas. And none too good about the male lead.



Xillia 2 was vastly improved though. Heard Xillia 1 was rushed due to time constraints so it wasn't as good.

I personally liked Jude though, guess no one is gonna like his clingly nature towards Milla.

Though for what its worth Xillia 2's Jude was badass.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 19, 2013)

LMJ said:


> Abyss had a bad ass opening though



The best opening imo


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 19, 2013)

the series goes like this:

phantasia

it's all downhill from there


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 19, 2013)

Scizor said:


> The best opening imo



Dat Karma.


----------



## Gino (Mar 19, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> the series goes like this:
> 
> phantasia
> 
> it's all downhill from there




No..........


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Wesley (Mar 19, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> the series goes like this:
> 
> phantasia
> 
> it's all downhill from there



Agleed. /dreadlord


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Santoryu (Mar 20, 2013)

The second Xillia opening is awesome.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB4bvAK__Ks[/YOUTUBE]

As for the best Tales game which has been released outside of Japan, I'd have to go with Symphonia (GC).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> the series goes like this:
> 
> phantasia
> 
> it's all downhill from there



I disagree... Phantasia is my favorite game in the series tho.

anyway this thread without the old man is just not the same.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 20, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> The second Xillia opening is awesome.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB4bvAK__Ks[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> As for the best Tales game which has been released outside of Japan, I'd have to go with Symphonia (GC).



Awesome opening indeed, dat ayumi hamasaki.

Favorite for me was abyss, I like Luke myself but I can see where people are coming from. Plus Jade was so great.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 20, 2013)

Ufotable 

TOA had a great battle system; as for Luke, he's okay-somewhat annoying for the first half of the game, but his development throughout the game was handled rather well. Jade is my favourite TOA character-it's a shame they didn't explore his backstory in more detail.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Tales of Eternia was really good. I have Tales of Symphonia as my second favorite.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 20, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Ufotable
> 
> TOA had a great battle system; as for Luke, he's okay-somewhat annoying for the first half of the game, but his development throughout the game was handled rather well. Jade is my favourite TOA character-it's a shame they didn't explore his backstory in more detail.



True, I think they tried and went a little bit more into it with the fight before Nephilim but I think the anime did it better.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 20, 2013)

I will finish it someday. That and Vesperia.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2013)

What I really did like about Tales of Eternia is the characters.. They were really good..  I didn't hate any of them..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ped_N9KPG7A[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96w1wQO1DnI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 20, 2013)

Today after noon: Subscribing 1 year PSN Plus(2nd time) with my HK account,mfw when I purchase Disgaea 2(PSP/PS Vita) @ 50% discount.


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35r6n87iIzI[/YOUTUBE]

So yeah, got this game.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 23, 2013)

So Sega will unveil a new game for PS3 28th 







.


----------



## Warden Axel (Mar 24, 2013)

God, DD2 is gonna take months before it's dubbed, just why?

Too bad Axel probably won't play even a significant role on it


Hey, I just started Atelier rorona (bought all 3 games on a sale) and it's kind of hard to get any money for some materials, I don't want to rely on a FAQ but at this rate I might do so just to pass the first assignment


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 24, 2013)

I have to say, I'm impressed by the over the top animations in Neptunia Victory.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 24, 2013)

Warden Axel said:


> God, DD2 is gonna take months before it's dubbed, just why?
> 
> Too bad Axel probably won't play even a significant role on it
> 
> ...



You have to literally go out into the wilderness to find shit and beat monsters over with a stick to get what you want. Practically have to cross your fingers on it.

Speaking of which, still need to get Meruru. That's like the only Arland game I'm missing.


----------



## Warden Axel (Mar 25, 2013)

sometimes I pay for stuff instead of synthesizing just to not fail the quests

but i'm starting to think I should leave most of them aside

I can't manage all of this, and the sad part is that the game is about management


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2013)

You have to practically to set up a plan for the whole 3-4 years you play the game which is impossible on your first play through and pretty much treat it like a job even to the point of not getting fucked up in fights as bad since resting can waste days.


----------



## Warden Axel (Mar 25, 2013)

ah, I use recovery items to skip sleeping

poor Rorona must be breaking down very soon


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2013)

NEED.FUCKING.SLEEP

>2 days pass
>still not fully healed 

FUUUUUCK


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2013)

What game?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2013)

Atelier Rorona.


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 26, 2013)

LMJ said:


> What game?


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2013)

>Mana Khemia 2

Now I'm interested.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 26, 2013)

Is the Dragon Quest series worth getting into?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 26, 2013)

If you're interested in oldschool jrpg. And by oldschool I mean 8 bit era.

It's not fucking around basically, you either grind or get your ass handed to you hard.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 26, 2013)

It's actually pretty fun. A bit hard to a degree but the DS remakes of 4,5,6 are a bit easier to get into and particularly better presented. DS also has 9. 8 is still good for PS2. 7 they have for PS1 but I seen like advertising for one for 3DS which came out last month. But it's in Japanese for now.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 26, 2013)

Finally got back to playing Tactics Ogre....


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 27, 2013)

tomorrow is the big Sega reveal 







.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 27, 2013)

I would not play that hyperdimension game solely because it looks like the worst part of japanese art put into a game


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE=B356285hQVk]Playing Neptunia is Love[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Warden Axel (Mar 27, 2013)

That girl transferring the damage form the doll to the enemies... that's ADORABLE!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 27, 2013)

Warden Axel said:


> That girl transferring the damage form the doll to the enemies... that's ADORABLE!


_Moe_ as fuck 

As Warden Axel,don't forget you already died many times in the Netherworld.


----------



## Gino (Mar 27, 2013)

Both the hyperdimension and Atlier series I can't play because I'm lost as fuck too many too soon.!!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 28, 2013)

bwahahahaha, so Sega's new game was a football game


----------



## Griever (Mar 29, 2013)

I just got 'Ar tonelico Qoga: Knell of Ar Ciel' for PS3, pretty fun so far. has kinda a unique battle system (or at least one that i am not used to) Anyways, a pretty fun game.


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2013)

So Ummm playing xenonlade and i notice that the side quest tracking system sucks.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2013)

Stop being a bitch.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2013)

I learn from the best (you).


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2013)

Just sidequesting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Speaking of hardware, any thoughts on the PS4?
> 
> I can’t really comment on that, though I will say that we haven’t started any development on any next generation systems. We’re still focused on the PS3.
> 
> When it comes to platforms, it all comes down to what our fans have. *We’ve done lots of research and have determined that most Tales fans have PlayStation 3s, which is why most of the main Tales of games come out for that platform.*




lol... you know what I call that? a lie... that company is full of liars...


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 16, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Finally got back to playing Tactics Ogre....



How is it ?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2013)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> How is it ?



Great besides the shitty ass AI


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2013)

Tactics Ogre is a great game.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2013)

Fraust said:


> Tactics Ogre is a great game.



Aight CMX.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't get it. Is it 'cause I didn't give any reasons why?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 17, 2013)

CMX...CMX!? CCCMMMMXXXXX!!!

Seriously, where is he? :sad

hope nothing happened to that pervy old guy.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2013)

Fraust said:


> I don't get it. Is it 'cause I didn't give any reasons why?



Nah, just cuz he used to boast that game like no one's business. Not saying it is a bad game.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 18, 2013)

It has one of the most frustrating AI systems I seen


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't remember anything bad about it. What is bad about it? They keep killing you so you think it's unfair?


----------



## Planeptune (Apr 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]8Ouw26029o0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2013)

I picked up Devil Summoner Sould Hackers yesterday.  So I hope that is good.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2013)

Planeptune said:


> [YOUTUBE]8Ouw26029o0[/YOUTUBE]



Oh damn!!!


----------



## Planeptune (Apr 25, 2013)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Oh damn!!!





[YOUTUBE]rPg-4gCVl1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2013)

A quick question for Planeptune, but how plays Hyperdimension Neptunia V?


----------



## Planeptune (Apr 25, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> A quick question for Planeptune, but how plays Hyperdimension Neptunia V?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2013)

RPG wise.  I haven't played any of the early installments of this series.


----------



## Planeptune (Apr 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Less uguu kawaii desu; more information unfortunately_ 










*Spoiler*: _Don't mind the dub, I prefer the sub far more_ 





[YOUTUBE]03FBzFeuBlY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]cNFjNnC0M1A[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Bif5CwBZafk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 25, 2013)

Christmas Cake RPG!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2013)

Planeptune said:


> *Spoiler*: _Less uguu kawaii desu; more information unfortunately_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa.    Thanks for the explanation and the visual video examples.  Interesting battle play.  Hmm, didn't think Melissa Fahn was still doing voice acting.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 26, 2013)

So here I was goofing off on Amazon and something magical crossed my eye, Tales of Hearts Import for $29.99 Boy was I surprised. Albeit it's the CG version but eh what the hell! Glad I have a DS lite XD


----------



## Planeptune (Apr 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]KCIKnPInypo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 26, 2013)

Finished the witcher 2, wouldn't recommend buying it.
It's a rent.
6.9
Game isn't that long and it's not really worth a second run through.


----------



## Gino (Apr 26, 2013)

Lunar Silver Star Harmony is a fuck awesome game.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 26, 2013)

Planeptune said:


> [YOUTUBE]8Ouw26029o0[/YOUTUBE]



Damn that looks fun but also looks like something I might feel dirty playing lol.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2013)

No

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2013)

Might have to pick up this game again, been a while since I played it. 

[YOUTUBE]nRt7rYJsjUw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2013)

I love those flashy attacks


----------



## Planeptune (Apr 27, 2013)

The World said:


> No
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO















[YOUTUBE]m0Cj5l7W6lo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Planeptune (Apr 28, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Whoa.    Thanks for the explanation and the visual video examples.  Interesting battle play.  Hmm, didn't think Melissa Fahn was still doing voice acting.





[YOUTUBE]CLMpiiLT_-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 3, 2013)

This is gonna be a fun month.

I got Xenoblade, both Persona 2s and Star Ocean  4.

Now I'm sure a lot of people would say one of these is not like the others but I really want to try out The Last Hope.

I feel compelled to play it like I felt compelled to play FFXIII. Everyone just saying "this game is shit" makes me want to experience and judge it myself ya know.

Perhaps I like to "white knight" as they say. After all, I went into 13 fully expecting to come out loving it. I'd post on this forum and others that the game was actually pretty awesome.

...sure that didn't happen and I never plan to play FFXIII again but there's always the possibility my positive attitude going into SO 4 will be rewarded.

As long as half of the game isn't boring and pointless like in the last one. 

Worst comes to worst and it sucks, I still played three other games I'll probably like. 3/4 ain't bad.


----------



## Fraust (May 3, 2013)

I'm pretty good with dealing with RPGs. I mean I beat Infinite Undiscovery and even liked a couple of the characters.

SO4 was intolerable to me. I traded it after the first disc, which ended so randomly.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 3, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Might have to pick up this game again, been a while since I played it.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nRt7rYJsjUw[/YOUTUBE]


It's kind of difficult for me


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 3, 2013)

Compared to the first one, yeah. So much new stuff and battling on a 3D plane with attack ranges and shit. Keep getting my ass beat, tried to grind for a boss then died against some scrubs after gaining like 5 levels.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 4, 2013)

Planeptune said:


> [YOUTUBE]CLMpiiLT_-M[/YOUTUBE]



Cool, thanks for that. 

Interesting,so those were examples of the attack combo/commands that one can preform in the game.


----------



## Planeptune (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 8, 2013)

God just answered my prayer....

PS store will put out Ni No Kuni Wrath Of The White Witch for just ?20 later. _(My bad, it's ?18 now :ho) _

Totally plan to let them put hand in my wallet.


----------



## Planeptune (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 10, 2013)

Well I am certainly enjoying The Last Hope a lot more than Till the End of Time. At least this game takes place in, ya know, space. It has, ya know, space travel and shit.  You, ya know, might expect that kinda thing in your sci-fi JRPG.

First entire godforsaken disk of SO3 was a crappy irrelevant sock fantasy setting with horrible dungeons you had to backtrack thrugh. 

God I'll never play that game again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well I am certainly enjoying The Last Hope a lot more than Till the End of Time. At least this game takes place in, ya know, space. It has, ya know, space travel and shit.  You, ya know, might expect that kinda thing in your sci-fi JRPG.
> 
> First entire godforsaken disk of SO3 was a crappy irrelevant sock fantasy setting with horrible dungeons you had to backtrack thrugh.
> 
> God I'll never play that game again.



The last hope is several times over worse till the end of time.
You can't even have fun in combat with the last hope.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 10, 2013)

I'm having plenty of fun in combat. I don't see how it's worse than SO3's system at all.

I also prefer the music from what I've heard thus far.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 12, 2013)

So I was poking around on Gamefaqs looking at old RPGs I'd never heard of when I stumbled across this:


What... what the fuck? O_o

This is the game:

I've never heard of it before.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 12, 2013)

WTF? Looks like some company's answer to SMT.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 12, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> So I was poking around on Gamefaqs looking at old RPGs I'd never heard of when I stumbled across this:
> 
> 
> What... what the fuck? O_o
> ...


Have a nice dream!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 13, 2013)

> Tales of Symphonia: Perfect Edition?a high-definition remaster of Tales of Symphonia and its sequel Dawn of the New World?is in development for PlayStation 3, according ?internal sources? of Spanish games site Koi-nya.
> 
> The outlet recently sat down with Tales series producer Hideo Baba at Expomanga in Madrid, where he was asked if he could confirm the rumor?s validity.
> 
> ...



If this is true I'm all over every bit of it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2013)

That'd annoy me if it was left only on the PS3


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 13, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> If this is true I'm all over every bit of it.



 I would not be shocked... The company is a port whore in term of Tales games..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 13, 2013)

Tales: We put that shit on EVERYTHIN'


*AS the fanbase wishes XD*

You should post Baba's response to that


----------



## Dream Brother (May 13, 2013)

Enjoying _Chrono Trigger_ at the moment. 

I wanted to try _Xenogears_ too, but it was never released here, so I'm out of luck. _Chrono Cross_ also sounds interesting, but that was never released here either. I'll probably just have to go for the PS2 version of _Persona 4_, if I can find a copy that isn't too expensive.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 13, 2013)

Just started replaying Lufia 2 on the SNES.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> If this is true I'm all over every bit of it.



Oh my, I really hope that comes to realization, :amazed    That would mean we get the other character's hidden specials, the extra costumes, and skits.  That would also mean that hidden store you find in the NA GameCube version finally opens.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 14, 2013)

I'm curious about how much they'd change Symphonia, if at all. The game's battle system is pretty dated, especially in comparison to more recent titles.

It'd also be nice to see them add more content to DotNW.



Malvingt2 said:


> I would not be shocked... The company is a port whore in term of Tales games..



Symphonia was already on PS2 so it's not like this is surprising.


----------



## vanhellsing (May 15, 2013)

I find funny how tales studio loves to backstab nintendo (bringing the ds tales to a full remake on the vita) and that rumor game most likely won`t come to the states because nintendo holds the translation and the dub


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 15, 2013)

vanhellsing said:


> I find funny how tales studio loves to backstab nintendo (bringing the ds tales to a full remake on the vita) and that rumor game most likely won`t come to the states because nintendo holds the translation and the dub



Well at least then they'd have a better excuse than their usual pussyfooting.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 15, 2013)

Playing brave story new traveler on Psp, looks fun so far


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 15, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> If this is true I'm all over every bit of it.



> Tales of Symphonia 

YEEEEEAAAAHHH-

> Dawn of the New World

FFUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCKKKK


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> > Tales of Symphonia
> 
> YEEEEEAAAAHHH-
> 
> ...



Make a new one based on the evolving life form for the 3rd you fuckers.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 15, 2013)

I have a better idea. Give us Tales of Destiny Directors Cut and 2. And Rebirth while they're at it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 15, 2013)

Seriously, Dawn of the New World's story is so shit, that it was mind numbing trying to read TheDarkId's LP on it and I practically dropped it.

I rather read Abyss than that and Abyss was just polarizing for me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 15, 2013)

Well I can honestly say I enjoyed Star Ocean 4 a lot more than Final Fantasy XIII. My sunny disposition going in paid off this time 'round.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well I can honestly say I enjoyed Star Ocean 4 a lot more than Final Fantasy XIII. My sunny disposition going in paid off this time 'round.



anything is better than 13


----------



## Gino (May 15, 2013)

Still playing lunar silver star harmony lol....and I'll be playing brave story next.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 15, 2013)

>dat feel when you have the Brave Story book

Feels good man.



> Well I can honestly say I enjoyed Star Ocean 4 a lot more than Final Fantasy XIII. My sunny disposition going in paid off this time 'round.



That's cuz you can actually PLAY Star Ocean 4. Story's OK. But 2's plot is so much better.


----------



## Planeptune (May 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Atelier Escha & Logy_ 






[YOUTUBE]m4yoG3Y-xc0[/YOUTUBE]
​





*Spoiler*: _Neptunia PP_ 






[YOUTUBE]DF8E3-qOlWE[/YOUTUBE]
​





*Spoiler*: _Fairy Fencer F_ 





​


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2013)

Very excited for Fencer F, especially since Tsunako is involved.


----------



## MCTDread (May 16, 2013)

Gino said:


> Still playing *lunar silver star harmony* lol....and I'll be playing brave story next.



One of my favorite games of all time.

 ATM playing Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days and I guess Digimon World: Dawn counts.....


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >dat feel when you have the Brave Story book
> 
> Feels good man.
> 
> ...


Brave story is good so farm ,only thing i hate is those freaking birds man, i cannot manage to get another black/white birds 

My next game will be So 2 for psp ,i ninjad from a good friend of mine that got tons of psp games XD


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2013)

The only downside to Second Evolution is that normal mode is way way too damn easy. That shit on the PS1, enemies did not want to die and hit like trucks when they do. It was the best.

That and a smaller battlefield.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 18, 2013)

I can't play PSP games so I guess I'm stuck with a fan translated ROM of the SNES SO1 (there is one, right? I would think so) and the PSX version of SO2.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 18, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The only downside to Second Evolution is that normal mode is way way too damn easy. That shit on the PS1, enemies did not want to die and hit like trucks when they do. It was the best.
> 
> That and a smaller battlefield.


Woah, ive heard that psp version of SO 2 was betetr than first, plus it have some additional goodies and voice acting is actually better.
I will try it sometime tomorrow and i will post my thoughts


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2013)

You'll start noticing with the 3 hit normal combo and enemies dropping like flies if you ever played the PS1 version.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2013)

At least getting Galaxy and Universe mode is much more simpler than how it was on the PS1 version. Kill 2000 monsters as opposed to almost half of the voice collection complete.


----------



## Scizor (May 18, 2013)

A Tales of Symphonia port?

Why not


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 18, 2013)

I'd prefer an Aselia port^


I need phantasia again

It'd be great if they actually had Team Symphonia do Knight of Ratatosk


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 19, 2013)

So i started SO2 on psp , so far all good, the music is nice and they fixed a lot of translations errors and voice acting is better.
Im about to steal mischief from Filia in Kurki( they changed the name properly) but i was wondering. is it the same as PSX verison where you steal during PA you do not lose affections with other character or they change it ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 19, 2013)

Hmm now im into dilemma, i thinking to recruit either Ashton or Opera but i hate Ernets and i have no clue if i skip recruiting him will have any major negative son the ending


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 19, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> So i started SO2 on psp , so far all good, the music is nice and they fixed a lot of translations errors and voice acting is better.
> Im about to steal mischief from Filia in Kurki( they changed the name properly) but i was wondering. is it the same as PSX verison where you steal during PA you do not lose affections with other character or they change it ?



Most likely the same. But nothing but a few gallons of Love Potions can't fix.



LivingHitokiri said:


> Hmm now im into dilemma, i thinking to recruit either Ashton or Opera but i hate Ernets and i have no clue if i skip recruiting him will have any major negative son the ending



Depends if you like Hurricane Slash or Alpha On One.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 19, 2013)

I recall licking Opera due to her range attack and getting down the annoying fliers, Claude alone is more than enough to handle stuff since i got the sword and lotus eater  from the goodies box . Thing is, i do not remember if i  i recuit Opera later on and decline to the forest to find Ernest, will Opera leave the party or i can have her without Ernest?
Ernest even if you get the awesome battle suits i find quite useless and irritating 

Anyway, Alpha on one is cool but i prefer Hyperlauncher XD or i think i did when i last time played 


About pickpocketing, is there anything else to steal besides the goodies box and mischief  and the battle suits?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 19, 2013)

Weapons and stuff you'd normally won't get till late in the game or stuff used for item creation to get better shit. Though you would have to know who to pocket. Which I forget besides the one in Click since it's been years.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 19, 2013)

Hahaha, just finished the Tournament , managed to beat the semifinals ogre barely  and then i went to fight DIAS and i forgot that he is immune to damage, the hell is this cheap shit, i wan to kick his ass  
Also, screw Rena, im going with Celine as ending , she is much better.


----------



## MCTDread (May 19, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the Time and Eternity game.


----------



## Planeptune (May 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]FYOeel2w4KU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 26, 2013)

I intend to make the preorder either today or tomorrow. Especially for all the extra goodies that come with it.


----------



## Planeptune (May 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]qT8bLg3GmPc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2013)

Can someone recommend an anime styled RPG on PS3 which isn't too shabby?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 28, 2013)

Star Ocean 4
Valkyria Chronicles
Ni no Kuni
Disgaea 3 & 4
Neptunia 2 & Victory (yes I'm serious)
Mugen Souls
Trinity Universe
Record of Agarest Wars 1, 2, Zero
Atelier Rorona, Totori, Meruru, Ayesha
Tales of Graces F

We barely got shit this gen.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 29, 2013)

Namco Bandai Games' European division began streaming a video to celebrate the Tales of series' 15 anniversary in the West. The video looks back at key titles in the franchise starting with Tales of Phantasia to the West's most recent release, Tales of Xillia. 

[YOUTUBE]LSKABWwC9ss[/YOUTUBE]

Tales of Festival event is on June 6th which is an event where new tales games are usually announced. If they got that Symphonia game in the works then it'll be announced there. Or maybe a whole new tales game. Can't wait either way come June 6th.

Imported Xillia in early May and beat it a couple days ago. Gonna do the extra stuff, then beat Jude's side, then buy Xillia 2.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 29, 2013)

Can't wait till Xillia comes out over here

In August


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 29, 2013)

I bought the Dhaos and school uniform for Milla. She looks good in any outfit. Using the Dhaos costume though, she looks badass in that.

Edit: Leia and Rowen battle showcase vids released by Namco Bandai Europe

[YOUTUBE]ZxWv44D1uJU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]tu4pJNzYzw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 30, 2013)

*Must go back to work and earn overtime so I can buy a PS3... NOW*


----------



## Scizor (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 30, 2013)

Pretty nice, though I'll still take the Milla figure. I can take a guess what those DLC costumes will be since I have them on my JP file.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2013)

Wow, I'm tempted on getting the LE edition.:amazed


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 30, 2013)

Gotten Izuna 2: The Unemployed Ninja Returns earlier today. Game's difficult as fuck.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 31, 2013)

Dang it... I'm going to have to pre-order Tales of Xillia before I buy a PS3...


----------



## Scizor (May 31, 2013)

I wonder what the Tales of festival will bring us today/tomorrow


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 31, 2013)

Favorite time of the year to be a tales fan.

Last year was Xillia 2 announcement, doubt it'll be another mothership title so I'm guessing a remaster of one of the older games.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 1, 2013)

Just saw the stream, the rumors were true! 

Symphonia HD remake for PS3, Knight of Ratatosk/Dawn of the New World included!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 1, 2013)

Double posting to say that we have confirmation of localization!



Thank you based Namco!

[YOUTUBE]tgMBLBLzJXo[/YOUTUBE]

Thank you based Baba!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 1, 2013)

Certainly importing the Japan version since I don't feel like waiting for the localized version. New drawn cut-ins for the Mystic Artes too, can't wait to get my hands on this.

Festival Vid:

[YOUTUBE]uIawNinP-Q4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2013)

Good news all around.... might pick up. I didn't play the PS2 version..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2013)

I'll probably pick it up as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 1, 2013)

Should make the 3rd one about that dog creature that evolves.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2013)

ToS bundle!

This also boosts Lloyd's chance to be in Smash 4 

Also dat art of the ToSup/ToSC


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


> ToS bundle!
> 
> *This also boosts Lloyd's chance to be in Smash 4 *



how? it is not in a Nintendo console

he took a hit with this..


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> how? it is not in a Nintendo console
> 
> he took a hit with this..



If you put it that way, yes.

But it's also new attention for a character that is currently featured in two games which are on nintendo consoles.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 1, 2013)

I have only one thing to say...well two things. Not remaking DotNW? Missed opportunity of epic frakkin' proportions. AND WHERE THE FUCK IS PHANTASIA?!

I need all of Aselia. ALL OF IT.

For shame Namco. 

You know its going to be weird if the WII U gets this and Shadows of the Eternals on it( would be like the second coming of the Gamecube)

But at this point it may get neither.

Oh well looks like we wont have any Aselia characters in Smash(they are in the Sony corner spotlight at the moment). Guy and Luke it is.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh well looks like we wont have any Aselia characters in Smash(they are in the Sony corner spotlight at the moment). Guy and Luke it is.



But Symphonia was a big succes on the gamecube.



I really hope they look at it the way I'm looking at it, as not including Lloyd would be a shame.

Luke's also awesome, don't get me wrong, but Lloyd is more of an icon imo.


----------



## Matador (Jun 1, 2013)

On the subject of Smash 4... 

Has there been any new information released to the public pertaining to the characters,,, or anything?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2013)

N said:


> On the subject of Smash 4...
> 
> Has there been any new information released to the public pertaining to the characters,,, or anything?



Nope (as far as I know).

It seems they're saving it all for June 11.


----------



## Matador (Jun 1, 2013)

Ahh, that's not too far from now.

Here's to hoping Masked Man becoming a character.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2013)

N said:


> Ahh, that's not too far from now.
> 
> Here's to hoping Masked Man becoming a character.



Indeed =D

Also, Masked Man? From which series?


----------



## Matador (Jun 1, 2013)

From Mother 3.

He's the most likely character to get in, if Nintendo decides to implement another Mother character.

Simply put, the moar Mother characters, the better.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2013)

N said:


> From the Mother 3.
> 
> He's the most likely character to get in, if Nintendo decides to implement another Mother character.
> 
> Simply put, the moar Mother characters, the better.



Ah yeah, that'd be awesome too


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 1, 2013)

This better be good Square...


----------



## Planeptune (Jun 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]b12gn8tLfZA[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]RQQWGqrTdWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 2, 2013)

So hyped right now since I just beat that dick of a boss in the extra dungeon for xillia. I must've been trash talking at my TV for a minute after I beat him.

Beating him unlocked the fell arms power, time to wreck some shit in the arena.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 2, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> This better be good Square...


Hey 4 was good, in its own way!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 2, 2013)

I thought 4 was OK, not as good as 3 but good enough for me. Myuria was a big reason as to why.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 2, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> I thought 4 was OK, not as good as 3 but good enough for me. Myuria was a big reason as to why.


What about 2, i thought 2 was superior to all SO combined 
Only thing to like about Myuria is her ears,


Also, why do i have this feeling that we will barely see any jrpgs announced in E 3?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey gais, so I have Disgaea 3 and 4 and I haven't played them ever. I have Disgaea 2 online on PSN, but i haven't really been able to get into it. I wanted kinda to play them in a  row, but 2 is really strangleholding that. 

What do you guys recommend? Tough it out with 2 while just thinking of the goodies for the 3 and 4, or skip it and then come back to 2 when I'm all 3 and 4'd out.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 2, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> What about 2, i thought 2 was superior to all SO combined
> Only thing to like about Myuria is her ears,
> 
> 
> Also, why do i have this feeling that we will barely see any jrpgs announced in E 3?



Still gotta play 2 before I pass a verdict on that. I borrowed 1 and 2 from a friend but never got around to it. 

If you waitng for JRPGs then your best bet is TGS. Just a guess but isn't E3 an event mainly for western devs?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 2, 2013)

Goova said:


> Hey gais, so I have Disgaea 3 and 4 and I haven't played them ever. I have Disgaea 2 online on PSN, but i haven't really been able to get into it. I wanted kinda to play them in a  row, but 2 is really strangleholding that.
> 
> What do you guys recommend? Tough it out with 2 while just thinking of the goodies for the 3 and 4, or skip it and then come back to 2 when I'm all 3 and 4'd out.


I would start from the first one ,because i still believe it is the best int he series, otherwise play them 2,3,4 it doesnt matter .



Kurokami Medaka said:


> Still gotta play 2 before I pass a verdict on that. I borrowed 1 and 2 from a friend but never got around to it.
> 
> If you waitng for JRPGs then your best bet is TGS. Just a guess but isn't E3 an event mainly for western devs?


I thought E3 was where the big triple A games where announced, not just western.
My worries depends on what the gaming industry focuses mainly on, too much fps and general shooting around, i wonder when people will get bored of this shit.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2013)

New Tales of Xillia Trailer



Looks awesome =D


----------



## Nois (Jun 6, 2013)

So I picked up EarthBound a few days back. Was planning to do it for a long time, as I missed out on it in my youth. Shit's epic


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 6, 2013)

Scizor said:


> New Tales of Xillia Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome =D



I liked the trailer, though dub Gaius isn't as good as JP Gaius but I'm not dissatisfied. Just as a tip to people though, the Tales of Xillia series is the darkest tales game no contest. The first game showed it slightly but the second game made it perfectly clear of that. Oh, and that narrator....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is the original Maxwell




Also, dem ufotable cutscenes.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

Figured this would be the best place to post this news.

They have ruled out a woman now

Project Diva F is getting localized!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2013)

Excited about Tales of Xillia.


----------



## Planeptune (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Planeptune (Jun 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IyQgyfLkgTw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 19, 2013)

You japanese peoplt, DRAW BETTER EYEBROWS


----------



## Esura (Jun 19, 2013)

Neptune is the best CPU, throwing that out there.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 20, 2013)

So, Ni No Kuni is taking longer than expected. The game is trying to get me to grind, but I say nay, super conservative 30 minute boss fights are fine by me; fuck grinding.


----------



## Esura (Jun 20, 2013)

Ni No Kuni is an incredibly boring game. I've yet to finish it and I had it since day one.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2013)

I haven't started it.  I basically bought it to support the genre more than anything else.


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2013)

Esua gonna esua


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2013)

I've still gotta get in on Ni No Kuni, as well as the Hyperdimension Neptunia games.

I guess it's good I'm not buying a PS4 until next year.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RQO3W4JcXg[/YOUTUBE]

Just because..


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2013)

Ni no Kuni is extremely boring and hand-holdy for the first 8 hours, and it floods you with endless menu's. No blame here.

Also, the story is pretty poor. No better than a children's bed time story. Though not without some charm.


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2013)

Yep

Esua be Gnomes dupe

I knew it

my sherlock holmes deductive skills


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2013)

You need a pipe. Pipe's are cool.


----------



## The World (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 21, 2013)

Gnome said:


> So, Ni No Kuni is taking longer than expected. The game is trying to get me to grind, but I say nay, super conservative 30 minute boss fights are fine by me; fuck grinding.



The Volcano area and up without solid levels and trained Familiars, as well as a good know how of the battle mechanics will FUCK YOU UP.



> Also, the story is pretty poor. No better than a children's bed time story. Though not without some charm.



It's a Ghibli story, what were you exactly expecting?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 21, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The Volcano area and up without solid levels and trained Familiars, as well as a good know how of the battle mechanics will FUCK YOU UP.


Took a while to get into the groove of it, but I'm managing. The ice wolf boss did fuck me up a bit though.




> It's a Ghibli story, what were you exactly expecting?



Not much, which is what I got. I bought it mainly because the art was cool honestly.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 21, 2013)

I bought a PS3 just so I could justify pre-ordering Tales of Xillia.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 21, 2013)

yet to play Ni No Kuni, it is really that boring?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RQO3W4JcXg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Just because..


Looks cool.  But the WiiU is dead.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 21, 2013)

I did play Xenoblade in a dead console...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah.  I have played some sweet games on dead consoles as well.  But I actually owned the dead consoles.  I didn't have to buy them specifically for the game.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 21, 2013)

Are they're any decent RPG's for the 3DS other than Etrian Odyssey?


Rukia said:


> Looks cool.  But the WiiU is dead.


Lol the Wii U isn't dead.... yet.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 21, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> yet to play Ni No Kuni, it is really that boring?



Boring? Not really. Just a REALLY slow start up during the beginning. Or at least during the first 8 hours. The game starts to get in the swing of things starting around the Volcano area. Or at least during the desert town where you get your second character and gain the ability to get new monsters on your team.

Gameplay wise? It's not a bad game by any stretch of the imagination. It leans towards like a more active version of Dragon Quest.

Story is very simply but none the less charming and that and the characters have heart to them.


----------



## Planeptune (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2013)

Hopefully it is released on the Vita over here. I'll skip the first one on the PS3 if it means being able to play a superior remake on a portable.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 26, 2013)

Not a bad idea, usually Neptune games get localized at some point. I think this will be no different.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 27, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> yet to play Ni No Kuni, it is really that boring?



Yes.
It's more suited to be a movie not a 80 hour long game.
Movies are what they are good at.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Not a bad idea, usually Neptune games get localized at some point. I think this will be no different.



Especially since whenever I say I want to get into the series, I'm usually told by someone that the first one is skippable because of a meh story and boring gameplay, and that the second one is much more enjoyable. 

So I'm definitely excited for the first one to be remade with a revamped story and much more streamlined gameplay.  

I guess I'll hold off on Mk2 and Victory until I play the first one's remake.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 27, 2013)

Planeptune said:


>



oh ny


----------



## Planeptune (Jun 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Rebirth screenshots_


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm still playing Tales of Graces F and I'm just past the part where

*Spoiler*: __ 



Emeraude turns out to be a ***** and Richard/Lambda walks into that green light




can anyone tell me how many hours I still have left in the main story (without spoilers please)?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow, I can't remember shit about Tales of Graces.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 30, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'm still playing Tales of Graces F and I'm just past the part where
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Been a while for me but your certainly past the halfway point. Maybe 10-15 more hours? Somewhere around there I'd say. After that is the future arc, though that isn't too long.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 30, 2013)

Planeptune said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rebirth screenshots_



cute _moe _


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Been a while for me but your certainly past the halfway point. Maybe 10-15 more hours? Somewhere around there I'd say. After that is the future arc, though that isn't too long.



Thanks for the info.

Wow, and I thought the last boss I've faced was the final boss.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2013)

Planeptune said:


>



Get hyped son!


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2013)

I'll be more hyped when there's a release date for NA.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 2, 2013)

playing Anodyne

Enjoying it.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'll be more hyped when there's a release date for NA.



Point taken. 

I'm still waiting for Neptunia PP. T_T


----------



## Gnome (Jul 2, 2013)

Recent talk of Dart has me itchin to replay Legend of Dragoon.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2013)

Esura said:


> Point taken.
> 
> I'm still waiting for Neptunia PP. T_T



Neptunia games have a good track record, though, so I expect to see it in NA maybe sometime late this year or in the Spring next year.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Neptunia games have a good track record, though, so I expect to see it in NA maybe sometime late this year or in the Spring next year.



I hope so.

While we may have had good track records with mainline Neptunia games...I don't think we've ever gotten an idol game localized here before...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 2, 2013)

Esura said:


> I hope so.
> 
> While we may have had good track records with mainline Neptunia games...I don't think we've ever gotten an idol game localized here before...



No since idols aren't a main attraction here. I think an Idolmaster game got localized recently though so there may be hope.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 2, 2013)

Vocaloid has a demo on PSN. For like weeks.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm aware, but its still a small sampling of idol type games. Like I said, its a sign of hope to see more like those.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2013)

I want more Twitter followers....



Kurokami Medaka said:


> No since idols aren't a main attraction here. I think an Idolmaster game got localized recently though so there may be hope.



No hope with that. Not only was the IDOLM@STER game that rhythm game spin off shit, but it was on iOS only for like 50 bucks for each game....not including the DLC which is also over priced as all shit. Shit is dead on arrival.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Vocaloid has a demo on PSN. For like weeks.



Rhythm game. 

Also....TENGAKU WOOOOOO!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 2, 2013)

Dat Worlds End Dancehall.


----------



## Esura (Jul 2, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Dat Worlds End Dancehall.



That was a pretty hot one too, but hard to get the timing down.

Tengaku blew my mind though from beginning to end. I'm a Kagamine Rin fan 4 lyfer now.

EDIT: LOL I still got more posts than you despite my hiatus lol.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 2, 2013)

Esura said:


> That was a pretty hot one too, but hard to get the timing down.
> 
> Tengaku blew my mind though from beginning to end. I'm a Kagamine Rin fan 4 lyfer now.
> 
> EDIT: LOL I still got more posts than you despite my hiatus lol.



What can I say, real life got me by the balls and ain't letting go.

Elsword does too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 3, 2013)

> Tales of series producer Hideo Baba is promising surprise news this week.
> 
> “I will bring surprise information to Europe and North America in the 4th and the 6th,” Baba wrote on Twitter. “Don’t miss each stage events!!”


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 3, 2013)

It had damn well better not be Tales of Vesperia being localized.  I just bought Vesperia F like ONE HOUR AGO, Japanese import and everything. I'm gonna feel like such a sucker if that's what it is.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 3, 2013)

So Im not the only person who plays Elsword cool


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 3, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> So Im not the only person who plays Elsword cool



Yeah, I think I've made every class for each character. I got a level 60 Wind Sneaker but I've been playing my Void Princess lately. So many people are so butthurt of Infinity Sword though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 3, 2013)

I actually just made a level 40 infinity sword today lol. I had stopped playing back before all the third classes became available,  so I decided to get rid of all my characters and start from scratch.  I think I'm going to make a 3rd class raven now. I still prefer Chungs second class over his third so i might do that instead.

Do you think once all the 3rd class 2nd jobs become available they go ahead an introduce Ara to the cast?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 3, 2013)

I hope it's Xillia 2.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 3, 2013)

~Avant~ said:


> I actually just made a level 40 infinity sword today lol. I had stopped playing back before all the third classes became available,  so I decided to get rid of all my characters and start from scratch.  I think I'm going to make a 3rd class raven now. I still prefer Chungs second class over his third so i might do that instead.
> 
> Do you think once all the 3rd class 2nd jobs become available they go ahead an introduce Ara to the cast?



They very well could introduce Ara once all the Transform The Max classes are done. Though going by how long it takes to get a new class to NA it could very well take till around christmas/early 2014. At least they're getting here though.

My Sheath Knight was level 48 once IS came out and I saved up just enough points for Rage Cutter and Sword Blasting. Weapon Taker is deadly especially if you use the overheat system, just gotta watch your HP. Chung's Shelling Guardian class is fun, I was skeptical at first too. Dread Chase makes him so OP. Battle Magican got dem star balls and the Aura Speed Accelerator buff is the best buff in the game imo. Haven't really been feeling Trapping Ranger and Code Electra. Though to be fair I haven't gotten very far with them.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2013)

Yup, the Tales of Symphonia Chronicles will be getting dual audio.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 4, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Yup, the Tales of Symphonia Chronicles will be getting dual audio.



much better


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Yup, the Tales of Symphonia Chronicles will be getting dual audio.



Great news


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice, Mizuki Nana  as Colette.

Zelo's VA is pretty funny too, especially if you've watched the Tales of Festival.


----------



## Esura (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm actually curious about the English dub. Are they going to hunt down the previous actors for Symphonia or use the actors from DotnW for both games' HD version or perhaps bring in brand new people?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2013)

> Tales of Xillia 2 is headed to Europe, Namco Bandai announced at the Japan Expo in France this morning. Namco are targeting a 2014 release for the game.
> 
> Prior to that, Namco Bandai will release Tales of Xillia this August in North America and Europe.
> 
> Tales of Xillia 2 features a new protagonist named Ludger, and a girl named Elle. Characters from the first Tales of Xillia, including Jude and Milla, return as well.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 6, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Esura (Jul 6, 2013)

A win for all Tales of fans. I got a tweeters about it at work.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2013)

This is great news to hear.  Also very please with the dual audio for Symphonia.    But damn, my wallet and finding the time to complete those series.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 6, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> This is great news to hear.  Also very please with the dual audio for Symphonia.    But damn, *my wallet* and finding the time to complete those series.



You and me both.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 6, 2013)

So ToX2 is also coming... more reason to get Xillia in August


----------



## Planeptune (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2013)

I hope it's true, I'd rather have the Vita version.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 17, 2013)

So, currently playing through PS3 Vesperia.

Guh.  I have missed out on so much.  Yuri is easily the best Tales of protagonist.  He became one of my favorite Tales of characters about five minutes after popping the disc in.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 17, 2013)

There is a reason Yuri is always number one in the character popularity polls.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 17, 2013)

Talking about Vesperia: 

Sheena better wear that Judith outfit and the Rita outfit should be worn by Colette imo


----------



## Scizor (Jul 17, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Talking about Vesperia:
> 
> Sheena better wear that Judith outfit and the Rita outfit should be worn by Colette imo


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 17, 2013)

> Namco Bandai has trademarked three new Tales names in Japan.
> 
> They are:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 17, 2013)

Scizor said:


>



Hope other characters are getting costumes, too.  That was one thing I really liked about the Tales of games, though it seems that more and more of the costumes are not unlock-able but rather DLC, which puts a bad taste in my mouth.

I saw someone add up the costs of all the DLC for Xillia 1-2 and it came up to over *$200.*  That's obscene.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2013)

It's a busy time for Tales fans. Following on the heels of all the recent announcements comes news that Namco has trademarked three new titles, Tales of Zestoria, Tales of Creales, and Tales of Catastora.



As has been the case in the past, one of these titles will turn out to be the true name of the next game in the series, while the other two are misdirections.

Personally I'm hoping for Catastora.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh wait, I see that's already been posted.

Oh well, reposted for the new page.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 18, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's a busy time for Tales fans. Following on the heels of all the recent announcements comes news that Namco has trademarked three new titles, Tales of Zestoria, Tales of Creales, and Tales of Catastora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creales sounds nice... depending on how you say it. XD


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 18, 2013)

Starting Persona 4 now, never actually finished 
Gotta hope for a better ending than persona 3 tho!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2013)

Tales of Xillia's release date is so close


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 29, 2013)

I'll probably get Xillia since I have enjoyed all the more recent tales games I have played (Abyss, Vesperia, Graces F) but I really hope at some point they'll try to reinvent the series somehow. I like how it's still one of the few traditional RPGs around but it kinda sucks how every game feels overly familiar because they are all so similar, like there's no ambition at all to try and do something even better.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 29, 2013)

I think the tales series adds new aspects with each installment. Like for Xillia, there are two main characters, not just one. Each games battle systems aren't exactly the same either. Hideo Baba just feels like if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 29, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> I think the tales series adds new aspects with each installment. Like for Xillia, there are two main characters, not just one. Each games battle systems aren't exactly the same either. Hideo Baba just feels like if it ain't broke, don't fix it.



Which is a smart rule to follow. I'm so excited for Xillia. Been waiting for this game since it was first announced in Japan.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2013)

I hope I can finish Graces F before Xillia comes out.

Also: I hope Xillia'll have a more mature feel to it than Graces F. I might just be getting older, but Graces F strikes me as quite childish and clich?-ish (though I haven't beaten it yet).

Legendia, Symphonia, Abyss and Vesperia never struck me as childish or anything else bad, but I'm probably just biased.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 29, 2013)

As someone who has Xillia and beaten it, its anything but childish. Xillia and Xillia 2 is the darkest tales series to date.


----------



## Gino (Jul 29, 2013)

I have so many tales games to play.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> As someone who has Xillia and beaten it, its anything but childish. Xillia and Xillia 2 is the darkest tales series to date.



Great, can't wait


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 29, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> As someone who has Xillia and beaten it, its anything but childish. Xillia and Xillia 2 is the darkest tales series to date.



That's good, I wouldn't have minded the more lighthearted tone of Graces if the story hadn't been so cliched and formulaic plus Cheria is the worst Tales character IMHO (but it's balanced by Pascal being one of the best).

I'll be interested in seeing how dark Xillia 1 and 2 are, of the ones I've played Abyss was definitely the darkest followed by Vesperia and then Symphonia and then Graces being last. I had intended to play Legendia by this point (kinda lost time after playing The Last of Us three times in a row) but at this point I'll wait until after finishing Xillia when it comes out next week.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 1, 2013)

_mfw when I watch Choujigen Game Neptune: The Animation_


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 1, 2013)

One week till Xillia


----------



## Byrd (Aug 1, 2013)

Been looking forward to Xillia for a long time... Graces was alright but got bored with it near the ending...

I hope Xillia lives up to the expectations


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 1, 2013)

We actually just got the game delivered to Toys R Us (my second job) so I got to sneak a peek at the box real quick. But I've already got the full Collector's Edition pre-ordered at Gamestop.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2013)

Commercial for HD Symphonia.

[YOUTUBE]_278HDUvhBQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> One week till Xillia







Byrdman said:


> Been looking forward to Xillia for a long time... Graces was alright but got bored with it near the ending...
> 
> I hope Xillia lives up to the expectations



Same here =/ and me too!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]P11Kh6iktw4[/YOUTUBE]

Get hyped!


----------



## Fate115 (Aug 2, 2013)

You had me at hyped.


----------



## Doom85 (Aug 2, 2013)

Holy shit, that trailer is epic.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2013)

It's been too long since I played Tales of Symphonia, can't wait for the HD release.

I'm surprised they finally got dual audio into something.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Get hyped!



Awesome


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2013)

Too late to ask since I have already paid for it.  But Xillia is going to have dual audio, right?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 3, 2013)

No it won't, sadly enough. No one can be Sawashiro Miyuki for Milla, thats for sure.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2013)

RPGers want dual audio and they want it every fucking time.  Why aren't studios listening?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2013)

Rukia said:


> RPGers want dual audio and they want it every fucking time.  Why aren't studios listening?



Tales of Symphonia: Unisonant pack'll have dual audio.

But yes, I agree. Though I didn't expect Xillia to have dual audio.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 3, 2013)

Why is dual audio so important?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 3, 2013)

They need to hear the japanese whisper them to sleep at night.


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2013)

Why should it not be? I'd like to hear a game in it's original format before they bastardize it with washed up bottom bin actors

I actually had to keep Tales of the Abyss on mute it was so bad


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2013)

Then again with these kind of games they sometimes hire any fruit to make it extra Japanes-y even in Japan

It ain't respectable like the MGS franchise


----------



## The World (Aug 3, 2013)

Am I right Rukia or am I right?


----------



## Byrd (Aug 3, 2013)

The japanese voices are often a thousand times better than the American ones...

3 more days


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 3, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> The japanese voices are often a thousand times better than the American ones...
> 
> 3 more days



That simply isn't true. It's easy to say how great the Japanese voices are, though, when you can't actually understand what they're saying.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> That simply isn't true. It's easy to say how great the Japanese voices are, though, when you can't actually understand what they're saying.



It's how they say it not what they say.
Just like real life


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 3, 2013)

Except a person who doesn't speak Japanese can't really attest to how well a Japanese voice actor is doing their job.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 3, 2013)

The World said:


> Then again with these kind of games they sometimes hire any fruit to make it extra Japanes-y even in Japan
> 
> It ain't respectable like the MGS franchise



Tales of the Abyss had alright voice acting.
Something is wrong with you

And this is coming from the guy that gets pissed off with certain tones


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 3, 2013)

They put in a lot more work then American voice actors though. I mean, their careers rely solely on their voice acting ability. I think Amercian voice actors have other means of employment if VA fails for them. They're really getting younger too, Kido Ibuki is voice acting at age 15 for instance and she is very talented at such an age. 

This quote from someone's blog I follow on twitter says it all for me:



> Back in 2007 attendees of Anime Expo were treated to a visit by the voice actresses of the Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, Aya Hirano, Chihara Minori and Yuko Goto. One of the most embarrassing moments came with the M.C. asked the girls how they came to be professional voice actors, which in the case of the Japanese stars involved attending special "talent" schools for years and giving up much to realize their dream of going pro. When the English voice actors were asked the same question, the answers were basically, "I saw an ad in the newspaper, went down for an interview and got the job that day."


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 3, 2013)

Well of course some Japanese voice actors simply do their jobs well. But there are some non-Japanese speaking people that think the Japanese voice-overs are inherently superior to the English voice-overs.

Funnily enough, there are also some Japanese people that think our English voice-overs are better than theirs.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Well of course some Japanese voice actors simply do their jobs well. But there are some non-Japanese speaking people that think the Japanese voice-overs are inherently superior to the English voice-overs.
> 
> Funnily enough, there are also some Japanese people that think our English voice-overs are better than theirs.



Well yeah, you have to know the Japanese VA before you talk shit about anything or your point is just invalid. I feel I'm know enough to say that JP>ENG VAs though. Favorite is definitely Miyuki Sawashiro, her range is off the fuckin charts. Name it and she'll voice that role better than anyone ever could.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 3, 2013)

Something is wrong with you too^

Also phuck Aya Hirano.

The best english VA's work in games anyway.

Though Ill be honest some of the best VA work I've heard has been in German and Italian.

Yeah Italian lol.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 4, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> That simply isn't true. It's easy to say how great the Japanese voices are, though, when you can't actually understand what they're saying.



Thats what subtitles are for... and plus I do like to hear the game and its original context... 

Japanese VA often put more effort into their work, and you can tell it in their tone. 

but seriously Grandia completely changed my thought of English VA and Japanese VA... You seriously can look at a game completely different


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2013)

Do we know if Xillia will come with a Japanese audio?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 4, 2013)

Final Fantasy series has never had dual audio yet people buy it and still play it. Tales of Xillia doesn't have dual audio and people bitch because it doesn't have their JP audio.

Just buy the JP version if you want the JP audio so badly.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh Hai


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2013)

Some people prefer the Japanese voices and some people prefer the English voices, big deal.

What's important is that Xillia is only 5 days away 
Also, why aren't we spreading hype in the Tales of Xillia thread?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 4, 2013)

Apparently no one likes to post in Tales of threads.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2013)

Scizor said:


> some people prefer the English voices.


You fucking liar.  That isn't true.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2013)

Rukia said:


> You fucking liar.  That isn't true.



Yes it is; the diversity of opinions shouldn't be underestimated


----------



## The World (Aug 4, 2013)

Let's all play the Last of Us in French guys

Joel will sound so much better I promise


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2013)

Friday I get paid, ToX is mine.

BTW did anyone buy Time and Eternity?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2013)

I like P4G English Voice cast better than the Japanese


----------



## LMJ (Aug 4, 2013)

I......will have to agree with that statement. Not saying that the Jap audio isn't bad or anything.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 4, 2013)

Eng and JP, JP mostly have better VA since they actually train and take their jobs seriously. Though there are times where Eng VA can add flavor, like Hellsing's dub.


----------



## The World (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah Hellsing and Baccano are good examples of dub adding flavor and done right


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 4, 2013)

^QFT

Now.. seriously someone go find the Tales of thread. Its been in the abyss for far too long

Meanwhile Im going to infect everyone with Exestetra


----------



## LMJ (Aug 4, 2013)

I am playing Tales of the Abyss as we speak on my 3ds


----------



## LMJ (Aug 4, 2013)

I played it back on the ps2 when it came out, so doing it again.


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 5, 2013)

Hope they make a new Dragon Quest non mmo for PS4, DQ8 was just a masterpiece


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 5, 2013)

took me over two years but finally beat xenoblade chronicles today. now i guess i should beat last story and graces f before getting xillia. i'm so bad at finishing games these days. D:


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 5, 2013)

Not beating Xenoblade unitl now isnt so bad^

I played the game for around 100 or so extra hours because I didnt want it to end XD As have a lot of other people I know.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 8, 2013)

> Following  for ?Tales of Zestoria,? ?Tales of Creales,? and ?Tales of Castora,? Namco Bandai has trademarked the names ?Tales of Zestiria? and ?Tales of Zestias? in Japan.
> 
> By the sound of it, the next entry in the Tales series will be Tales of Zest-something.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 8, 2013)

Zestoreales.

Calling it.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 20, 2013)

Disgeaea 4: I am now level 52 with almost 84 hours total playing(1st game-trough) and also am at Episode 5: The Angel of Avarice atm(reached it this morning)+ revived 200 times. 

After narrowly beating the 1st act/chapter(!?) of Episode 5,I could finally create a nekomata and a skeletal dragon as new character classes(21th and 22th on the party base).Which I did 2 days and 10 hours play time(73th hour)ago. 

The crazy thing: both the dragon( 401 HP) and nekomata(449 HP)are currently level 18,while using them for the last ~10 hours play time only!! 

But the funny thing: I have 11 character classes (_1 blue mage,2 pvt prinnies,1 cpt prinny,1 cu sith,1 red skull,1 catsaber,1 thief,1 ghost,1 rogue,1 eryngi_) *between level 20-32,who haven't reach 400/450 HP yet(some of them are since the beginning of the game ffs! this is actually all without using the various weights as equipment!!)* 

Seems like insanity is important with this game


----------



## Esura (Aug 20, 2013)

Took out the Golden Mage Knight in Xillia. Need to get my characters to max level for some easy GP then off to Milla's route I go. I'm going to be so OP with a NG+ Milla route.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2013)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Disgeaea 4: I am now level 52 with almost 84 hours total playing(1st game-trough) and also am at Episode 5: The Angel of Avarice atm(reached it this morning)+ revived 200 times.
> 
> After narrowly beating the 1st act/chapter(!?) of Episode 5,I could finally create a nekomata and a skeletal dragon as new character classes(21th and 22th on the party base).Which I did 2 days and 10 hours play time(73th hour)ago.
> 
> ...


You're supposed to level faster than that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 20, 2013)

I want to play Tales of the Abyss on a 3DS XL now.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 20, 2013)

Just finished beating TofA on 3ds last week.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 20, 2013)

^ I've got 4 playthroughs done already, I missed something with Guy's costume sidequest so Im going to play through that eventually


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You're supposed to level faster than that.


How's that??


----------



## Scizor (Aug 23, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> ^ I've got 4 playthroughs done already, I missed something with Guy's costume sidequest so Im going to play through that eventually



About Tales of the Abyss: are all costumes of the playstation 2 version also in the 3DS version?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 23, 2013)

??


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> About Tales of the Abyss: are all costumes of the playstation 2 version also in the 3DS version?



3DS version is definite version

Because of the increased loading times


----------



## Scizor (Aug 23, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> 3DS version is definite version
> 
> Because of the increased loading times



I take that as a yes, thanks!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 23, 2013)

I want them to remake tales of destiny tales of eternia tales of rebirth and tales of destiny 2

Then release them on the 3DS/Vita and then port the Hearts R and Innocence R to the 3DS too.

Swimming in all that tales of money

and then release more spin offs LMAO


----------



## Scizor (Aug 28, 2013)

It's a game for smartphones, so I'm not sure if this'll be as great as the previous titles.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-CeZDw0DECU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Oct 1, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> [YOUTUBE]-CeZDw0DECU[/YOUTUBE]





Can't wait.


----------



## Daxter (Oct 1, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> [YOUTUBE]-CeZDw0DECU[/YOUTUBE]








I'm halfway through my second play on Tales of Xillia, looking to platinum this bitch.  Milla's story is better than Jude's, from the bits that are unique to it anyway. I suppose it's because she's not a Tales of leading man-child. 

Also, Elise's maid costume and Leia's idolmaster costume.


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]qYES_6WRqiM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]whuIoCxUmGQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]lBCmbCse5es[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]9v7cw_obQBM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2013)

It looks like the English release of Tales of Symphonia Chronicles is getting a Collector's Edition. 


Dammit my wallet. :amazed


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 16, 2013)

Fire Emblem & Etrian Odyssey


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 16, 2013)

Just a heads up guys, the Collector's Edition of Tales of Symphonia Collector's Edition will only have 15,000 copies made available so anyone who wants it probably shouldn't put it off too long in terms of pre-ordering. Pre-ordered my copy at Gamestop just now.


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]w6Vv1prgjvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 22, 2013)

Europe isn't forgotten by Namco.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yGPSbvSgn1E[/YOUTUBE]
you fucks better watch this


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Planeptune (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Planeptune (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Daxter (Oct 26, 2013)

Disgaea D2...



_Yes._


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 26, 2013)

Also Phantasy Star quartet


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _It's out!  Here we go, good to go, Nepu-tun-nue!_


----------



## Planeptune (Nov 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2bgpkjmlBkc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2013)

Bad year for JRPG's.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 3, 2013)

I hope Re;Birth 1 gets localized soon.


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Bad year for JRPG's.



Play Ni No Kuni you rube


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjZuxAWb8a8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 4, 2013)

Fire Emblem ... Maplestory ...


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah Fire Emblem is good shit too


----------



## Daxter (Nov 4, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Bad year for JRPG's.



Tales of Xillia and Disgaea D2 say hi. :sanji


----------



## Yagura (Nov 4, 2013)

Etrian Odyssey IV, Shin Megami Tensei IV... Mario and Luigi: Dream Team...


----------



## Byrd (Nov 4, 2013)

It hasn't been like it was in older years but it was alright...


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 4, 2013)

The World said:


> Yeah Fire Emblem is good shit too



I hope they do a remake of some of the older ones.


----------



## Planeptune (Nov 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sqE7Ulo5cow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byrd (Nov 15, 2013)

Tales of Xillia at higher difficulties is something serious... it seems like when the bosses get low on health... they start spamming like crazy


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 15, 2013)

Re;Birth 2 is getting released in March 2014 in Japan, and we westerners don't even have a release date for Re;Birth 1 yet.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 16, 2013)

Replaying Phantasy Star 2, as I never finished it.


----------



## eluna (Nov 16, 2013)

Next year I gonna finish SMT:Nocturne,now I gonna ressurrect my psp and play Lunar Silver Star Story


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 16, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Bad year for JRPG's.



Personally I feel it's a bad time for console JRPGs (at least from what I've played), but handheld JRPGs are thriving from what I've seen; the two mix together perfectly (Etrian Odyssey, Fire Emblem). Then again I'm heavily biased against many modern JRPGs and Square Enix as a whole, so who am I to talk?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Tales of Xillia at higher difficulties is something serious... it seems like when the bosses get low on health... they start spamming like crazy



Lol, true.  Not only that but you have to land more hits on them to break their guard before going into a combo. 

Just finished earning my first Platinum trophy with this game though it was a pain in the butt to get the sub event trophy to complete it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 16, 2013)

eluna said:


> Next year I gonna finish SMT:Nocturne,now I gonna ressurrect my psp and play Lunar Silver Star Story



Same. Trying to get all the endings; Going for True Neutral and stuck on the Red Temple with the shadow BS.


----------



## Daxter (Nov 16, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Tales of Xillia at higher difficulties is something serious... it seems like when the bosses get low on health... they start spamming like crazy



Oooh really. Good, 'cause I finished it on Moderate first, then Hard, and when I finish Disgaea up I wanna go back for a third playthrough on Chaos (and grab up the last few trophies I need for a Platinum). I hope it delivers.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2013)

I know there are folks here who got Guided Fate Paradox. Shit refined Zettai Hero Project's gameplay and is addicting as hell. 

>clocked in 24 hours
>lvl 427


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 22, 2013)

Gender: Male
Posts: 3204


View Profile Email Personal Message (Online)


Best JRPGs for the PS3
? on: Today at 05:57:33 PM ?
	Reply with quoteQuote Modify messageModify
In preparation for X/X-2, I will be getting a new Playstation 3. I've already played Star Ocean The Last Hope(Yay) and Final Fantasy XIII(Nay) and these are the games I've had recommended to me as the best for the PS3:

Tales of Graces F
Tales of Xillia
Atelier Meruru
Ni No Kuni
Eternal Sonata

And of course since the Ateller game is part of a trilogy, I gotta play the other two. Oh and the one Tales game has a sequel coming so assuming I like that a lot, that's another game to play.

That a good list to start off with?


----------



## Byrd (Nov 22, 2013)

Haven't played the Atelier series so I don't know but the list besides that is solid

Start with Eternal Sonata since its the shortest out of all of them


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xqf50Yxkyc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 28, 2013)

I think i might buy tales of xillia for christmas any thoughts?


----------



## Gino (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 28, 2013)

Heh ok i shall love me some tales games still have'nt beat Graces.


----------



## Daxter (Nov 29, 2013)

Vespy89 said:


> I think i might buy tales of xillia for christmas any thoughts?



You shall not regret it my child.


----------



## Vespy89 (Nov 29, 2013)

Is it a long game? i need a lengthy game graces seemed kinda short.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 1, 2013)

Depends, it's around 50 hrs if you do all the side quests.


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 1, 2013)

Has anyone in here played YS for the Vita yet? Just wondering if you could share your thoughts.


----------



## The World (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 1, 2013)

I read the next tales game will be called zesteria or something like that.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Dec 15, 2013)

Guise, it's all about....


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 25, 2013)

Have any of you played Ni-No-Kuni:wrath of the white witch?


----------



## Max Thunder (Dec 26, 2013)

Vespy89 said:


> Have any of you played Ni-No-Kuni:wrath of the white witch?



Yes, I have and I have to say, it was one of the best games I've played with a solid storyline in 2013


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 26, 2013)

Vespy89 said:


> Have any of you played Ni-No-Kuni:wrath of the white witch?


It's GOTY easily.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2013)

Vespy89 said:


> Have any of you played Ni-No-Kuni:wrath of the white witch?



Still don't like it.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 27, 2013)

> *Dragon Quest XI Won’t Be For Smartphones Says Dragon Quest Creator*
> 
> Takehiro Andou, a Square Enix mobile developer who worked on titles such as Crystal Defenders has his own feature blog in Famitsu magazine, where he recently spoke with Dragon Quest creator Yuji Horii to talk about possibilities for the next game in the series.
> 
> ...




Dodged that bullet.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 8, 2014)

What do you guys think of _Trails in the Sky_? Worth playing?


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 8, 2014)

Dream Brother said:


> What do you guys think of _Trails in the Sky_? Worth playing?



Yes, go for it. 

The Legend of Heroes is an excellent series, period.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 8, 2014)

Dream Brother said:


> What do you guys think of _Trails in the Sky_? Worth playing?


Yes yes and another yes. Sora no Kiseki are fantastic, i have been waiting all this years for someone to publish Second chapter outside Japan and its happening this summer.
The first chapter should be coming out soon on steam  which is worth more than the psp one imo.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 8, 2014)

Trails is okay, worth a shot.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 8, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Yes yes and another yes. Sora no Kiseki are fantastic, i have been waiting all this years for someone to publish Second chapter outside Japan and its happening this summer.
> The first chapter should be coming out soon on steam  which is worth more than the psp one imo.



>dat feel that we don't get Sen no Kiseki

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2U3SyD4Y90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 9, 2014)

We might get more if FC and SC sell well on steam, the whole reason we get SC to begin with is due to Ys sales on steam, so i keep believing in Xseed and the fans !


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 14, 2014)

UMMMM, hey, Tales of Xiliia goes on sale for 10 bucks on PSN tomorrow.

Down from 40. Should I buy it? I loved Tales of Symphonia way back in the gamecube days, but it has been quite awhile.


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2014)

wow really?

Thanks for the heads up man, I'm gonna pick that up as well.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 14, 2014)

yeah, a bunch of stuff is actualy really cheap, especially with ps plus. Crysis 3 is 5 bucks, lol


----------



## eluna (Jan 14, 2014)

Just finish Lunar 1 harmony in my psp,great game I just wonder why they don't remake Lunar 2 :/ in psp too


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2014)

It's only $10 for PS+ members, iirc. Otherwise it's $20. Still 50% off if $40 is the regular price.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 19, 2014)

I can't bring myself to finish Fire Emblem: Awakening


----------



## Faelan (Feb 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]lOdAGUVa-MM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Feb 14, 2014)

My jprg fan blood is boiling....


----------



## Faelan (Feb 14, 2014)

Music is probably top notch considering the composer.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZDgtBlzJ0wE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Millefeuille (Feb 16, 2014)

Trails in the sky is love <3
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYBsYkEeK4A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ? (Feb 17, 2014)

Suikoden, come back. T_T


----------



## Faelan (Feb 20, 2014)

8/10. As expected.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]SGR_IOKxuuA[/YOUTUBE]

Just under 4 days away before I get my hands on this.


----------



## Faelan (Feb 22, 2014)

I tried to preorder the CE edition at my local gamestop but they don't have anymore to reserve BUT if no one picks up theirs then I can take one for myself. God let someone not pick up theirs.


----------



## Faelan (Feb 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZeVIxbUx1x0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2014)

Lol, just picked up my CE copy of Symphonia Chronicles and have logged a bit of hours on it already.  Brings back very nice memories from the Game Cube version and the extras from the box are very nice indeed.    Interesting enough if you have Graces F and Xillia on your save file your get the cameo costumes from Abyss, Xillia 1&2, and Vesperia unlocked.


----------



## Faelan (Feb 26, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, just picked up my CE copy of Symphonia Chronicles and have logged a bit of hours on it already.  Brings back very nice memories from the Game Cube version and the extras from the box are very nice indeed.    Interesting enough if you have Graces F and Xillia on your save file your get the cameo costumes from Abyss, Xillia 1&2, and Vesperia unlocked.



OMG the opening just hit my nostalgia nerves so hard. So glad I got this game

Edit: Kratos got Ludger's outfit? Shit just got real.


----------



## Millefeuille (Feb 27, 2014)

> sees in title SMT I comin in english
>Hypes herslef to the max
>reads article about it bein an ios port
>cries rivers


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 27, 2014)

I just recently got into the Atelier series its quite interesting.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 2, 2014)

Got my copy of Symphonia Chronicles today


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 2, 2014)

Millefeuille said:


> > sees in title SMT I comin in english
> >Hypes herslef to the max
> >reads article about it bein an ios port
> >cries rivers



Aw, come ON! Dammit...well, maybe I can get this one just once. And 2 if they decide to bring that over.


----------



## Faelan (Mar 4, 2014)

I got Time and Eternity the other day. This is my kinda game.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 5, 2014)

i got Mugen souls and tales of symphonia chronicles i'm a total sucker for tales games.


----------



## Max Thunder (Mar 5, 2014)

Currently playing Ys Memories of Celceta - enjoying it so far!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 5, 2014)

I find the combat for ToS off putting at times, it's very slow compared to later titles.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 5, 2014)

The battle system is by far the slowest paced battle system i've played is it the longest tales game?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyone know where i can get tales of xillia or tales of symphonia cheap? I missed the 2 recent tales of xillia sales on PSN.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 5, 2014)

hmm try your local gamestop? or maybe a press start video game store?


----------



## Millefeuille (Mar 6, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Currently playing Ys Memories of Celceta - enjoying it so far!



Ys <3
Still haven't played all of em and i need to.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok I'm a total noob in RPG genre as I've played little to none of these, but I picked up Ni no Kuni recently and just can't stop playing this. Clocked over 80h already, this game is a fricking masterpiece. The only beef that I have with it is cheap AI, but other than that, definitely my top3 games of all time. 

Also, this game has a lot of puns and references, and since it is a JPRG, I'm pretty sure I saw Luffy 



I've done all that there is to do. Every errand, every bounty hunt, tamed 250 different familiars, visited every place, made over 90% of all possible alchemy items, lvl'd up my team to lvl cap, done everything new post game also. Has anyone played and loved this game too? Share your thoughts. I wanna talk about this epic game. What familiars did you go for in your dreamteam?


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 6, 2014)

i have only just started Ni-No-Kuni and i've just gotten past the boss in ding dong dell and only 4 hours in so yeah just the start.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 6, 2014)

the artstyle put me off, but considering picking it up. sell it to me, compare it to other rpgs too, that might help


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 6, 2014)

whats the longest JRPG that you all have played?


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Mar 7, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> i have only just started Ni-No-Kuni and i've just gotten past the boss in ding dong dell and only 4 hours in so yeah just the start.



A glorious journey ahead of you.



Goova said:


> the artstyle put me off, but considering picking it up. sell it to me, compare it to other rpgs too, that might help



The artstyle is exactly what got me in in the first place. I can't compare it to other rpg games as I've played too little of those. But the graphics are really nice, animeish looking (but we're on an anime forum so I don't see how it's a bad thing), areas are diverse and the colors in this game are really vivid. Soundtrack is awesome, there's a shitload of stuff to do, story is compelling, even at the end of the game you see new things so there's basically no ctrl+c ctrl+v in this game. I think you should give it a go nevertheless, I'm not good at selling it but the reviews for this game have been nothing but great, so there must be a reason for that.

On a side note, I heard the collector's edition included the Wizard Companion Book in a printed version - that must be the best collector's item in a game ever. I've spent hours and hours just turning pages and reading stuff in game, must be a blast playing the game while looking up things on the printed version.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 7, 2014)

Almost finished Etrian Odyssey IV: Legends of the Titan. After that I'm going to play the original Etrian Odyssey before the remake comes out.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 10, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> whats the longest JRPG that you all have played?


Hmm, I think Xenoblade could actually be the longest. The main quest took me 90 hours alone, of course I did a lot of optional stuff as well. Wild Arms 3 was really long too, but it was too long because it got really repetitive and uninteresting.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 10, 2014)

Probably between Xenogears and Tales of Legendia. If we consider with games broken up into parts, then the .Hack// quadrilogy.


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE=ugfnaJSqQzM]There is also this[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2014)

But there's still no announcement about the remakes coming to the west.


----------



## Esura (Mar 16, 2014)

We are getting Neptunia PP idol game though. That's probably what taking their time now.

Time to get hyped though! A fucking action Neptunia game AND a Neptunia V2! Hell yeah!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 18, 2014)

Just finished 2nd Super Robot Taisen OG and Dark Prison, boy it was a ride.

16/20 for both.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2014)

Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth 1 coming westward this summer.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 26, 2014)

The JRPG I put most hours into? Baten Kaitos 1 or Final Fantasy XII. They are the only new JRPGs I've played recently though apart from Star Ocean 4 and FFXIII however. I possibly put more hours into Xenogears or Final Fantasy VII back in the day but that was way too long ago for me to remember.


----------



## Faelan (Mar 27, 2014)

Decided to pick up Atelier Escha and Logy. Loving the art style.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2014)

Faelan said:


> Decided to pick up Atelier Escha and Logy. Loving the art style.


I have this and witch and a hundred knight.  But I'm not motivated to play either.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 30, 2014)

I've got a question for you guys. So what's so appealing about these loli-esque games like Neptunia and stuff where all I see are chicks and 'diva' stuff. There is literally no appeal for me when I see that stuff. Are that many people really into all of that?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 30, 2014)

Loli? I've seen a couple pics of Neptunia and I'm pretty sure I saw some bodacious titties.

No idea why it's popular though as I haven't played the games or paid attention to them.


----------



## Faelan (Apr 1, 2014)

Well as each game comes out the battle system improves dramatically with the third main installment having the best system. Though I haven't beaten the first game yet because its god awful repetitive. If I can just get through that game I'm home free.

There are big breasted girls for sure, Green Heart and Iris Heart to name a couple.

mmmm, Iris heart.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2014)

Faelan said:


> Well as each game comes out the battle system improves dramatically with the third main installment having the best system. Though I haven't beaten the first game yet because its god awful repetitive. If I can just get through that game I'm home free.
> 
> There are big breasted girls for sure, Green Heart and Iris Heart to name a couple.
> 
> mmmm, Iris heart.



If you really have trouble playing it, the remake of the first one, Re;Birth 1, is coming out this summer. It uses Victory's battle system, which should make it infinitely more fun to play. The news about the Re;Birth remakes on Vita is the reason I haven't touched the series yet on PS3. I'd rather have definitive portable versions.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Apr 1, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> The battle system is by far the slowest paced battle system i've played is it the longest tales game?



It may as well be for me.

I put in 50 hours on my first playthrough. Got Sheena's ending.

Played it three times after that, including several sidequests I skipped over the first time to get Kratos', Zelos', and Regal's endings. Each playthrough was about 70 hours.

I'm on my fifth playthrough right now, and I've been playing for about 40 hours on it. Saw Presea's Flanoir scene.

So I've got 300 hours on Tales of Symphonia, and I doubt I'm going to stop there. I still need the Colette ending, the Genis ending, and the Raine ending. And I need do a Mania Mode run. And a Gung Ho run. And an I Hate Gels run. And I need to get at least one playthrough under 24 hours so I can say I've done a speedrun of it.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 1, 2014)

i might pick up the Final fantasy 10/2 remaster today.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 1, 2014)

Finished ToGf main, now going on that Zhonecage dungeon which is BS and moving onto Legacies. Being only the third Tales games I've beaten it's pretty good. Have Abyss, Vesperia and Xilla(haven't started last) but PS3 can't read PS2 and don't feel like hooking it up.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 1, 2014)

Got the remaster of FF 10 and 2 now i gotta figure out this sphere grid.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2014)

My Steins;Gate LE shipped yesterday and Jlist mailed me the digital code. It's pretty awesome so far. I like Mayushii and Lukako.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 1, 2014)

So my chances at getting a PS3 have taken an unexpected rise due to some money coming my way. I plan to get me a nice new copy of Star Ocean 4 when i do get my console and this time around I wanna tackle the infamous Gabriel Celeste and Ethereal Queen.


----------



## Faelan (Apr 3, 2014)

Preorder time boys and girls!


----------



## chibbselect (Apr 5, 2014)

Planeptune said:


> [YOUTUBE=ugfnaJSqQzM]There is also this[/YOUTUBE]



huh, this trailer makes me think I should give the Atelier series a chance. (I only started one of the first ones on PS2 about a decade ago.)


----------



## Millefeuille (Apr 5, 2014)

7th dragon got translated recently.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2014)

For some reason I'm just not hyped by a Neptunia idol game. I get my idol fix from Miku: Project Diva. It's the same with Persona 4: Dancing All Night, I have absolutely zero interest in it. I like to get my idol fix from actual idols, I guess.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2014)

Man...hnnng. I get to see Nep Nep twerk her little ass off now! HYEP!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2014)

Esura probably pre-ordered two copies.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ-pCdZakSM[/YOUTUBE]

Best part is, the character was actually quite humourous and entertaining in her own way.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 7, 2014)

world needs another grandia game 

and suikoden... and lunar...

and most of all, skies of arcadia.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 7, 2014)

Thread title got changed


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 7, 2014)

What we need is another Wild ARMs game. Voters in Famitsu even said that the JRPG series they want to be continued the most, after Final Fantasy, is Wild ARMs.

And I just bought WA3. Should be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 7, 2014)

DragonSlayer said:


> world needs another grandia game
> 
> and suikoden... and lunar...
> 
> and most of all, skies of arcadia.



There was a concept for an MMO awhile back, taking place in the world Justin and Feena were in.  The art work looked promising.  Totally would have rolled a kick ass snow bunny cow girl.



Below freezing tempartures and that's what they wear.  The first game definiently had some colorful races and peoples.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Esura probably pre-ordered two copies.



...you joke but I seriously did. I preordered the Limited Edition/Collector's Edition from NISA store and I plan on preordering the regular edition from Gamestop. It's the same thing I did with Hyperdimension Neptunia V. I would've did the same for the first one and second one but with the first one it came out when MvC3 did....and the hype for that game got me. The second one I was skeptical of preordering on NISA store at the time so I passed on it...regret it everyday. From V onwards it will never happen again! :3

Anyways, I finished the True Ending for Steins;Gate! One of my favorite VN ever now! All dem feels!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 8, 2014)

Wesley said:


> There was a concept for an MMO awhile back, taking place in the world Justin and Feena were in.  The art work looked promising.  Totally would have rolled a kick ass snow bunny cow girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Below freezing tempartures and that's what they wear.  The first game definiently had some colorful races and peoples.



Dem hips


----------



## Wesley (Apr 8, 2014)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Dem hips



All  the more fun that as a fact she probably has tank busting power.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 8, 2014)

Square Enix announced that they are going back to their roots recently and Jim Sterling over at Escapist had something relevant to say about it.

Hopefully the era of all games trying to simply and dumb down is coming to an end.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 8, 2014)

strongarm85 said:


> Square Enix announced that they are going back to their roots recently and Jim Sterling over at Escapist had something relevant to say about it.
> 
> *Hopefully the era of all games trying to simply and dumb down is coming to an end.*


It's about damn time


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 8, 2014)

I hope SE sticks to their word


----------



## Wesley (Apr 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XnAUtAupo8[/YOUTUBE]

This is the music for the first major dungeon of the game.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 8, 2014)

oh man, ghost ship was such an awesome dungeon.

i actually started replaying grandia some months ago when i bought it on playstation store. i'm in alent so pretty close to end of the game. should continue it one of these days. i just love the setting and atmosphere of the game. few games get that feeling of exploration down as well as grandia does.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 8, 2014)

DId anyone here ever import Sega's Horror Games in Japan on the Wii or Zangeki No reginleiv?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 8, 2014)

Aren't those Neptunia games just softcore porn?

I got a PS3 and I'm wondering if I should bother with them.

Meh, they come after NieR and Tales of Symphonia Chronicles even if they are more than otaku fanservice.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Aren't those Neptunia games just softcore porn?
> 
> I got a PS3 and I'm wondering if I should bother with them.
> 
> Meh, they come after NieR and Tales of Symphonia Chronicles even if they are more than otaku fanservice.



Softcore porn? I fucking wish. I wonder where the idea that Neptunia is some hardcore ecchi game is coming from. I mean, yeah it does have fanservice but definitely not to that extent. It doesn't even go as far as even Senran Kagura Burst, and imo that's incredibly tame and it's perverted elements are incredibly overblown as well.

I like it over those two. NieR's story and soundtrack is ok but really sucks to actually play. Symphonia....is a hard pill to swallow after Graces f and Xillia. I finished the former but I never finished the latter which is why I preordered and bought the Collector's Edition for the HD collection.

Anyways, while I love the series, I can't recommend it to anyone who hates modern anime tropes and tons of fourth wall breaking with raunchy jokes and clever gaming industry jokes. It really is an acquired taste.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 8, 2014)

NieR I want to play because I've heard it has one of the best stories and OSTs of any jRPG this generation. Symphonia too is often listed as one of the best Tales games and I have never played a Tales game so I was looking for an introduction. Tales of Symphonia Chronicles includes ToS and the sequel and it's for the same price as just Tales of Graces F or Xillia so I could get two games for the price of one is my reasoning.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 8, 2014)

If anything, the Japanese versions of all the Agarest War games are softcore porn. 

I even remember me and someone else here (it was probably Esura, idk) complaining about all the censorship that Agarest War Two will have (or had since it already came out).


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> NieR I want to play because I've heard it has one of the best stories and OSTs of any jRPG this generation. Symphonia too is often listed as one of the best Tales games and I have never played a Tales game so I was looking for an introduction. Tales of Symphonia Chronicles includes ToS and the sequel and it's for the same price as just Tales of Graces F or Xillia so I could get two games for the price of one is my reasoning.



One of the best OSTs of any JRPG of this generation, I can agree. One of the best stories...eh. Depends. Definitely not bad but I think I have quite a few games in mind I'd put over it personally.

I'm not sure how the hell Symphonia is still considered one of the best Tales of games, but one man's favorite is another man's not favorite I suppose. Also, for it's time it was a giant leap in the franchise. That said,  if you played Abyss, Vesperia, Graces f, or Xillia before Symphonia its going to be really awkward to play now, gameplay wise that is. Story is pretty interesting so far though, at least from what I remember of it where I last left off on the GC version.



Kaitou said:


> If anything, the Japanese versions of all the Agarest War games are softcore porn.
> 
> I even remember me and someone else here (it was probably Esura, idk) complaining about all the censorship that Agarest War Two will have (or had since it already came out).



Definitely wasn't me because I'm not big on the Agarest War series. I played Zero for only an hour and dropped it. Only bought it cause I found the CE on sale awhile back. I might try it again one day.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh my bad, I automatically just pointed at you cause of the softcore porn.  

I think you SHOULD try it if you like SRPGs It's actually pretty good, nothing like Disgaea but it's great. 

Personally, my favorite SRPGs are the Super Robot War series though. 
_____
IMO, Abyss has to be the best Tales of game period. 

Probably following up by Vesperia. Yuri has proven not to be the cliche annoying main character which I love.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 8, 2014)

They should re-release Abyss since i've never played it and its hard to find a ps2 nowdays.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Oh my bad, I automatically just pointed at you cause of the softcore porn.
> 
> I think you SHOULD try it if you like SRPGs It's actually pretty good, nothing like Disgaea but it's great.
> 
> ...



I think Graces f and Xillia are tied for my favorites atm.



Vespy89 said:


> They should re-release Abyss since i've never played it and its hard to find a ps2 nowdays.



They did. It's on the 3DS.

Hard to find PS2s? Since when?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 8, 2014)

Well it's mainly Symphonia's story I'm going by. I made a topic about the Best JRPG Plots on TVTropes forum and Symphonia was nominated a lot.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2014)

Unlike the others, its a bit more straightforward and simple to digest I suppose. Lloyd and the others are pretty likable too. The other ones generally have a lot more other stuff going on.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh I have to agree that the Mother series was amazing.

Personally my favorite JRPG series.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 8, 2014)

I thought the Tales games were supposed to be very simplistic.

Tales of Graces F's plot is...not highly recommended, from what I've seen.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2014)

I personally recommend Graces f's plot over all the others to be honest. I really, really liked the character development in that one. It also has one of my favorite RPG characters in it.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 8, 2014)

So where does Symphonia rank on the Tales series list to you all?


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> So where does Symphonia rank on the Tales series list to you all?



I can't speak for anyone else but for me it's...


Graces f
Xillia
Vesperia
Symphonia
Abyss

I put Symphonia over Abyss purely because the characters in Abyss are dicks and they annoy me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 8, 2014)

Think that's the point of Abyss. Whilst inquiring about Tales games elsewhere Abyss' cast was beloved precisely because every one of them has a lot of development and growth.

Why that Luke guy is praised so much.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 8, 2014)

Cause Luke grows up and by the end of the game he stops being a dick.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 8, 2014)

Personally, I will never put Tales of Graces high in my Tales game list. The Battle system was the highlight of the game after that is averages at best.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2014)

Actually, Luke bugs me the least. It's everyone else and their bullshit that annoys me. Luke has a reason to be dick, the others....not so much.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 8, 2014)

Can I get Tales of Abyss cheap on the 3DS?


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2014)

It's like 30 bucks on Amazon.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 8, 2014)

So what comes in your Collector's or Limited Edition Neptunia things? Posters? Towels? Authentic panties worn by girls cospaying your waifu?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 8, 2014)

You make Lightning a sad goddess with your blasphemy!


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 8, 2014)

The hell Esura?

How come Abyss is last? 

I mean, if anything the characters were the best imo.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 8, 2014)

Talking about CEs, I preordered Mugen Souls Z CE.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 8, 2014)

So did I.

Well, I will, once I have money.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 8, 2014)

You should do it ASAP though because they are 25% in stock.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 8, 2014)

Bleh. my bank won't approve it. Oh well...if I just have to preorder the game only so be it. I don't need the special shit. It'll all be on ebay eventually anyway if I really want it.

Hell, both the Limited Edition Mugen Souls sets are still in stock on the NIS website too. So maybe the Z LE will still be available come the start of May.  I'll hold out hope and if it doesn't work out, oh well.

I just figured this was "a sign" ya know? I get my PS3 just as this game is coming out so i should try it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 8, 2014)

Awesome, nevermind, I got it to work. I hope UPS Ground is nice and fast.... i couldn't afford to spend anymore on shipping than that.

Considering you preodered Z, would you recommend me trying the original MS?


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 8, 2014)

I have no idea actually, I was planning to buy the original Mugen Souls too if I liked Z. The CE is still available like you said. It looks fun from what I've seen though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 8, 2014)

Same here. I guess Z is technically a sequel but somehow I doubt the plot will be too hard to follow even without playing the original.

Question to you and all other JRPG/Anime Game Nerds! Do you play with English or Japanese audio when the choice is available?

I watched the MSZ trailer in English and I like the voices well enough (I think I heard Lucy from Fairy Tail in there...!) but of course there were some YT comments bitching as usual about the evils of dubbing.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So what comes in your Collector's or Limited Edition Neptunia things? Posters? Towels? Authentic panties worn by girls cospaying your waifu?





Zaelapolopollo said:


> You make Lightning a sad goddess with your blasphemy!




I don't open my Neptunia CEs.

Lightning was never a waifu I would put over Neptune (the main character of Neptunia series).



Kaitou said:


> The hell Esura?
> 
> How come Abyss is last?
> 
> I mean, if anything the characters were the best imo.




Because all the characters are various shades of dicks.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Same here. I guess Z is technically a sequel but somehow I doubt the plot will be too hard to follow even without playing the original.
> 
> Question to you and all other JRPG/Anime Game Nerds! Do you play with English or Japanese audio when the choice is available?
> 
> I watched the MSZ trailer in English and I like the voices well enough (I think I heard Lucy from Fairy Tail in there...!) but of course there were some YT comments bitching as usual about the evils of dubbing.




English, everytime. Unless there is no option for English.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 8, 2014)

I ALWAYS prefer playing with Japanese voices, and I will go as far as importing the Japanese version of games when I know the English voices will be shit. I imported FFXIII and FFXIII-2 the Asian versions which have JP voices with ENG subs. LR I have it in Japanese but that was for other reasons. 

I will go as far as playing Japanese only games as well that probably will never come here.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2014)

> importing the Japanese version of games when I know the English voices will be shit.
> I imported FFXIII and FFXIII-2 the Asian versions

Say what you will about the script or the plot at large but the English voice acting for the series is top notch. I really like Troy Baker as Snow and Liam O'Brian as Caius.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 8, 2014)

Esura said:


> > importing the Japanese version of games when I know the English voices will be shit.
> > I imported FFXIII and FFXIII-2 the Asian versions
> 
> Say what you will about the script or the plot at large but the English voice acting for the series is top notch. I really like Troy Baker as Snow and Liam O'Brian as Caius.



If I was willing to spend a lot on the series, I obviously don't think it's shit...

And it had nothing to do with the script, but the voice acting.

Troy Baker was an excellent Joel but not a good Snow, imo. 
__

Ni No Kuni, BlazBlue, KOF, any anime game...I will always choose Japanese voices. 

/weaboo


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> If I was willing to spend a lot on the series, I obviously don't think it's shit...
> 
> And it had nothing to do with the script, but the voice acting.
> 
> ...



I think you kinda misread my post. 

Generally when people (not you in particular) say they dislike the voice acting, they usually dislike the script itself or the writing, which isn't a result of the voice direction.

Joel was an unusual role for Troy Baker but he did knock it out of the park.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 8, 2014)

I also always use English. Way to go Esura, you're not so bad after all. 

Also I didn't even know KOF offered English... Then again I only paid attention to the old KOF games.

Genside cuttah1


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't remember actually....I think it was JP by default right, Esuira?

KOFXIII that is.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hmm...Usually ENG cause that's usually the only choice. I hardly do JPN unless the dubs are atrocious or I want a change of pace like for 2nd playthrough. 

I like both JPN and ENG Ragna's voice in BB. Rachel's JPN voice wins over her ENG dub.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 8, 2014)

I need to get some of those Gundam games... Only the old ones though. 

I am finishing Gundam Wing for the first time and Heero's dub VA only worked on one game. Battle Assault 2 I think it was.


----------



## Kei (Apr 8, 2014)

If I play a game with dual audio, I play it twice with one being in the english and one in Japanese, but not many of my games have that option.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I also always use English. Way to go Esura, you're not so bad after all.
> 
> Also I didn't even know KOF offered English... Then again I only paid attention to the old KOF games.
> 
> Genside cuttah1



I think only those Maximum Impact games had English. None of the main ones does, just really bad Engrish from characters such as Terry. "R U OK!? BUSTAH WOLF!" or  "PROWWAH WAAAY!".

Fun fact though, there was supposed to be an English dub for KOFXIII but it was canceled. Someone unlocked this off an arcade dump.

[YOUTUBE]fWyiMMtpWAQ[/YOUTUBE]


My main sounded so cute too!



Kaitou said:


> I don't remember actually....I think it was JP by default right, Esuira?
> 
> KOFXIII that is.



Yep.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 8, 2014)

I STAIN MY HOUSE...WITH YOUR BRA


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkP0vU-J9lE[/youtube]


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 10, 2014)

Started a new Fire Emblem: Awakening game


----------



## Faelan (Apr 10, 2014)

So did anyone get Persona 4 off PSN? I'm thinking about getting it.


----------



## Kei (Apr 10, 2014)

Faelan said:


> So did anyone get Persona 4 off PSN? I'm thinking about getting it.



Yeah I did, I wouldn't know how to review it because its just Persona 4 the original version.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 10, 2014)

I would still get Golden if you have a PSVita. 

Otherwise it's still a fun game so pick it up if you haven\t played it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 10, 2014)

So who is everyone's video game waifu?


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2014)

Faelan said:


> So did anyone get Persona 4 off PSN? I'm thinking about getting it.



Go ahead and get it. Luckily it wont have the save issue Persona 3 FES had on PSN (which someone told me they fixed actually).



Zaelapolopollo said:


> So who is everyone's video game waifu?



My top 10, in no particular order...


Lightning (Final Fantasy XIII series)
Neptune (Hyperdimension Neptunia series)
Sophie (Tales of Graces f)
Noel Vermillion (Blazblue series)
Milla Maxwell (Tales of Xillia)
Sakura Kasugano (Street Fighter series0
Yuna (Final Fantasy X series)
Isabeau (Shin Megami Tensei IV)
Chie (Persona 4 series)
Edea Lee (Bravely Default)


----------



## Faelan (Apr 11, 2014)

Ara Haan-Elsword


*Spoiler*: _Ara Base Class+Eun form_ 









*Spoiler*: _Little Hsien/Sakra Devanam+Eun forms_ 











*Spoiler*: _Little Devil/Yama Raja+Eun forms_


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 11, 2014)

Estelle from Tales of Vesperia.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 11, 2014)

Mine is Ling Xiaoyu from Tekken.

Or Elly from Xenogears.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 11, 2014)

So I'm guessing one of two of you have preordered stuff from NIS before? Do they have to hold off shipping it to you until the day it's released or can they ship it to you early so it gets there ON the day it's released?

Like Mugen Souls Z comes out May 20th I think so will i get it on May 20th or will I have to wait another week?


----------



## Esura (Apr 12, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So I'm guessing one of two of you have preordered stuff from NIS before? Do they have to hold off shipping it to you until the day it's released or can they ship it to you early so it gets there ON the day it's released?
> 
> Like Mugen Souls Z comes out May 20th I think so will i get it on May 20th or will I have to wait another week?



They ship early to try to get it out either on release day or close to it as possible unless something happens in their factory. Usually when that happens they'll send an email out saying the shipping will be delayed and they apologize for the inconvenience. That...used to a happen often a some years back (I remember Atelier Meruru copies ordered from NISA store being backed up for like almost a week longer) but from Neptunia V onwards it hasn't happened so I wouldn't worry. I usually always get them a day or two after release but some get them on release.

Btw, unless you're out of the US always go free shipping, always. You get that if you order something above $10...so if you're preordering a CE or whatnot you'll always be eligible. With the way they ship stuff you'd get it earlier with free shipping than if you went UPS Ground or something else expensive.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 12, 2014)

Really? Huh. I guess I can change my order or something next month then. Thanks man.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 12, 2014)

what are some of the must own JRPG's on the ps2? i got KH2 and DQ8 to start.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 12, 2014)

Tales of Abyss if you don't have a 3DS.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thats one i wanna get i'm a bit of a tales games collector.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 12, 2014)

Xenosaga Episode 1 and 3
Final Fantasy XII


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 12, 2014)

I loved 12 the licence board was not that bad as i thought.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 12, 2014)

Just bought persona 4 on psn, and got tales of xillia and valkryie chronicles in the mail from gamefly


----------



## Wesley (Apr 13, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Xenosaga Episode 1 and 3
> Final Fantasy XII



Xenosaga II is not bad.  It has the best battle system.  It's the largest of all three with the most replayability.  In terms of side quests and world building, it blows the other two out of the water.  It has extra dungeons, hidden bosses, character combos.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 13, 2014)

Normal Encounters also take forever because:
1. Stocking
2. Finding their Break
3. Attack animations being slow as shit

Seriously, normal fights will be around 5+ minutes at least from what I recall. It's repetitive like any RPG but it's also looooooooooooooooooong which makes it worse.

The music is also terrible, sounding like a little kid found a synthesizer,  and the new voice-actors are pretty much all vastly inferior to the first game.

All the plot or character stuff in it you can read about in Episode 3's summary.

Sorry but I remember getting Episode 2 when it first came out, being all wide-eyed and hopeful. Then the soul-crushing disappointment set in. If you like it that's fine but I personally would never recommend it.

There's two fights in it that I like

*Spoiler*: __ 



Margulis 2 and the final boss the Space Pope.




EP2 is by far the hardest of the trilogy but I personally don't see any justification to put in all that work.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 13, 2014)

If you master the battle system, it's very rewarding.  Chaining combos with boosts after breaks, learning and exploiting enemy weaknesses, it's much better and more fun than spamming tech attacks.  Not to mention positioning and the like.

Xenosaga II music was hit and miss.  Some of the pieces were really good, but there was a lot of filler music, especially the music used in dungeons which admittedly is what you were going to listen to most of the time.

Cut-scene music tended to be good, which is when music mattered most.

Point in case;

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVZ63QEUZv8&list=PL94922797940B0985[/YOUTUBE]

I just love it whenever Momo takes the helm.  

And then there was this one which was so incredibly epic, but actually didn't get entirely integrated into the game and was only used in one scene that while very emotional, could easily leave the player confused about just what the heck was going on lol

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5de3rbv1H4&list=PL94922797940B0985[/YOUTUBE]

And although Kos-mos had a much smaller part in the 2nd game, both in terms of character development and dialogue, it's still the game that introduced her own personal theme.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zniqNLOhRKY&list=PL94922797940B0985[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Millefeuille (Apr 13, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> what are some of the must own JRPG's on the ps2? i got KH2 and DQ8 to start.



I cna mention you a lot but on top of ym head
For starters anything
 SMT.
Odin sphere 
Star ocean
suikoden
growlalncer
dark cloud 
grandia
La pucelle tactis


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2014)

How about next gen legend of dragoon, legend of legaia, and wild arms?


----------



## Millefeuille (Apr 13, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> How about next gen legend of dragoon, legend of legaia, and wild arms?



lod is ps1 not ps2. Haven;t played legend of legaia. And i heard about wild arms series but yet to play it. How are they?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2014)

That's odd. Conception II release date is this Tuesday but I haven't heard so much as a peep from Amazon in terms of shipping.



Faelan said:


> So did anyone get Persona 4 off PSN? I'm thinking about getting it.



I have the hard copy of the PS2 game which I still play on my PS3.


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> That's odd. Conception II release date is this Tuesday but I haven't heard so much as a peep from Amazon in terms of shipping.



Mines already shipped out from Best Buy a few days ago and UPS is saying it'll get here by the 16th. My Gamestop is also saying they'll get some in tomorrow.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 13, 2014)

Lets talk about Monolith Softs Dragon Ball Z game


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2014)

Monolith Soft's Dragon Ball Z game? Huh?


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 13, 2014)

Abyss and Legendia are the next 2 tales games i'm gonna attempt to get and beat.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 13, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Lets talk about Monolith Softs Dragon Ball Z game





Esura said:


> Monolith Soft's Dragon Ball Z game? Huh?





???


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 13, 2014)

Monolith is making a DBZ game?


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 13, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> Monolith is making a DBZ game?



Made. Click my link.


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> ???



Ah! They made that!?


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 13, 2014)

Esura said:


> Ah! They made that!?



I wish they covered the other sagas. (until Cell) 

Now with the Buu Saga already airing, I hope they make a sequel.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 13, 2014)

i think i've played that it was good i think.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 13, 2014)

Wesley said:


> it's still the game that introduced her own personal theme.



Ahem











It plays when Kossy arrives, saves Shion, and kicks the unstoppable Gnosis' ass.

I like Here She Comes as well but she already ha da great theme song.

But come on man, Episode III had far and away better music than II.

And you didn't even touch on the fact Shion and KOS-MOS' VAs suck in 2. And the new chaos and MOMO got way better in 3 as well.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 13, 2014)

no one is congratulating me? thats odd, i thought everyone here would bow down to me now that i have these glorious magical items in my possession


----------



## Wesley (Apr 13, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> It plays when Kossy arrives, saves Shion, and kicks the unstoppable Gnosis' ass.



That theme, while epic, lacks the grace and elegance that defines Kos-mos.



> But come on man, Episode III had far and away better music than II.



Most of the best pieces from III were remixed versions of the music from II, while also having the benefit of being used in much more memorable scenes.  Kos-mos IV exploding out of her maintenance bed and beating the shit out of Voyager was far and away superior to her waking up and jumping on her flying motorcycle in II.

And as I said, the dungeon music from II left a lot to be desired, while it was very respectable in III.



> And you didn't even touch on the fact Shion and KOS-MOS' VAs suck in 2. And the new chaos and MOMO got way better in 3 as well.



KOS-MOS had like 3 lines in II.  Not a big loss (except for having the poster-girl for the series being absent from it for the most part).

As for everyone else, you get used to it, and as you said, Chaos and MOMO had better direction in III (which is unfortunate since they had much more importance and development in II).

Bottom-line, II was a marked improvement over I.  Unlike nearly every RPG out there, II was complete. Often times when a game stalls in development, a rushed release date, or due to budgeting, parts of it will be cut out.  Xenosaga II was not edited, it did not have scenes or storylines cutout or shortened.  It was a finished product and it was rather unfortunate that a change in combat system, relevant characters, and art direction caused people to dislike it.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 13, 2014)

Goova said:


> no one is congratulating me? thats odd, i thought everyone here would bow down to me now that i have these glorious magical items in my possession



Congrats, welcome to the Master Race of Modern RPGs.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 13, 2014)

Wesley said:


> KOS-MOS had like 3 lines in II.  Not a big loss (except for having the poster-girl for the series being absent from it for the most part).
> 
> As for everyone else, you get used to it, and as you said, Chaos and MOMO had better direction in III (which is unfortunate since they had much more importance and development in II).
> 
> Bottom-line, II was a marked improvement over I.  Unlike nearly every RPG out there, II was complete. Often times when a game stalls in development, a rushed release date, or due to budgeting, parts of it will be cut out.  Xenosaga II was not edited, it did not have scenes or storylines cutout or shortened.  It was a finished product and it was rather unfortunate that a change in combat system, relevant characters, and art direction caused people to dislike it.



So you like Episode 2 more than 1? I just can't understand that.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 13, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So you like Episode 2 more than 1? I just can't understand that.



I didn't say that.  Episode I was great.  Did a great job balancing out and introducing the cast.  The story and the problems the cast faced were much more personal and terrifying.

The Gnosis were terrifying, mysterious, and all but unstoppable.  Just the lead up to that first encounter where Shion runs around the Wonglinde meeting all the npcs, discovering all their little quircks, and helping them with their little problems right before the Gnosis show up and kill them all is amazing.  Really tugged at the heart strings.

Cherenkov for all of his faults and crimes was a great character and seeing him succumb to gnosisim after being privy to his sad and pitiful life, just great stuff.

Xenosaga II didn't have that same emotional investment at any point.  Nothing really bad happened to anyone that didn't deserve it (unless you screwed up a few sidequests).  Ormus weren't much of an enemy in a stand up fight (their ability to turn the Federation against itself in the first Episode was really awesome though).

Albedo was a delicious bastard in Xenosaga I.  He's still a bastard in II, but he didn't have much of an opportunity to show off how much of a heel he was.  

Naturally, Shion and Kos-mos had a really good dynamic in Episode I (Shion threatening to kill herself was boss).  The fact that that dynamic all but vanished in Episode II is probably the main reason why people don't like it as much.

I get why people don't like Episode II.  Siggy, MOMO, and Junior were the main characters in the game, along with numerous scenes dedicated to introducing and showing off just how much of a badass Jin was (I think he's even a sue).  However, I don't think the game should be written off just because hardly anyone in it dies, or that Shion and especially Kos-mos are regulated to a side role.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2014)

Esura said:


> Mines already shipped out from Best Buy a few days ago and UPS is saying it'll get here by the 16th. My Gamestop is also saying they'll get some in tomorrow.



E-mail confirmation from Amazon arrived about an hour ago and has the game arriving sometime on the 15th before 8:00pm


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> E-mail confirmation from Amazon arrived about an hour ago and has the game arriving sometime on the 15th before 8:00pm



Dammit...I'm jealous.

That said, I am getting this game like 25% off thanks to someone I know so I can wait an extra day.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2014)

Esura said:


> Dammit...I'm jealous.
> 
> That said, I am getting this game like 25% off thanks to someone I know so I can wait an extra day.



The package was waiting for me when I got home from work, but since I'm currently in the middle of my game play of Bravely Default, I probably won't start playing it until this weekend. 

I remember when I bought Fire Emblem Awakening and SMT: IV together but played them months apart since I don't like playing multiple RPGS at the same time.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 16, 2014)

So does NIS always do these Collector's/Limited Edition things? I got Ar tonelico off ebay a few months back and it was noted as being a CE/LE too. I'm pretty sure it was released by NIS.

Square only seems to do CE/LE for special titles. There certainly wasn't one for Star Ocean The Last Hope.


----------



## Esura (Apr 16, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> The package was waiting for me when I got home from work, but since I'm currently in the middle of my game play of Bravely Default, I probably won't start playing it until this weekend.
> 
> I remember when I bought Fire Emblem Awakening and SMT: IV together but played them months apart since I don't like playing multiple RPGS at the same time.



Yeah, best to do one RPG at a time. Otherwise you'll just take awhile on both of them.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> So does NIS always do these Collector's/Limited Edition things? I got Ar tonelico off ebay a few months back and it was noted as being a CE/LE too. I'm pretty sure it was released by NIS.
> 
> Square only seems to do CE/LE for special titles. There certainly wasn't one for Star Ocean The Last Hope.



More incentive to buy the game at a higher price point, which means more money for them.


----------



## Faelan (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2014)

Esura is that you?


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 16, 2014)

Yo sometimes Esura's retweets are maaad NSFW.  It's funny. 

And Dat Youkai Watch 2.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2014)

btw I am excited about Deep Down


----------



## Gino (Apr 17, 2014)

I remember hearing this during the first boss battle and then I just knew........it was gonna be better than 2


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Kaitou (Apr 17, 2014)

I got the newest Sword Art Online game. 

Can't wait.


----------



## Millefeuille (Apr 18, 2014)

Chaos seed got transated recently if anyone is interested.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 18, 2014)

*Square Enix Bringing Final Fantasy III 3D remake to PC?*



I would love this shit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 18, 2014)

IS that the DS GAME ?


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 18, 2014)

Probably it is except they are gonna upscale it.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 19, 2014)

I know I'm very late to the party, but I have to vent: Fire Emblem: Awakening is so awesomeee


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 19, 2014)

Who do I have to kill and/or fuck to get Suikoden VI?


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2014)

Graeme said:


> Who do I have to kill and/or fuck to get Suikoden VI?



You should probably forget about Suikoden series. It's dead. Deader than dead. We actually have better chances of getting a new Wild Arms than that.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'd like to see another Wild arms game its a shame whats happened to Suikoden.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2014)

Konami got rid of all it's RPG developers so they don't actually have the people to make RPGs anymore. At least Sony did comment on the possibility of a future Wild Arms (which I never played before btw).


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 21, 2014)

I can't believe there are 4 straight bosses at the end of Xillia with no save point i'm probably not strong enough.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 21, 2014)

Almost done with the BS that is Zhonecage; Fourier is giving me the most trouble, despite being lvl 113.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 21, 2014)

what level were you when you fought the final boss?


----------



## Gino (Apr 21, 2014)

The dragonball game we deserve.
[Youtube]ZzQkB1gVtXA[/Youtube]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 21, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> what level were you when you fought the final boss?



Like level 72 or 69. He was a joke. Going to restart LoL mode though; even though I only saw the first cutsene. Probably will be easier.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 22, 2014)

I was at like 64 seeing the group split up at the end i can't wait for xillia 2


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 27, 2014)

Esura said:


> Konami got rid of all it's RPG developers so they don't actually have the people to make RPGs anymore. At least Sony did comment on the possibility of a future Wild Arms (which I never played before btw).


Fuck Konami. 

I wonder, how well did Legend of Dragoon sell? I thought it was more succesful than WA series yet they never made a sequel. Maybe it didn't sell as well I think it did.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 27, 2014)

I can't wait for Xillia 2 to come out August 19th can't come fast enough.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2014)

DragonSlayer said:


> Fuck Konami.
> 
> I wonder, how well did Legend of Dragoon sell? I thought it was more succesful than WA series yet they never made a sequel. Maybe it didn't sell as well I think it did.



Not sure. That said, it did sell enough to become a Greatest Hits for the PS1 though.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 27, 2014)

That game was great it deserved a sequel


----------



## MCTDread (Apr 29, 2014)

Not sure if you guys are aware but PSN is having a sale on some JRPGs to celebrate Golden Week and here's the link for it: here.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2014)

yup can't wait 

wish I waited to buy Persona 4 G


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2014)

Dat ass.....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> Not sure if you guys are aware but PSN is having a sale on some JRPGs to celebrate Golden Week and here's the link for it: here.



Damn, I'll need to delete some games off my PS3, since my HD is full. I want to get Tales of Symphonia Chronicles.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 29, 2014)

MCTDread said:


> Not sure if you guys are aware but PSN is having a sale on some JRPGs to celebrate Golden Week and here's the link for it: here.


Which ones are dual-audio??


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2014)

So been stuck on Tales of Xillia. It's hard to play it, it's really quite boring. Tales of games have been hyped up a lot but in the end they really aren't that good. I mean its not bad, just boring. Valkyria Chronicles is alright but right before I started getting into it, at like chapter 3, i picked up Persona 4. So whatever, quite disappointed, these games shouldn't be hyped as much as they are.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 29, 2014)

Xillia's a crappy tales of game


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2014)

That's good to know. The story is pretty boring, combat is nice-ish, it got to a point where I didn't want to think anymore, since the rest of the game was boring I didn't feel like trying so i just spammed this dragon kick move with the male main character. I got to lvl 40 and gave up. The cast is boring, Milla is not interesting, nor is anyone, and I lol'd when Alvin kept betraying them and was accepted back after saying he didn't mean it(wut). I was expecting Leia's skill set to be all about stealing shit and being a very good utility thief, but she wasn't. She had sprinkles of it, but mostly she was just as generic as everyone else. 

The best story parts of the game happened in the little [Select]  events, i actually laughed a couple times and it was pretty good, better then those crappy animated and awkward in-game cutscenes. Wow. They clearly don't know how to animate this crap, despite it being crappy anime cartoon graphics. 

The world itself was small and uninspired, like one little country is fighting another little country, which composes the world, yet they're supposed to be gigantic world powers(lel). At least it didn't come off like a NIS game, wholly unplayable due to the annoying characters, stupid shit and super low budget. It was more like an uninspired, flat world, where nothing interesting happens, despite a world war taking place, if you can even call it that.


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

Majority of tales games are crap with those few gems throughout.

Overall this series got out of hand.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2014)

I hear Vesperia is the best, but it's only for a console I have never owned and will never own, so outta luck with that. I played Symphonia back in the GC days. Liked Lloyd, and the characters were better then Xillia by far, but I can't remember much else. I am uninterested in playing another Tales game unless it's Vesperia or Abyss, just from what I've heard.

btw, nice Hisoka avy, you have that in other sizes?


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

I'd say the best is Phantasia and it's a 16bit game from '95. So this should already indicate how bad the things in general are.
Apart from that - Abyss, Vesperia, Symphonia. In no real order, just good games each on their own.

Sure


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2014)

That's weird though, how I have seen some obsessed people talk about their Tales games. Haven't they played anything better? 

Also thanks, it's pretty neat


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2014)

Guess you guys won't be getting Xillia 2 then. The darkest tales game known to date. 

It true all tales storys aren't great with each installment but I know each games battle system will keep anyone locked in. The western fanbase is growing too. If it wasn't I doubt baba would be bringing all these tales games over here. 

With each tales games fans are guaranteed for a fun battle system to play with for hours. Besides, almost all characters can be likable in some regard. Hard to say that for the majority of games you see out there.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 29, 2014)

Plebs, badmouthing tales of. Smh.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 29, 2014)

We need a new Tales of VS. 

That is all.


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

Goova said:


> Haven't they played anything better?


That's usually the case, yes.

It's in general an unfortunate turn of events to start your gaming experience with something like tales, the fastfood of rpgs.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2014)

random user said:


> That's usually the case, yes.
> 
> It's in general an unfortunate turn of events to start your gaming experience with something like tales, the fastfood of rpgs.



Your lost. What else is out there for a JRPG fan? Final Fantasy? Thats hit the mud for the last five years. Persona games are few and far between. Neptunia is only for a selective fanbase. Tales is growing over here and you get consistently good games almost every one or two years.


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

If the only jrpgs you know about are FF, SMT and Tales you really need to broaden your horizons. The backlog of games from 16bit, 32bit and 128bit gens is so enormous, especially considering emulation, that you can play your entire life and never repeat an entry. And if you're like me and often replay games, then you're forever set and gaming might as well end tomorrow with no consequences.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2014)

Very old and very dated games that are long forgotten by most. People are usually looking for whats coming, not whats already been. With the rise of the PS4, XboxOne and WiiU thats the case more than ever now. Sure there are classics that are memorable but then you move on like anyone else does.


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

Are you for real? Was not expecting such vapidness.
No, people are looking for quality, not what's coming. Age is irrelevant. There wasn't and would never be any game in PS3 gen or this new shallow gen that can even remotely touch anything from PS1 era, or PS2 era. That's obvious to anyone.
Well, not anyone I see.

Don't even want to talk to you anymore. Jeez...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2014)

No, the times is what controls what comes out these days that produce the quality of what your looking for. The times of the PS1 era is what motivates companies and devs to make games that are coming or out today. Thats the standard of what they want to become or surpass. The times are the true devs in my opinion.


----------



## Gino (Apr 29, 2014)

People are looking for quality?..........I highly doubt that.

Anyway favorite game right now is BOFIII.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2014)

The golden age has passed by us, but that's doesn't mean another can't occur. Right now though, you just have to search for gems like Persona and Souls, etc, play those, get bored, realize how stale the market is, and go back to playing nothing related to JRPGs


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

Gino said:


> People are looking for quality?..........I highly doubt that.
> 
> Anyway favorite game right now is BOFIII.


Smart. Smart people do. After that it's a necessity to mention.

BOF3 is quality though I prefer 4.



.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Apr 29, 2014)

i find western games and other place games to be far superior to JRPGS nowadays

theyve gone to shit with all that weird alienating weeabo crap, of course that dosent mean all japanese games are garbage. theirs gems like dark souls


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2014)

Pretty much anything with loli or over-sexualized females turns me away. Not for some social justice bullshit, but because i hate loli's in general, no appeal, and if your game has over-sexualized females in the game, at least in my opinion with my observation, your game is going to be complete shit. There's a reason you're making girls with K sized boobs, its because you cant create gameplay that's enticing enough to make people pay for it without muh fanservice. I actually hate fanservice in general, i want something realistic in terms of characters and design, but am flexible on powers and plot. 

Which is pretty much most shit from japan these days. How many loli games and girly crap can they put out, which is supposed to appeal to males? I don't think so, only to some weird ass neckbeards


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2014)

Maybe modern JRPGs just aren't for you guys, and that's ok. Not everything has to appeal to everyone after all.

There's always old shit out there for you guys to go back to.



Goova said:


> The golden age has passed by us, but that's doesn't mean another can't occur. Right now though, you just have to search for gems like Persona and Souls, etc, play those, get bored, realize how stale the market is, and go back to playing nothing related to JRPGs



Wait wait wait...you don't like fanservice yet you love Persona (and I'm assuming you're referring to 3 and 4 since 1 and 2 don't exist to some people I guess)? What the hell? 

Also, Souls is considerably inferior to Dragon's Dogma.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 29, 2014)

> Also, Souls is considerably inferior to Dragon's Dogma.



Which Souls games? The Dragons Dogma is great but has a few flaw to say its better then Demons Souls.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2014)

Esura said:


> Maybe modern JRPGs just aren't for you guys, and that's ok. Not everything has to appeal to everyone after all.



They aren't for most people, they haven't adapted at all and are constricted by technical limitations and have few new ideas to contribute to the genre, so instead they rehash the same stuff. It's less of us not liking them and more with they aren't good. For every ten good-to-great rpgs, there are hundreds that sucks. This is why stuff like Lost Odyssey and Valkyria Chronicles are called gems, because they are far and few between. 






> Wait wait wait...you don't like fanservice yet you love Persona (and I'm assuming you're referring to 3 and 4 since 1 and 2 don't exist to some people I guess)? What the hell?



Wait, what's so fanservice about Persona? I don't see chicks with horrible proportions and loli's, so it's fine for me. 



> Also, Souls is considerably inferior to Dragon's Dogma.



Do you love to shitpost? Even if this is your opinion, it's your opinion. Never state your opinion like it's fact, it's stupid and shitposting 101. You stated no reasons why, made no argument, didn't try to convince anyone, you just flat out stated it as fact, now think for a moment how dumb that is to do.


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Which Souls games? The Dragons Dogma is great but has a few flaw to say its better then Demons Souls.



I hate the DaS and DeS games. Not really for a lack of trying though as I owned both of them for years until recently when I decided to finally sell them off. I love the lore and the combat of the game but I dislike how much little the game informs you of different finer aspects of it's systems. That lack of transparency infuriates me when it comes to RPGs but its a bit more tolerable in pure character action games and platformers. Also I've always considered the punishment for dying in Souls games to be a bit too steep. A lot of people love that aspect though so I've just came to the conclusion that the game just isn't for me.

Pretty much everything I don't like about Souls, Dragon's Dogma don't do. Its pretty transparent with it's gameplay systems and you generally respawn in a reasonable area after death...and I died a lot in DD because I kept going into higher leveled areas or paths had higher leveled enemies that I didn't realize I was supposed to sneak past or something lol.

But not even just that, the combat is much more fluid and the character creator is probably the best I've seen in the genre outside of MMOs.



Goova said:


> They aren't for most people, they haven't adapted at all and are constricted by technical limitations and have few new ideas to contribute to the genre, so instead they rehash the same stuff. It's less of us not liking them and more with they aren't good. For every ten good-to-great rpgs, there are hundreds that sucks. This is why stuff like Lost Odyssey and Valkyria Chronicles are called gems, because they are far and few between.



Who calls Lost Odyssey a gem? 



> Wait, what's so fanservice about Persona? I don't see chicks with horrible proportions and loli's, so it's fine for me.



Lolis aren't inherently fanservice. There's more to fanservice than just "horrible proportions" and lolis.



> Do you love to shitpost? Even if this is your opinion, it's your opinion. Never state your opinion like it's fact, it's stupid and shitposting 101. You stated no reasons why, made no argument, didn't try to convince anyone, you just flat out stated it as fact, now think for a moment how dumb that is to do.



It's generally implied that statements such as those are opinions. Do you write imo after every fucking line? No you don't, but lets not start accusing other's of shit posting when all you and random user have been doing is shit posting. Generalizing groups of gamers for their opinion, calling every modern JRPG shit, inferior, and stale without any meaningful explanation and then have the gall to act like its fact and much more. I wasn't going to really call out all the bullshit until you responded with that accusation of shit posting.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 29, 2014)

Esura said:


> I hate the DaS and DeS games. Not really for a lack of trying though as I owned both of them for years until recently when I decided to finally sell them off. I love the lore and the combat of the game but I dislike how much little the game informs you of different finer aspects of it's systems. That lack of transparency infuriates me when it comes to RPGs but its a bit more tolerable in pure character action games and platformers. Also I've always considered the punishment for dying in Souls games to be a bit too steep. A lot of people love that aspect though so I've just came to the conclusion that the game just isn't for me.
> 
> Pretty much everything I don't like about Souls, Dragon's Dogma don't do. Its pretty transparent with it's gameplay systems and you generally respawn in a reasonable area after death...and I died a lot in DD because I kept going into higher leveled areas or paths had higher leveled enemies that I didn't realize I was supposed to sneak past or something lol.
> 
> But not even just that, the combat is much more fluid and the character creator is probably the best I've seen in the genre outside of MMOs.



The combat in Dragons Dogma is great, better then the Souls franchise and that's saying a lot considering the Souls games have excellent combat. I throughly enjoyed the lack of transparency, it was like playing games when I was younger and they threw you into a world and you had to figure it out. 

Thanks to the internet we could find cool things and relay it to each other, there were rumors of things and later would be confirmed or denied. Demons Souls had a amazing community because of this, Dark Souls was far to popular out of the gate for this to happen again.

I never had a problem with the level of punishment in the souls games, as long as you found your bloodstain, you would gain back your souls/humanity. The only real punishment was starting back at the beginning of the level/having half health(Demons Soul's).


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2014)

Esura said:


> Who calls Lost Odyssey a gem?



Ni no Kuni, Last Story, whatever. It's just a point.




> Lolis aren't inherently fanservice. There's more to fanservice than just "horrible proportions" and lolis.



Well yeah but I already said what I did not like, it's not in Persona, so that's why I dont not like it. 




> It's generally implied that statements such as those are opinions. Do you write imo after every fucking line? No you don't, but lets not start accusing other's of shit posting when all you and random user have been doing is shit posting. Generalizing groups of gamers for their opinion, calling every modern JRPG shit, inferior, and stale without any meaningful explanation and then have the gall to act like its fact and much more. I wasn't going to really call out all the bullshit until you responded with that accusation of shit posting.




No, but i use other ways to mix it up instead of just using 'imo'. Using 'probably' and other words to show it's your opinion without making it a statement is what I do and what you should do. You sound like an idiot when you don't. 

Sure, we may have used some sweeping generalizations, but it's pretty easy to do so when we're talking about niche games and topics, things that get <100k, <200k, etc sales(low amount of sales in current worldwide market, aka niche). Talking about games that either don't get released outside of Japan, or they do and sell a very low amount. Talking about the series where even the fans realize how unappealing the game is to 'normalfags',  but they're still too autistic to stop playing it. 

Also, didn't call all modern JRPG's shity. Like I said there are quite a bit of gems. It's mostly due to how uneven the scale is of bad games proportional to good games. There's probably around 50 JRPGs from last gen that i can think of that would be good or great, while the market probably produced thousands of them over the span of 8 years.  A lot of over saturation, and the fact I haven't played every single one of them is going to cause me to generalize, especially when most of them don't even leave Japan, and it's not because they're too good.


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> The combat in Dragons Dogma is great, better then the Souls franchise and that's saying a lot considering the Souls games have excellent combat. I throughly enjoyed the lack of transparency, it was like playing games when I was younger and they threw you into a world and you had to figure it out.
> 
> Thanks to the internet we could find cool things and relay it to each other, there were rumors of things and later would be confirmed or denied. Demons Souls had a amazing community because of this, Dark Souls was far to popular out of the gate for this to happen again.
> 
> I never had a problem with the level of punishment in the souls games, as long as you found your bloodstain, you would gain back your souls/humanity. The only real punishment was starting back at the beginning of the level/having half health(Demons Soul's).



Yeah, it did have that old school RPG feel to it in that regards. If you didn't talk to the few NPCs that's in the game you'd be fucked on a lot of stuff, especially with stuff like Yurt the Silent Chief. Despite that, I probably wouldn't even minded it had it not been for the restart at beginning of level/the "nearby" bonfire with respawned enemies. After awhile, I got to the point where I didn't want to explore much at all because I didn't want to run across some overpowered enemy and die and have to get back to that bloodstain...hoping that I don't get invaded and ganked or slip up in the mean time and lose all my hard earned souls.

I think that community aspect is one of the reasons the games appealed to me originally. Everyone was playing and learning the game together and it looked like it made the game much more fun and tolerable but a select portion of that community and some of their elitism soured me a bit. That's a topic for another day though.

Another thing that I really didn't like (DaS specific) is every shop keep being in completely different areas. I do give DeS credit for at least having all my core shops in one area but you really had to hunt for blacksmiths in DaS. Also, I never knew how to really go about building my character. I'm one of those types that obsess over builds and the like and not knowing how to approach one in Souls amplified that frustration.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 29, 2014)

Esura said:


> Yeah, it did have that old school RPG feel to it in that regards.
> Despite that, I probably wouldn't even minded it had it not been for the restart at beginning of level/the "nearby" bonfire with respawned enemies. After awhile, I got to the point where I didn't want to explore much at all because I didn't want to run across some overpowered enemy and die and have to get back to that bloodstain...hoping that I don't get invaded and ganked or slip up in the mean time and lose all my hard earned souls.
> 
> I think that community aspect is one of the reasons the games appealed to me originally. Everyone was playing and learning the game together and it looked like it made the game much more fun and tolerable but a select portion of that community and some of their elitism soured me a bit. That's a topic for another day though.
> ...



I don't see the problem with restarting at the beginning of the level, in Demons Souls the area's weren't big and you could always open up shortcuts, in Dark Souls they had Bonfires all over the place. 

Dark Souls was the start of a declining fanbase, not that the Souls fanbase is actively terrible like others, but Dark Souls fans started a lot of elitism and the Demons Souls fanbase was amazing.




> *If you didn't talk to the few NPCs that's in the game you'd be fucked on a lot of stuff, especially with stuff like Yurt the Silent Chief.*



>RPG
>Not talking to NPCs


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2014)

Goova said:


> Ni no Kuni, Last Story, whatever. It's just a point.



Last Story is pretty good. I found Ni no Kuni to be the most boring JRPG I've ever played in my life. 40 hours in and I just couldn't go on anymore.




> No, but i use other ways to mix it up instead of just using 'imo'. Using 'probably' and other words to show it's your opinion without making it a statement is what I do and what you should do. You sound like an idiot when you don't.
> 
> Sure, we may have used some sweeping generalizations, but it's pretty easy to do so when we're talking about niche games and topics, things that get <100k, <200k, etc sales(low amount of sales in current worldwide market, aka niche). Talking about games that either don't get released outside of Japan, or they do and sell a very low amount. Talking about the series where even the fans realize how unappealing the game is to 'normalfags',  but they're still too autistic to stop playing it.
> 
> Also, didn't call all modern JRPG's shity. Like I said there are quite a bit of gems. It's mostly due to how uneven the scale is of bad games proportional to good games. There's probably around 50 JRPGs from last gen that i can think of that would be good or great, while the market probably produced thousands of them over the span of 8 years.  A lot of over saturation, and the fact I haven't played every single one of them is going to cause me to generalize, especially when most of them don't even leave Japan, and it's not because they're too good.



I'm just going to ignore that first paragraph to keep it civil.

Anyways, sweeping generalizations add nothing to discussions and only serve to antagonize, _especially_ when its related to something niche. A little bit of research goes a long way and would make your topic much more approachable. Also, there is such a thing called knowing your audience, something I wish fans of other games out there realize. No game out there is for everyone and there is always going to be a game out there that someone wont like. Usually fans of certain JRPGs will know that that game will only appeal to the sensibilities of certain individuals, and that's ok. Liking a game that the average person may not be into doesn't make said person autistic, that means he just likes a different game.

Usually when games don't leave Japan, it's not because of quality but other factors. Will this game sell sufficiently enough to recoup localization costs? Would the localization be costly? Is it marketable? Is there even enough demand for said game? The actual quality of the game itself is usually the last thing that's factored in, if it's even factored in at all.


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> I don't see the problem with restarting at the beginning of the level, in Demons Souls the area's weren't big and you could always open up shortcuts, in Dark Souls they had Bonfires all over the place.
> 
> Dark Souls was the start of a declining fanbase, not that the Souls fanbase is actively terrible like others, but Dark Souls fans started a lot of elitism and the Demons Souls fanbase was amazing.



I guess the fact that there is only one save spot, so no saving multiple saves and reloading on top of it auto saving and it being a RPG often made it more frustrating than it actually could be, or at least that's what I came to the conclusion after I thought about why games like Devil May Cry, Bayonetta, Ninja Gaiden and the like don't frustrate me with restarting levels and the like.

Would've been nice if every Souls fan could approach criticism like this. 




> >RPG
> >Not talking to NPCs



It was practically mandatory in old school RPGs to talk to NPC or you'd have no clue where to go which is why I brought that up. Most RPGs from PS1 era onwards you could get by without seeking out every NPC possible and most RPG fans only do that so they don't miss out on any missables. Like...try skipping over a few NPCs in Phantasy Star I, I dare you lol.

EDIT: Darn...that damn double posting.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 29, 2014)

Esura said:


> I guess the fact that there is only one save spot, so no saving multiple saves and reloading on top of it auto saving and it being a RPG often made it more frustrating than it actually could be, or at least that's what I came to the conclusion after I thought about why games like Devil May Cry, Bayonetta, Ninja Gaiden and the like don't frustrate me with restarting levels and the like.
> 
> Would've been nice if every Souls fan could approach criticism like this.



The auto save feature is to stop people from save scuming, and restarting the level was far less punishing then alot of other games. The levels were smaller, combat didn't take long, shortcuts can be found. All and all I find the difficultly in the Souls games to over exaggerated,  in a era where all games hold your hand a game with a actual learning curve is somehow declared the hardest game ever made.

I do understand why people might not like the Souls series, but difficultly is poor reason in my honest opinion.





> It was practically mandatory in old school RPGs to talk to NPC or you'd have no clue where to go which is why I brought that up. Most RPGs from PS1 era onwards you could get by without seeking out every NPC possible and most RPG fans only do that so they don't miss out on any missables. Like...try skipping over a few NPCs in Phantasy Star I, I dare you lol.
> 
> EDIT: Darn...that damn double posting.



I don't think there has been a rpg where I didn't talk to everyone I could find, aside from maybe a elder scrolls game. I think the reason most people might not talk to NPCs anymore is because alot of games just have the NPCs parroting the same old crap.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 29, 2014)

Finally got DBZ BoZ: The only game with a correct intro, everybody gets stomped in base then ssj3 goku handles with extreme ease


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2014)

What the fuck happened in here?


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 29, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> What the fuck happened in here?



Seconded. 

I saw Ni No Kuni and all I have to say is that >>>> all recent RPGs.


----------



## Gino (Apr 29, 2014)

Esura said:


> Maybe modern JRPGs just aren't for you guys, and that's ok. Not everything has to appeal to everyone after all.


_I really really hate when people say shit like this not all change is good playa with that said I enjoyed the Jrpgs of last gen and hopefully will continue to enjoy them this gen. _


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> What the fuck happened in here?



Long day, I need a cold one to just cope with it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]KSy1dObtu-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 30, 2014)

JRPGs need more lolis. Not for fanservice but because then small children can be bludgeoned, laser beamed, stabbed, crushed, etc.. 

Notice that  Modern FF is conspicuously lacking in the lil' ones. FFIV had frickin' four-year-olds out there and FFIX has the six-year-old Eiko. Where are the kiddies in FFX? XIII? or XV for that matter?

I guess they were in that one game made by Sakaguchi which had clones of Palom and Porom...or so I hear. Notice no little kids in the games Hironobu didn't work o. Maybe he's the loli fan.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 30, 2014)

A lot of people say Serah looks like a little girl but eh, that's just because her boyfriend is a giant by FF standards. Only people taller than him are Sorceress Adel and in-battle Golbez who is like 20-feet-tall for some reason.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 30, 2014)

Esura said:


> Also, Souls is considerably inferior to Dragon's Dogma.



Bahahahahaha


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 30, 2014)

When games wrap every facet of themselves into one cohesive product as the likes of Xenoblade, come find me.

Till the 93 Track OST SOLO's!!


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2014)

come on Esura reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaly?


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> The combat in Dragons Dogma is great, better then the Souls franchise and that's saying a lot considering the Souls games have excellent combat. I throughly enjoyed the lack of transparency, it was like playing games when I was younger and they threw you into a world and you had to figure it out.



you'd be wrong, but that's okay.

also DaS is as every bit as good as DeS if not better

like way better

especially if you include the DLC


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2014)

-Be Shirker
-See thread dedicated to anime games and JRPGs hovering around for a while now.
-Realize you've been playing a ton of JRPGs and anime games lately
-Get curious and check out thread in the hopes of having another thread to post regularly in
-Read entirety of latest page
-Have second thoughts


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 30, 2014)

I think I'll get on my Atelier Escha and Logy game I bought. I'm seeing more and more Atelier games come out than I thought I would.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 30, 2014)

The World said:


> you'd be wrong, but that's okay.
> 
> also DaS is as every bit as good as DeS if not better
> 
> ...



Dark Souls was far to unpolished for me, the online was even laggier then Demons Souls and I felt the Pvp wasn't as good. Also aside from Keenan and Kell, the bosses weren't that great either.


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2014)

Playing Mother 3 with the English translation patch. This game is awesome so far. Definitely liking the story and world-building more than the first two Mother games. The gameplay feels pretty fresh and fast-paced for a "typical" RPG, and the beat-based combo system is great. The slowness of the gameplay in the first two Mother games were my main gripes with them. 

Currently on Chapter 5.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 1, 2014)

Screenshots


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2014)

Not sure if I should go retail or digital.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 1, 2014)

Retail all the way for me. Getting my vita soon too so I'm hyped.


----------



## Kaitou (May 1, 2014)

My PSVita TV is ready.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2014)

I might go digital and retail for Neptunia PP and ReBirth since it's Neptunia. I did the same for Fate/EXTRA. I will have the CE sealed and play a digital copy of it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 1, 2014)

So how is SMT? I've played Persona and love them but can tell there is a huge difference. The main difference I see is that it's first person. This initially turns me off from the game, it just doesn't seem right, I don't feel right. Although, I thought the same thing before playing Skyrim(about Skyrim), and it turned out fine.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2014)

Which SMT are you trying to get into? Nocturne (the third one) is on PS2 and isn't in first person. SMT Strange Journey and SMTIV (in battles only) are.

SMTIV is pretty damn good. Can be a bit difficult...well...A LOT difficult at a certain point and can be incredibly grinding but monster fusion is fun as usual and the premise of this one is pretty good.


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

Depends which SMT, not all of them are first person. The most notorious are first 2 of course. Overall you can't go wrong with any, unless we're talking like deep portable spin-offs. It's the cream of the crop.

My favorite is Raidou Kuzunoha series.


----------



## Gino (May 1, 2014)

Playing smt nocturne and it's fucking awesome.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2014)

I've yet to play Raidou Kuzunoha but I've heard great things about it. I do recommend Devil Summoner: Soul Hackers on 3DS as well and (if you still got a PS2 lying around) the Digital Devil Saga series. I need to rebuy those before those get rare too.


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

There should be a SMT anthology for PS3 or PS4 already. It's gonna be a mile in length and weight few tons, but I'm gonna buy it. It's so hard to track all the entries nowadays.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 1, 2014)

Mainly about SMT4.


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

The discount sale on eshop? 

4 is awesome, though it's 3dsnes limits it a bit and it is hard. Not the optimal introduction to the series but if it's available at hand, as good as any.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 1, 2014)

No, actually making use of Gamefly and trying to clear backlog out.


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2014)

Goova said:


> Mainly about SMT4.



If you're used to Dragon Quest and games like Etrian Odyseey and other dungeon crawlers you should be fine in SMTIV. Unlike other non-Nocturne SMTs, only the battles are in first-person, Dragon Quest-style. 

When it comes to the battles, it uses a Press Turn system with some extra modifications. You hit an enemy with their weakness, they lose a turn and you gain an extra turn and vice versa. Some of the big differences this time around is the Smirk system. You can get the Smirk status by inflicting a crit on the enemy or by nulling their attack. Your chances of getting wiped increases tremendously if you let an enemy, or god forbid a boss Smirk though, so watch your ass. 

Monster fusion in this one is much,  much more easier to get into than other SMTs and should feel somewhat familiar to you since you played Persona.

I recommend it! If you get it now, you might still be able to get the semi walkthrough guide that comes with it. Probably the best one to start with.


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

If there's a choice I'd recommend starting with PS2 games and then going to 3ds if you so desire, to have the best first impressions. It is an unforgivable series.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 1, 2014)

Don't like Etrian Odyssey, never played Dragon quest... Doesn't really sound that great


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2014)

Maybe...this will change your mind. 

[YOUTUBE]Pd6zu7anvgQ[/YOUTUBE]

Here go a baller trailer too. 

[YOUTUBE]7f6RNTsbDYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

all the more reasons to go with PS2 games then


----------



## Esura (May 1, 2014)

I mean, yeah, Nocturne is good too but I wouldn't exactly recommend that one to someone trying to get into the series with SMTIV out since that one, especially with some of it's additions, is much more approachable than the former. If he likes IV then he should try out Nocturne and DDS series. Also, Strange Journey on DS is pretty good too.

EDIT: Btw, if you somehow don't end up liking the first person battles of IV, I wouldn't even bother I, II, or Strange Journey.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 1, 2014)

Should play Xenogears.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 1, 2014)

SMTIV is my favorite SMT because I LOVE smt2

If you ever want to sell someone on this give them this   bear armour

I dislike  stereotypical Anime-JRPG's  ( played too much fucking tales, all are kinda meh in the charachters department past Vesperia/Hearts) 


But yeah SMT IV makes so much sense on the 3DS, all the demons are holograms  . 

And yeah the made each "grid" apart of the real environment in the game, so its got a really strong narrative about learning about tokyo(which you feel after you familiarize yourself with the map and working your way around them) 

ALSO. Game is Stellar. Streamlined well but tough. 

Id actually love an uport on the WiiU


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 2, 2014)

Oh rook ittu on sale bear armour


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2014)

30 dollars does not a sale make. Or perhaps i've been spoiled by steam and the latest psn sales. When its below 20 i would buy it. Ill wait for gamefly


----------



## Patchouli (May 2, 2014)

Currently playing through SMT Nocturne. 

Beat the third boss, and entered the First Calphis. (May have spelled it wrong)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Matador was the bane of my existence for a whole day.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfHZQiFwcBE[/YOUTUBE]




Had to drop the game for a while due to life. Picking it up again.

_Really_ enjoy this game. Much more so than I thought I would. Have been a big fan of Persona 3 and 4, and was a bit wary to try out SMT, since it doesn't have the VN elements. But the combat is way more fun with the difficulty. Fusing demons and having them as party members is something I want in every RPG now. 

After I finish this, I'm looking at Xenogears. 

Was reading about it earlier, and apparently there's a fanmade "Patch 2.0" that undubs the game?

(After that, Earthbound, Chrono Cross, and Suikoden.)


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2014)

Goova said:


> 30 dollars does not a sale make. Or perhaps i've been spoiled by steam and the latest psn sales. When its below 20 i would buy it. Ill wait for gamefly



It was 50 bucks at release so you're saving quite a bit. Yeah, there was a slight uproar about that but because we got the game not too long after the Japanese release and it came with a giant walkthrough and the OST most people didn't mind after awhile.

So...yeah anyone who wanted a digital copy was getting boned at the time since the digital version was the same price minus the goodies.  

I recommend just holding off for the physical copy.


----------



## Death-kun (May 2, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> (After that, Earthbound)



Excellent. 

Will it be your first Mother game, or did you already play Mother/EarthBound Zero on the NES?


----------



## Naruto (May 2, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Currently playing through SMT Nocturne.



The music is the best thing in that game.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (May 2, 2014)

Yes. Fucking Beezlebub was kicking my ass last time I played...Need to hook up PS2 again to finish that and DDS1 and 2. Damn it...His Locust attack insta-kills me despite having the Death Magatama equipped.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 2, 2014)

Shadow Hour TV: Persona Hour live stream

A significant Persona announcement will be made in this stream. Starts in a couple of minutes.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 2, 2014)

Naruto said:


> The music is the best thing in that game.


SMT IV blows nocturne out the dust too imo. ( SMT 4 has so many damn fine tracks its crazy, LOVE that game)

Digital Devil Saga games also have Badass soundtracks.

But man this is the ACE for all soundtracks in dungeon crawlers

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCZjnuS6ESc[/YOUTUBE]


Yuzo Fucking Koshiro!!


----------



## Patchouli (May 2, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Will it be your first Mother game, or did you already play Mother/EarthBound Zero on the NES?



Have not touched the series. 



Naruto said:


> The music is the best thing in that game.



There's a lot of good things about the game. 

The music is certainly up there though. Have the album in FLAC form. 

Will have to hunt down that extra CD they put out that comes with incense. 



Kurokami Medaka said:


> Shadow Hour TV: Persona Hour live stream
> 
> A significant Persona announcement will be made in this stream. Starts in a couple of minutes.



Looking at the video, seems to have been a Persona 3 movie thing?



St NightRazr said:


> SMT IV blows nocturne out the dust too imo. ( SMT 4 has so many damn fine tracks its crazy, LOVE that game)
> 
> Digital Devil Saga games also have Badass soundtracks.
> 
> ...



Have not played SMT 4 yet (no 3ds), but the music in that game is great. Especially the battle themes. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMwz0-Ghzc0[/YOUTUBE]




Digital Devil Saga has one of my favorite themes too. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-r1umhXNXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 2, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Looking at the video, seems to have been a Persona 3 movie thing?



There was a digest for the first two Persona 3 movies. Then they went on to announce a Persona 4 Golden anime to air in the summer.


----------



## Patchouli (May 2, 2014)

They're making another Persona 4 anime?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 2, 2014)

Yeah, milking it for all its worth and more some.

[YOUTUBE]KfNUVJf3l1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (May 2, 2014)

Well then.

Will see how that plays out.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 2, 2014)

I haven't played P4G so I'm pretty excited for this.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2014)

That needs to be the first game you get for your Vita.

It was for me...but I haven't finished yet because I got Persona-ed out about time I got the Vita. Hate how there is no save point at the last floor of a dungeon like the original version though...


----------



## lathia (May 3, 2014)

So many RPGs lately. PSN is having a golden week sale and Tales of Symphonia (HD) is $10 usds. I haven't finished P4G and I'm currently playing FFX HD.


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2014)

lathia said:


> So many RPGs lately. PSN is having a golden week sale and Tales of Symphonia (HD) is $10 usds. I haven't finished P4G and I'm currently playing FFX HD.



If I hadn't gotten that as a gift, I'd be kicking myself right about now.


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2014)

I got the collector's edition for Tales of Symphonia HD so no regrets here.


----------



## Buskuv (May 3, 2014)

So, we're getting another anime based on the Vita version?

The first one was so hilariously bad I couldn't deal.  It's sad that was the big announcement.  Thanks, Atlus.  You're going down a dark path.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 3, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So, we're getting another anime based on the Vita version?
> 
> The first one was so hilariously bad I couldn't deal.  It's sad that was the big announcement.  Thanks, Atlus.  You're going down a dark path.


They should ask Urobuchi for darkness


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 3, 2014)

Esura said:


> I got the collector's edition for Tales of Symphonia HD so no regrets here.



I thought you hated Tales of Symphonia?

Are you just stockpiling CEs for when you're old and broke and need to make money?


----------



## Esura (May 3, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I thought you hated Tales of Symphonia?
> 
> Are you just stockpiling CEs for when you're old and broke and need to make money?



Wait...when did I say I hate Symphonia? I think the only Tales of game I've ever been negative towards was Innocence on DS (translation patch out for it).

Nah, I just like having them. I need to slow down on them because I don't have much shelf space left for CEs.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2014)

Heh, just pre-ordered the CE for Xillia 2.  Really looking forward to August when it comes in.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 3, 2014)

After seeing this page I would too.


----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So, we're getting another anime based on the Vita version?
> 
> The first one was so hilariously bad I couldn't deal.  It's sad that was the big announcement.  Thanks, Atlus.  You're going down a dark path.



iTT: Atlus has always done this, it was just so niche, you never knew.


----------



## Esura (May 4, 2014)

Yeah, Atlus always milked the shit out of their properties...just a lot of their older milking was never localized or have any media here covering like nowadays. Nocturne got like three different versions, SMT1 and 2 got like three "remakes" (enhanced ports pretty much) and lets not forget the numerous spin offs and manga and audio dramas of a bunch of their titles even before their recent major Persona 3/4 milking.

I honestly think they almost got SE's FF beat on the amount of spin offs they have of SMT...which is a damn spin off itself lol.

EDIT: Off topic, but I really, really, really, really wish someone...SOMEONE at Atlus draw some more demons like they did with SMTIV. It's crazy that they still recycle a decade (or more) old artwork of a bunch of their demons. I mean, I like Atlus games and all but c'mon. It's noticable in SMTIV even more when you got the new demons with new artwork juxtaposed with the older demons with older artwork. It's kind of cheap looking to be perfectly honest. Like...just redraw the damn demons. It's not hard. Not asking for uber graphics and shit, just new demon artwork goddammit. Tired of seeing the exact same Angel and Pixie and what have you with the exact same pic from Nocturne and earlier.


----------



## random user (May 4, 2014)

Esura said:


> I honestly think they almost got SE's FF beat on the amount of spin offs they have of SMT...which is a damn spin off itself lol.


Nah, SE has nothing on Atlus. FF has 3 spin-off series, while SMT has like 10.

SE can beat them in the amount of ports though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 4, 2014)

Eh? Nah man you cant change the older demons. They;'re all halograms you know


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 4, 2014)

Esura said:


> Yeah, Atlus always milked the shit out of their properties...just a lot of their older milking was never localized or have any media here covering like nowadays. Nocturne got like three different versions, SMT1 and 2 got like three "remakes" (enhanced ports pretty much) and lets not forget the numerous spin offs and manga and audio dramas of a bunch of their titles even before their recent major Persona 3/4 milking.
> 
> *I honestly think they almost got SE's FF beat on the amount of spin offs they have of SMT...which is a damn spin off itself lol.*
> 
> EDIT: Off topic, but I really, really, really, really wish someone...SOMEONE at Atlus draw some more demons like they did with SMTIV. It's crazy that they still recycle a decade (or more) old artwork of a bunch of their demons. I mean, I like Atlus games and all but c'mon. It's noticable in SMTIV even more when you got the new demons with new artwork juxtaposed with the older demons with older artwork. It's kind of cheap looking to be perfectly honest. Like...just redraw the damn demons. It's not hard. Not asking for uber graphics and shit, just new demon artwork goddammit. Tired of seeing the exact same Angel and Pixie and what have you with the exact same pic from Nocturne and earlier.


SMT is actually the 2nd chief/main series in the franchise.




random user said:


> Nah, SE has nothing on Atlus. FF has 3 spin-off series, while SMT has like 10.
> 
> SE can beat them in the amount of ports though.



 itself has *8 different spin-off/subseries*,not including Catherine and co.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 4, 2014)

SMT funded  Persona which funded Trauma Team and EO

Then every once and a while we get one offs like Catherine, Touch, Radiant HIstoria ect while they publish/localize others games


----------



## random user (May 4, 2014)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> itself has *8 different spin-off/subseries*,not including Catherine and co.


Plus a good chunk of them is actually alive, unlike FF ones.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 4, 2014)

FFVII still the best selling JRPG ever.

Suck it, Atlus' Dating Sims.


----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2014)

SE continues to narrowly avert bankruptcy.

Stay jelly cinemafag


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 4, 2014)

They "narrowly avoided bankruptcy" with when Spirits Within happened.

They've seen produced some of the top JRPGs of the last two generations.

It's really not even a competition. Final Fantasy is in a whole different league than SMT.

It's Final Fantasy and Dragon Quest.
Then I guess Tales Of.
And in fourth place, SMT/Persona.


----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> They "narrowly avoided bankruptcy" with when Spirits Within happened.



This isn't the only time they almost filed bankruptcy, before or after. Just the most famous.


----------



## Buskuv (May 4, 2014)

I actually disliked a lot of the new Demons in SMT IV.

Like, I'd have no problem with more demons or updated designs, but the new demons in IV ranged from abhorrent to hilarious, but in a bad way.  Medusa was so poorly designed (and over designed) it was difficult to continue; the children's cartoon nightmare, ultra-modern over-designed visual abortion that the new artist brought were awful and I can see why people are not keen on adding more.

No, The Spirits Within is the reason the company is now Square Enix.  Had they not made the movie, they would have not needed to merge with Enix and basically become bottom bitch and start losing their damn minds.


----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2014)

I love how people blame Enix for Square's turn when all of those bad decisions have nothing to actually do with Enix's side o management. Enix executive staff is largely squared off in doing DQ or publishing.


----------



## Buskuv (May 4, 2014)

Not really.

What happened is that they fucked up so hard Square management lost their damn minds and would claw madly at any series, change or character that made them money and abuse the shit out of it.  Enix was just a side-effect.


----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2014)

Oh, you meant like that. Yeah, I guess.


----------



## zenieth (May 5, 2014)

putting in an rpg plug.

this place


----------



## The World (May 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTik6sYT_BE#t=42[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (May 5, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFVII still the best selling JRPG ever.
> 
> Suck it, Atlus' Dating Sims.



so 2 games in the whole 30+ game franchise has a pseudo dating sim and that's what stands out the most to you huh?

reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaly?


----------



## zenieth (May 5, 2014)

What? Is it the era of redheads?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 5, 2014)

The World said:


> so 2 games in the whole 30+ game franchise has a pseudo dating sim and that's what stands out the most to you huh?
> 
> reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaly?



Persona 3 and 4 are like, absurdly more popular than any other SMT game, at least in the West. So obviously the dating sim element must be what draws everyone in.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Also never played an SMT game in my life. Don't really care about them. Was just trolling.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2014)

The World said:


> so 2 games in the whole 30+ game franchise has a pseudo dating sim and that's what stands out the most to you huh?
> 
> reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaly?



Those two games in that whole 30+ game franchise are THE most popular games they made in their entire life. Especially Persona 4....which has an enhanced port, a fighting game spin-off, a sequel to said fighting game spin-off, a manga, a light novel, a dancing game spin-off, a crossover game, an anime, a remake of said anime, stage plays, motherfucking live action porn parodies and many, many more!

Even as a Persona 4 fan...I can understand why people are getting sick and fucking tired of Persona 4. Shit is getting milked bone dry til there is nothing left to milk. Like almost Activision levels of milking.


----------



## Byrd (May 5, 2014)

random user said:


> Plus a good chunk of them is actually alive, unlike FF ones.



Well the Mana series actually is a sub series of FF


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 5, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Persona 3 and 4 are like, absurdly more popular than any other SMT game, at least in the West. So obviously the dating sim element must be what draws everyone in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you even coming here?
GTFO


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2014)

Persona 4 milking needs to stop. I mean, I wouldn't even mind it so much if they actually progressed with the timeline. Make a new Persona game set a year or two after the events of Persona 4, with SEES and the Investigation Team working together. We don't need dancing games and a new anime and all that stuff.

 Persona Q gets a free pass because it's the only "original" thing coming out of Atlus' latest Persona 4 obsession. SEES and Investigation Team working together in an actual RPG with a brand new plot using Etrian Odyssey's tried-and-true gameplay.


----------



## zenieth (May 5, 2014)

once more

This is nothing new for atlus.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 5, 2014)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Why are you even coming here?
> GTFO



I come here to talk about the other JRPGs and Anime like games I play.

Of which there are many. 

Wild ARMs is pretty awesome. Should go play those.


----------



## Esura (May 5, 2014)

zenieth said:


> once more
> 
> This is nothing new for atlus.



This level of milking is it certainly is. They've never pimped out one game like this to this extreme degree.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 5, 2014)

Persona 4 became their goldmine and I don't think Atlus expected that. I'll give them credit for trying to make as much money as possible as any company should be doing.


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2014)

Beat Mother 3 in 30 hours, was one of the best RPG experiences I've ever had. And that's surprising to me considering I spoiled myself on a large chunk of the plot before playing the game. 

I wish Shigesato Itoi would make another one.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 5, 2014)

Unless a game has a very very legit spoiler, spoilers aren't really a demerit.


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2014)

It was still an amazing game regardless.


----------



## Buskuv (May 5, 2014)

Not really.

Persona Q is an Etrian Odyssey reskin, done by the same director and company.  The milking thing is nothing new for Atlus after they were acquired by Index corp--want to know when we started getting yearly Persona remakes, re-releases, ports and animes?  

The year after they were purchased by Index Corp.


----------



## zenieth (May 5, 2014)

Esura said:


> This level of milking is it certainly is. They've never pimped out one game like this to this extreme degree.



persona 2:
1 mobile game
2 manga
2 drama cds
1 anthology
1 port remake
2 light novels

persona 3:
1 anime (lel trinity souls)
Fes
FeMc
2 dramaCd
movies
2 mobile games


You know nothing, Jon Snow.


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2014)

Just nabbed Tales of Symphonia Chronicles for $10 on PSN, what a good deal.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 5, 2014)

Maybe I should get that.... 

My fucking PS3 controller just needs to get here.

The PS3 I bought works great but the controller it came with was ass. It was already fucking up when i was playing FFVIII and theN i broke it more when it made me lose a boss fight.


----------



## Death-kun (May 5, 2014)

Today is the last day it's on sale, and it's $10 only if you're a PS+ member. Otherwise it's $20.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 5, 2014)

Oh.

Well...whatever then. I can't be downloading games all crazy until I get a better HDD anyway. I got a 40GB PS3 because replacing the hard drive is apparently cheap and easy. I can get like 500GB for $50.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

zenieth said:


> persona 2:
> 1 mobile game
> 2 manga
> 2 drama cds
> ...



Who the fuck is Jon Snow?


----------



## Kaitou (May 6, 2014)

Esura said:


> Who the fuck is Jon Snow?



Game of Thrones. 

And the Persona series overall is milked as fuck.


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

SMT overall is miked as fuck. The bandwagon only now reached the west.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 6, 2014)

Nocturne coming to PSN today.

bear armour


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Beat Mother 3 in 30 hours, was one of the best RPG experiences I've ever had. And that's surprising to me considering I spoiled myself on a large chunk of the plot before playing the game.
> 
> I wish Shigesato Itoi would make another one.


Itoi said Mother 3 is the last one.

Probably for the best.


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2014)

random user said:


> Itoi said Mother 3 is the last one.
> 
> Probably for the best.



Well, not necessarily. He said that he didn't want to make another Mother game ever again. However, he would "gladly" let someone else make Mother 4 if they asked for permission. 

But I would have very little faith in a Mother game that Shigesato Itoi isn't directly involved with, so the series can probably be considered dead and finished at this point unless Itoi changes his mind. It was already hard enough to convince him to revive EarthBound 64 as Mother 3. 

So, yeah. If he isn't directly involved with subsequent games, the Mother series is better off staying finished.



Kurokami Medaka said:


> Nocturne coming to PSN today.
> 
> bear armour



I must acquire.


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

I meant his last one, yeah.

If Mother 4 was made without him it's gonna be some hip re-imagining for "modern audience's expectations and level of technology". Fuck that.


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2014)

random user said:


> I meant his last one, yeah.
> 
> If Mother 4 was made without him it's gonna be some hip re-imagining for "modern audience's expectations and level of technology". Fuck that.



Well, I don't think it would be that bad. Nintendo would probably make HAL and Brownie Brown develop it again. And they'd probably have AlphaDream help as well since they're most well known for the Mario & Luigi RPGs. 

However, without Itoi's vision for the series, they'd probably just end up recycling concepts and story elements from the previous Mother games instead of providing something new, which is a big no-no in my book.

I know they can get the gameplay right again, but they would likely fuck up the story.


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

Well, Mother was never anything impressive gameplay wise, it was always all about the style, atmosphere and the story. So they can make it work technically, but I still see them trying to make it hip and more modern. Probably giving it a world wise release too.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

That would be nice, the world wide release that is. Would mean that they actually acknowledge their overseas Mother fanbase for once.


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

I'd say that would mean they want more money than anything else. While it's nice for several reasons, world wide release often means dumbing down a lot of elements for us stupid westeners.


----------



## Death-kun (May 6, 2014)

I think chances are good that Mother 3 will eventually get localized in the form of a digital release on the WiiU virtual console. I'll buy it just to support the series since I played a ROM of it with the English patch, but I may or may not play it depending on how Nintendo handles the localization.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

random user said:


> I'd say that would mean they want more money than anything else. While it's nice for several reasons, world wide release often means dumbing down a lot of elements for us stupid westeners.



Uh...what? No it doesn't. World wide release often means we get to PLAY it without having to wait years later hoping some fan will make a patch for it.

Usually the only thing that gets changed up in localizations of Japanese game of recent years is certain fanservice aspects of certain games. Like Bravely Default's more risque costumes getting censored as an example. Also, while some companies try to do it, dual audio still isn't a universal thing in when it comes to localized Japanese games. I don't really care about dual audio to be honest (English voices! <3) but I know some really love it and can affect their purchasing decision.


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

Esura said:


> Uh...what? No it doesn't. World wide release often means we get to PLAY it without having to wait years later hoping some fan will make a patch for it.


Uh, yes it does, are you fucking insane. Like 90% of everything that was ever localized has some sort of change specifically for the west. Rarely it's some small changes here and there, you wouldn't even know unless you investigate, sometimes they change interface and HUDs to make it more appealing for westerners, like with DQ, almost always it's censorship big and small, unless you run two scrips parallel you wouldn't even know. Depending on the rating in the west you can have alcohol and sexual mentioning softened down or removed. Sometimes they change almost everything gameplay wise like Rogue Galaxy to ensure better sales. Then you have cultural changes, like names, ages changed, references etc. Just recently in Tales of Hearts they changed hero's name for dumb westeners.

The point is almost _*always*_ there will be changes made. Denying this is basically not knowing anything on the subject, why even argue then.


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2014)

Do people not understand the difference between localization and censorship?

One is unavoidable because most people are not hyper-weaboo cultural ambassadors and are not familiar with a lot of Japanese social mores, culture cues and pop culture references, so the average person would likely be lost.  Some people view this as a negative; hopefully they realize its a necessary evil at worst, and innocuous most of the time.


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

Censorship is often a prerequisite for localization, like with Nintendo of old. And then depending on the publisher. Developers often have no say in the matter or just say "do whatever it takes for it to sell".

It all depends on the rating it receives in the west. It's easier to sell and advertize when it's rated for everyone. Just remove those few things, who will care.

And gameplay changes, graphical changes, audio changes etc. often have noting to do with cultural innuendo. They are made specifically after analyzing what sells better in the west.

My point is, there will be changes, it's undeniable. And depending on the game it can ruin it.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

random user said:


> Uh, yes it does, are you fucking insane. Like 90% of everything that was ever localized has some sort of change specifically for the west. Rarely it's some small changes here and there, you wouldn't even know unless you investigate, sometimes they change interface and HUDs to make it more appealing for westerners, like with DQ, almost always it's censorship big and small, unless you run two scrips parallel you wouldn't even know. Depending on the rating in the west you can have alcohol and sexual mentioning softened down or removed. Sometimes they change almost everything gameplay wise like Rogue Galaxy to ensure better sales. Then you have cultural changes, like names, ages changed, references etc. Just recently in Tales of Hearts they changed hero's name for dumb westeners.
> 
> The point is almost _*always*_ there will be changes made. Denying this is basically not knowing anything on the subject, why even argue then.



I didn't deny that changes hasn't been made, hell I listed an example of a game being changed. I disagreed with your assertion that the localized game is being dumbed down, which is a difference. Change is inevitable with a localized product. If you want the "pure experience", I'll tell you like I tell others who bitch about no dual audio, go import the Japanese version. Or hope someone patches the Japanese version.

Also, chill with your aggression dude.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Do people not understand the difference between localization and censorship?
> 
> One is unavoidable because most people are not hyper-weaboo cultural ambassadors and are not familiar with a lot of Japanese social mores, culture cues and pop culture references, so the average person would likely be lost.  Some people view this as a negative; hopefully they realize its a necessary evil at worst, and innocuous most of the time.



Well, to be fair, it is a form of censoring. Self-censoring actually.

That said, I do agree that its a necessary evil for the reasons you stated though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 6, 2014)

Conker Dont Give a Shit About your localization problems.

He rides bare back on this here Bad Fur Day.

Till you put him in the Xbox


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

I'm not aggressive, I used fuck only once.

It has nothing to do with "pure" experience, it has everything to do with experience. People who made games often put their souls into them, it's their child. Maybe their best ideas went into that one line that was changed because it's not a good thing in the west, and without it the sales would be better. It's both disrespectful and unsupportive to the authors. In the very least, I want to experience products from professionals, not some teen in marketing department that deems something change worthy.

Nobody ever says that about books or movies, but games, yeah, make all the changes you want.


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2014)

If you're in the US, all censorship starts with the publisher.

I'm not aware of any significant gameplay changes from Japanese to English, though; at least anything recent.

Also, the Nier localization is GOAT because I don't have to deal with super-sugoi bishie master protagonist.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

random user said:


> I'm not aggressive, I used fuck only once.
> 
> It has nothing to do with "pure" experience, it has everything to do with experience. People who made games often put their souls into them, it's their child. Maybe their best ideas went into that one line that was changed because it's not a good thing in the west. It's both disrespectful and supportive to the authors.
> Nobody ever says that about books or movies, but games, yeah, make all the changes you want.



There was a time that foreign movies got altered a lot. As a fan of Chinese martial arts movies, entire plots used to get altered and actors get dubbed over (shit is really awkward when its actual humans getting dubbed over). It's just been so long ago and there really wasn't all that many opportunities to voice discontent like you can nowadays with message boards and social medias. Hell, Mighty Morphin Power Rangers is just spliced scenes from Super Sentai with a new coat of paint. Anime from 70s to the early 90s often got drastically altered when brought over as well.

Its the fate of all commercialized products, it will get altered in some way or form.


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> If you're in the US, all censorship starts with the publisher.
> 
> I'm not aware of any significant gameplay changes from Japanese to English, though; at least anything recent.
> 
> Also, the Nier localization is GOAT because I don't have to deal with super-sugoi bishie master protagonist.


I can make a list, or it can just be googled. The amount of significant gameplay changes is very high. Dunno about very recent stuff as there's nothing worthy to even look into, although I'm sure one would find examples. But gaming history is full with them.

Changing difficulty, adjusting stats for enemies, adding or removing actions like jumps or rolls etc, making certain actions easier. All that and many more are abundant and known.

To be fair here, sometimes they actually improve stuff for localization, not to make the game easier but to make it playable, as localization is seen like a second chance at release where the original release was rushed.
Though that can only be attributed to technical changes.


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2014)

Are talking backsteps in Silent Hill or updating Catherine's difficulty to Americans (in reality, anyone who can't devote a lot of time to it) can play it?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 6, 2014)

Calling them SOLDIER instead of Soldier, and Zell loving hotdogs instead of flavored bread, did not in any way ruin my enjoyment of FFVII or VIII.

Localization is a necessary thing. I don't think anybody gives a fuck over in Japan so long as the game sells well here.


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2014)

I know it's in the Japanese dub, too, but the bleeping of the word 'fuck' in Witch and the Hundred Knight seems pointless considering how vile and unapologetic the dialogue is anyways.

I don't know how they managed a T Rating with this game.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

The same magic that got Senran Kagura a T rating here.

FYI, nothing got covered up in it either.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 6, 2014)

Kojima apparently was dissatisfied with how heavily localized Metal Gear Solid 1 was thus Metal Gear Solid 2's translation was apparently almost a word-for-word one with nothing to localize or make it "flow better' for Western audiences.

I love MGS2 to pieces but you'd be hard pressed to find anybody who doesn't think MGS1 sounds better than 2.

Also the developers know all the people buying these JRPGs are manchildren or actual (sexually frustrated) teenagers so they have to keep it at a T rating.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 6, 2014)

Apparently the third Ar tonelico game for the PS3 got an M Rating. Kinda surprising.

I need to play those games... 'pposed to have some of the best music around.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 6, 2014)

No doubt, Ar Tonelico 2 opening.


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Calling them SOLDIER instead of Soldier, and Zell loving hotdogs instead of flavored bread, did not in any way ruin my enjoyment of FFVII or VIII.


Your enjoyment has nothing to with the subject. As is taking things out of bigger context. Hotdogs may seem a trifle change, but when they are just a part of train of changes and censorships, culminating in a complete rewrite of Edel's speech at parade, it doesn't seem so innocent anymore.

Blood changed to blue and removed, time trails made easier, junction and materia systems made simpler, menus made simpler, items and objects given to you sooner, etc.
You're seriously treated like a stupid little kid who just can't handle it.

People always assume that complains about localization in games are limited to not having "-san" or some weaboo japanese names. It's not. Just look stuff up.


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2014)

It is not surprising that Qoga got an M rating.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 6, 2014)

I never played it but Mugen Souls only got a T rating.

Same for Xenosaga 1 with all the blood and loli pantyshots.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 6, 2014)

random user said:


> Your enjoyment has nothing to with the subject. As is taking things out of bigger context. Hotdogs may seem a trifle change, but when they are just a part of train of changes and censorships, culminating in a complete rewrite of Edel's speech at parade, it doesn't seem so innocent anymore.



FFVIII just wasn't translated well in some cases, as with Edea's speech. It happens. Translations have taken a huge jump in quality since. Alexander O. Smith worked on FFVIIi but he also worked on X and XII. look at their phenomenal translations by comparison.



> Blood changed to blue and removed, time trails made easier, junction and materia systems made simpler, menus made simpler, items and objects given to you sooner, etc.
> You're seriously treated like a stupid little kid who just can't handle it.



I would like to know how the Materia or Junction system were altered. I've never heard of this before.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]RWDZUjwMCG4[/YOUTUBE]

Enemies were fucked once this music came on.


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2014)

Agarest War got a T rating.

But Mugen Souls was edited.

Agarest was not.

I don't understand.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

Mugen Souls had a loli bathing mini game that was very, very, very risque. While people like me would LOVE that shit (yes, I love the lewd mang), there was no way to really sugar coat that like you can with other niche games. No sane individual can be mad at NISA's decision on that.

A bunch of Qoga's dialog is sexual innuendos so no surprised there.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 6, 2014)

Yeah I don't hold it against NISA for censoring that. The fact Mugen Souls even made it over here is something to be grateful for, if you are into that sort of thing.

I do have to wonder though what the voice-actresses think. I'm pretty sure it's Lucy's dub VA from Fairy Tail who does Syma in Mugen Souls Z. Her mind must have already been full of ???? from FT and now it's gonna be !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. FT is all in your face about the ass and titties, and I'm sure Funi has some fun with the dialogue like having Lucy state "I was wondering what it was Myustogan popped in my mouth", but MS is just...it's a whole different level of explicit.

I need to go to a con just to ask her and whoever did Chou-Chou from the first game, "what is going through your head when you read the line "burn me with a candle"?" (I have not played MS, that's just something I heard she said in the first game)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 6, 2014)

Got my Vita and P4G, time to hit up this shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2014)

Esura said:


> A bunch of Qoga's dialog is sexual innuendos so no surprised there.



It's funny enough cuz while it has it, it doesn't make up like a fraction of the overall. Cuz the series is pretty serious with its plot for the most part while Qoga being like the darkest of the series.

Though the M is most likely of the stripping.


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2014)

I like that no amount of 'bitch' 'slut' 'whore' or 'shit' will get you an M rating.

Nor does


*Spoiler*: __ 





Turning your mother into a mouse and then having horny male mice rape her.  And then, later on you eat her for dinner.  Yes this really happens.  Witch and the Hundred Knight is rated T for Teen.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2014)

That shit was funny. Most T rated of Teen games.


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Or tying up a giant dog lady, naked, in your swamp and leaving her there.





This game, man.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2014)

Like someone said to me before, Metallia makes Etna look nice in comparison. And is easily the best NIS character.


----------



## Buskuv (May 6, 2014)

I know.

I'm enjoying the story quite a bit.  I knew I was going to like it when big reviewers were upset about how dark and vile Metallica was, and how it, basically, wasn't Disgaea (since everything NIS makes needs to be a parody), and that's bad.

The art is gorgeous, too.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2014)

I like dark and vile. Dark and vile is good. It what makes a heel character colorful, if done right.

That said, still waiting on Guided Fate Paradox 2, which looks sick.

Speaking of upsetting, Conception 2 dialogue. EL OH FUCKING EL.

The levels of me unable to breathe were legendary.


----------



## Esura (May 6, 2014)

I agree about Conception 2. I need to finish that btw. I got Serina (my favorite cause Cristina Vee) and I haven't played much since because I've been playing AE, Skullgirls, TTT2, BBCP and shit.

Bought an arcade stick (again, but with Sanwa parts) so every fighting game I own I've been relearning on stick.


----------



## Wesley (May 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoEMaWrQBQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 7, 2014)

I clocked 200+ hours last Friday with Disgaea 4,also adding pirate and map editor.


----------



## Byrd (May 8, 2014)

So I recently star playing 7th Dragon, Soma Bringer and Tales of Innocence.. what should I expect


----------



## Millefeuille (May 8, 2014)

Byrd said:


> So I recently star playing 7th Dragon, Soma Bringer and Tales of Innocence.. what should I expect



7th dragon is gud ( i am slowly playing it)
You better get a knight and teach him safe walking cuz flowers.
Soma Bringer  Heard mixed stuff haven't played yet myself
Tales of Innocene is bad drop it


----------



## Byrd (May 9, 2014)

7th Dragon basically requires grinding to beat lol... Jesus some of the enemies hit hard as fuck


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 13, 2014)

> Shining Resonance is in development for PlayStation 3, this week?s Famitsu reveals.
> 
> Wild Arms studio Media Vision is handling development, with Tony returning for character design and Flight Unit doing the game?s character models.


----------



## Reznor (May 13, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

